# NBA NBA Season 2014-15 Discussion



## AndreBlatche (Sep 30, 2014)

The 2014-15 NBA Season will be the 69th season of National Basketball Association. There will be a pre-season on Saturday, October 4, 2014 and will end on friday, October 24, 2014. The regular season will begin on tuesday, October 28, 2014. And the defending champion San Antonio Spurs will be the first game of 2014-15 season against Dallas Mavericks. 

Anyway before the 2014-15 NBA season start, lets talk about the first overall pick Andrew Wiggins. what can you say about him? for me i think he deserve the 1st pick, and many people sed hes talent and athleticism is compare to tracy McGrady. 

And what can you say for Derek Fisher as the head coach of New York Knicks? 

And what Lebron James can do for Cleveland Cavaliers? thoughts?

I will post the schedule of the game soon, have a nice day everyone


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 13, 2014)

Good evening everyone here are the matches for tomorrow

*Oct 13, 2014*

*Charlotte Hornets*

After an ordinary opening performance against the Philadelphia 76ers, the Charlotte Hornets bounced back nicely in their home opener, defeating the Washington Wizards 99-86 behind Gary Neal’s game-high 19 points. Head Coach Steve Clifford has praised Neal’s play all summer long, going as far as saying he is having the best training camp out of any player on the roster. If everything falls into place and If Neal can provide consistent scoring punch off the bench for this new look Hornets outfit, they have a chance at finishing in the top four of the Eastern Conference this season. I think they finish fifth or sixth when it’s all said and done. After an ordinary opening performance against the Philadelphia 76ers, the Charlotte Hornets bounced back nicely in their home opener, defeating the Washington Wizards 99-86 behind Gary Neal’s game-high 19 points. Head Coach Steve Clifford has praised Neal’s play all summer long, going as far as saying he is having the best training camp out of any player on the roster. If everything falls into place and If Neal can provide consistent scoring punch off the bench for this new look Hornets outfit, they have a chance at finishing in the top four of the Eastern Conference this season. I think they finish fifth or sixth when it’s all said and done.

*Orlando Magic*

The Orlando Magic have had an impressive start to preseason play, winning both games away from home against Miami and Indiana, the two teams that met in the Eastern Conference Finals last season. This young Magic squad is getting a good spread of contributors in their opening couple of games as six players scored in double-figures in their overtime win against the Heat while each player scored three or greater in their 96-93 victory over the Pacers on Friday night. I’m not sure Orlando has a star on their roster, but they are a nice young team that is going to be pretty fun to watch this season.


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 13, 2014)

*Toronto Raptors vs New York Knicks*

*Toronto Raptors*

The Toronto Raptors and New York Knicks will play a Monday preseason game at Madison Square Garden.The Toronto Raptors have won two of their last three games and will play their second road game of the season. The Raptors are playing incredible offensive ball in their first three games, shooting above 48 percent from the field in their last two games. DeMar DeRozan continues to lead the way offensively, as he’s coming off a 23-point performance and has scored 41 points in his last two games. Kyle Lowry has also produced double-digit points, and he’s coming off a game where he made nine of 14 shots. Expect Landry Fields to be more aggressive in this matchup, as he didn’t take a single shot in the Raptors last game despite playing 14 minutes. The Toronto Raptors have to like what they’ve done in the preseason and should feel confident heading into the regular season.

*New York Knicks*

This will be the first home game for the New York Knicks, as they split their first two preseason games against the Boston Celtics. Rookie Cleanthony Early showed promise in his last game, shooting 4-6 from the field and he’s scored a combined 16 points. Carmelo Anthony has played 21 minutes in each matchup, and he’s produced a combined 26 points and eight rebounds. A positive sign for the Knicks is that Tim Hardaway Jr. is starting to find his stroke, as he’s hit three threes and has four assists. The development of Amar'e Stoudemire will either make or break the New York Knicks, and he’s played a combined 29 minutes in the preseason. The Knicks have talent but are still a major question mark entering the season.


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 13, 2014)

*Denver Nuggets* vs *Chicago Bulls*

*Denver Nuggets*

The Denver Nuggets are 1-2 in the preseason and have been clicking offensively at a high clip. The Nuggets shot 56.9 percent in a game against the Oklahoma City Thunder and 40.2 percent against the Phoenix Suns. Danilo Gallinari returned in the Nuggets most recent game, and he looked terrific by knocking down five of his nine shot attempts. One player who has really shined for Denver has been rookie Gary Harris, who has scored a combined 27 points and has dished three assists in the first three games. Kenneth Faried has been dealing with a minor ankle injury, but he’s expected to play in this matchup. The Denver Nuggets have to feel optimistic with the way they’ve played so far.

*Chicago Bulls*

The Chicago Bulls have lost two of their three games and are looking to jell by the time the season begins. Pau Gasol is coming off his best game in a Bulls uniform, scoring 20 points and grabbing 11 rebounds in a victory over the Milwaukee Bucks. Derrick Rose continues to iron out any wrinkles, as he’s played a combined 50 minutes and has scored 33 points. As the Bulls continue to search for point guard depth, Aaron Brooks has really impressed at both ends of the court, especially on defense where he’s come up with a few steals. Rookie Doug McDermott is still trying to find his groove, but he has made one three in each of the first three games. The Chicago Bulls are simply getting a feel for one another and looking to improve on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 15, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/16/2014

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-L

The Cleveland Cavaliers are off to a 3-0 start this preseason as the excitement surrounding this team continues to grow. LeBron James and Kyrie Irving sat out on Tuesday against Milwaukee so it was Kevin Love’s turn to shine and he responded by scoring 25 points and grabbing four rebounds in 21 minutes of action. Dion Waters poured in 23 points in 25 minutes and Shawn Marion scored 11 as the Cavs showed even without their two top stars they have more than enough in the tank to be a force this year. The Cavs shot 45.3% from the floor but 89.3% from the free throw line and that was the difference. James is healthy but Cleveland plays three games in four nights but Tristan Thomson is nursing a sore shoulder and Irving is recovering from rolling his ankle so they are still sidelined.

*Away* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

The Indiana Pacers have been off since Sunday when they lost to the Dallas Mavericks. The Pacers continue to prepare for a season without Paul George they are still being selective with who is playing and playing time for the preseason. Roy Hibbert sat out on Sunday as did George Hill and C.J. Fair as C.J. Miles led all scorers with 19. Point guard C.J. Watson scored 16 points while Donald Sloan had 2 and Lavoy Allen had 10. The Pacers were creamed on the boards by the Mavs 48-36 and they turned the ball over 19 times. The Pacers are a playoff tested team but without Paul it is going to be a real test.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-6.00) 
Away - (+6.00)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-6.00)*
Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 9/10
__________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/16/2014

*Home* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-W

The Boston Celtics have split their first four preseason games and are still trying to find out exactly who they are. One thing that should help the Celtics is the return of Jeff Green, who is expected to make his preseason debut after missing time with a calf injury. The main concern for the Celtics has to be the progress of rookie point guard Marcus Smart. In his last three games, Smart has turned the ball 10 times and is 7-21 from the field. While it may be unfair to expect a rookie to excel immediately, that’s basically what the Boston Celtics need to be successful with Rajon Rondo out with a hand injury. Marcus Thornton has really played well this preseason and will be a major contributor for the Celtics off the bench. At this point, Boston is looking for anybody and everybody to make an impact with the season right around the corner.

*Away* - Toronto Raptors
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-W

The Toronto Raptors are a solid 3-1 in preseason play and already beat the Boston Celtics 116-109 last Friday. Louis Williams has provided a huge spark offensively off the bench for the Raptors, which includes a combined 31 points in his last two games. Kyle Lowry did not play in the Raptors most recent game due to rest and he shouldn’t see significant minutes in this matchup either, if at all. If there’s one thing the Toronto Raptors hope changes before the regular season, it’s the turnovers as they turned the ball over 21 times in their last game and it was an issue in last year’s playoffs. The Raptors continue to find out who they are through solid play but they have to clean their game up if they hope to be taken seriously as championship contenders.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Toronto Raptors (-3.00)*
Odds - 1.89
Stakes - 10/10

For more updates about NBA Pre-season you can visit @Sbobet Best BasketBall Odds Have a nice day everyone


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 16, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/17/2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Boston Celtics*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

The Boston Celtics have lost three straight preseason games and are 2-3 overall. The Celtics have had a hard time putting the ball in the hoop and the return of Jeff Green certainly didn’t help in Wednesday’s loss. Green, who missed all of the preseason with a hamstring injury, shot 3-12 from the field in 31 minutes in his preseason debut. Marcus Smart, who has also struggled at point guard, turned the ball over six times in his most recent contest. One player who continues to shine for the Boston Celtics is Marcus Thornton, who has scored in the double figures in three straight games and looks to be an offensive spark off the bench. It’s no secret the Boston Celtics are going to struggle this season and they’re just trying to find a few guys who can hopefully stop the bleeding. If preseason is any indication of things to come, it won’t be pretty for Boston fans.

*Away* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-W

The Philadelphia 76ers are 1-3 in the preseason and have lost two straight games. The issue for the 76ers lately have been turnovers, as they’ve coughed the ball up a combined 44 times in their last two games. One player who continues to produce for Philly is center Henry Sims, who has combined for 36 points and 18 rebounds in his last three games. Nerlens Noel has four blocks and 20 rebounds in his last two performances. While K.J. McDaniels is more known for his defense, he has shot a solid 8-13 from the field in his last two games. The Philadelphia 76ers are expected to be terrible this season and they haven't done much to change that thought in the preseason. However, there have been a couple of somewhat promising performances from some of their young players.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.00) 
Away - (+2.00)
*Pick - Boston Celtics (+2.00)*
Odds - 1.94
Stakes - 8/10
_________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/17/2014

*Golden State Warriors vs Denver Nuggets*

*Home* - Golden State Warriors
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-L

The Golden State Warriors are 3-0 in the preseason and have shot better than 48 percent from the field in every contest. Stephen Curry has scored 45 points in his last two games and David Lee has scored in the double figures in all three games. The Warriors have pretty much been what they are in the regular season, a shooting machine that doesn’t miss much, and that’s even with Steve Kerr is their new head coach. Harrison Barnes, who needs to step his game up in his third year, is even a solid 9-20 from the field and is being a lot more active on the defensive end. Shaun Livingston will miss a couple of weeks due to a toe injury. Overall, Golden State fans have to be pleased with what they’ve seen from their team so far in the preseason.

*Away* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Denver Nuggets are 1-3 in the preseason and all three of their losses have come on the road. Kenneth Faried looks to be in regular season form as he’s picked up right where he left up in FIBA play, simply scoring at will and controlling the glass in limited minutes. Danilo Gallinari is coming off his best preseason game where he scored 17 points in 14 minutes against the Phoenix Suns. Timofey Mozgov has been the most consistent Denver player throughout the preseason and if he can keep it up, he’s likely going to see the most minutes he’s ever had in his career. Rookie Gary Harris has also shown promise at times and looks like he has the potential to be a steal for the Nuggets. Overall, despite the results, the Denver Nuggets have found some depth in their first few games that they hope can hold up.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Golden State Warriors (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 9/10
_________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/17/2014

*Chicago Bulls vs Atlanta Hawks*

*Home* - Chicago Bulls
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-L

The Chicago Bulls dropped their first two games of the preseason but the have bounced back winning their last two. All eyes in Chicago are on Derrick Rose and his health as he has suffered season ending injuries the past two seasons but he looks to be healthy this year. While Rose is healthy, most feel he hasn’t been at his best for whatever reason and we saw that on Monday against the Nuggets as Rose scored 15 points but he was just 4 of 12 from the floor. Joakim Noah gets some big help from a big man this season as the Bulls have added Pau Gasol to the mix and he is coming off of a nine point performance o Monday. Taj Gibson has moved to the sixth man spot but that didn’t stop him from scoring 15 on Monday and Doug McDermott logged 16 points in 26 minutes. The Bulls pounded the boards against Denver out rebounding them by 45-37 and blocking seven shots. The Bulls have some question marks but the tinkering of the roster and playing without Rose the past two seasons have made them much more than just a one man show.

*Away* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-L

The Atlanta Hawks were an improved team last season and somewhat surprising but the question mark for them is whether they are ready to contend or if they are still in the building process. The Hawks are 2-1 so far this preseason and are coming off of a win on Monday in Miami against the Heat. Paul Milsap looks to be in mid season form scoring 23 points in 25 minutes on Monday and Kyle Korver had 17 points. Jeff Teague and DeMarre Carroll each had 10 points in 23 minutes and Mike Scott also had 10 points. 15 players in all had time on the floor for the Hawks on Monday as they worked in Adreian Payne who had five points and Shelvin Mack who had four points. The Hawks are really treating these games as a chance to get a good look at everyone and judging by what we have seen from them thus far their final roster is far from being decided.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-6.00) 
Away - (+6.00)
*Pick - Chicago Bulls (-6.00)*
Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10/10
_________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/17/2014

*New Orleans Pelicans vs Oklahoma City Thunder*

*Home* - New Orleans Pelicans
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

The New Orleans Pelicans have split their first four preseason games and will play just their second true home game after beating the Houston Rockets on Tuesday. Anthony Davis is coming off his best preseason performance with 26 points and eight rebounds, as he shot a remarkable 9-11 from the field. Tyreke Evans, who is expected to be the Pelicans starting SF and has missed time with a hamstring injury, hopes to return for this matchup. Ryan Anderson looks like he’s going to have a big season for New Orleans, as he’s contributed 28 points and 10 rebounds in his last two games. It also looks like that Jimmer Fredette pickup may pay off for the Pelicans, as he’s canned six threes in his last two contests. If guys can continue to emerge, the New Orleans Pelicans could be a surprise team this season.  

*Away* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-L

The Oklahoma City Thunder are 2-1 in the preseason and are coming off a 10-point win over the Memphis Grizzlies in their first game without Kevin Durant. In fact, the Thunder didn’t miss a beat by shooting 53.3 percent from the field and Jeremy Lamb led the way with 23 points. I’ve mentioned before that Lamb has big time potential if given a chance, and he showed some of that in the win over Memphis. Russell Westbrook actually looked like a point guard by dishing out 12 assists, while Anthony Morrow scored 19 points off the bench. It was an overall team victory for OKC with everybody contributing, and it’s exactly how the Thunder will have to play in order to win games with Durant out for an extended period of time.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+1.00) 
Away - (-1.00)
*Pick - Oklahoma City Thunder (-1.00)*
Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 17, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/18/2014

*Home* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

The Washington Wizards are 4-1 thus far this preseason as they look to build on last season’s playoff berth. Washington’s last game was again Maccabi Haifa which they won by just six points. The starters just didn’t play much in the last game as the backups saw plenty of action. Paul Pierce sat out on Wednesday and John Wall played just 12 minutes scoring five points. Otto Porter led all scorers for the Wizards with 19 points and eight rebounds and Kevin Seraphin had 18 points and 12 rebounds. Washington has a nice core of young players with DeJuan Blair and Glen Rice Jr. and they should be challengers once again.

*Away* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Charlotte Bobcats are 2-2 this preseason and are coming off of a bad loss to Detroit where they were blown out by 20 points. The Starters logged plenty of minutes against Detroit but none of them had even a decent night. Al Jefferson and Brian Roberts each had 10 points and Lance Stephenson had eight points. P.J. Hairston had 10 points but Cody Zeller had just two points. Kemba Walker is sidelined with a knee contusion, Gerald Henderson has a hamstring industry, and Noah Vonleh is out with a hernia.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.00) 
Away - (+4.00)
*Pick - Washington Wizards (-4.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10
___________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/18/2014

*Home* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

The Orlando Magic are 3-1 for the preseason but they were one of the worst teams in the NBA last season. Orlando is coming off of a win in their last game but it was against Flamengo so there isn’t much we can decipher from it. Seth Curry and Victor Olidipo were among those who sat out last game as the Magic gave plenty of minutes to others. Nikola Vucevic scored 10 points and grabbed 11 rebounds and Tobias Harris had 14 points in 25 minutes. Devyn Marble played just 16 minutes and had four pointsand Aaron Gordon scored 15 off of the bench. Where we saw the biggest disparity for the Magic was on the boards where they outrebounded their opponent 50-37.

*Away* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-W

T he Detroit Pistons are off to a 3-1 start this preseason and they destroyed the Charlotte Hornets as an underdog in their last game. 14 Pistons saw action in the game against the Hornets but Kentavious Caldwell-Pope is out with a knee injury and Will Bynum and Spencer Dinwiddie didn’t play. Andre Drummond scored 15 points and had 14 rebounds in 31 minutes of action, Josh Smith scored 14 points and had 10 rebounds in 34 minutes, and D.J. Augustin had 16 points in 22 minutes off of the bench. Detroit crushed Charlotte on the boards outrebounding them 58-36. Al Jefferson scored 10 points and Michael Kidd-Gilchrist scored six as Detroit looked sharp leading from start to finish.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-1.00) 
Away - (+1.00)
*Pick - Orlando Magic (-1.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10
___________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/18/2014

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-L

The Cavaliers improved to a perfect 4-0 this preseason after a 98-93 win over the Indiana Pacers at the Cintas Center in Cincinnati, OH on Wednesday. LeBron James led the Cavs with a game-high 26 points on 9-12 (.750) shooting, four rebounds, three assists and one steal in 24 minutes. His 26 points scored are the most by a Cavs player this preseason. Also in the victory, Matthew Dellavedova recorded 14 points on 6-9 (.667) shooting, a team-high four assists and two steals in 30 minutes, while Tristan Thompson pulled down a game-high nine rebounds and added six points in 26 minutes off the bench.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-L

The Mavericks got their first win of the preseason in their most recent game on Sunday in Dallas against the Indiana Pacers. Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki returned to the starting lineup against Indiana (after missing the first two preseason games due to a right hip contusion) and went 7-of-11 from the field in the opening half en route to 16 first-half points. He added five rebounds and two assists in 19 minutes. Charlie Villanueva (16) and Gal Mekel (11) scored all of their points in the fourth quarter as the Mavs came away with the 106-98 victory.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-4.50)*
Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 18, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/19/2014

*Indiana Pacers vs Dallas Mavericks*

*Home* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Indiana Pacers are 1-3 in the preseason, have lost three straight games and this will be their first contest since Wednesday. The Pacers continue to struggle finding playmakers on the offensive end, as they’ve shot 40 percent or under in two of their last three games. Chris Copeland is coming off a 16-point performance and he’s scored a combined 22 points in his last two games. George Hill has probably been the most consistent player for the Pacers, as he’s a combined 9-17 from the field in his last two games. Roy Hibbert looks to be in better shape than last season and is more aggressive offensively, producing 21 points in his last two games. With the injury the Paul George, the Indiana Pacers are just looking for answers. 

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-W

The Dallas Mavericks have split their first four preseason games, which includes a win Friday over the Cleveland Cavaliers. Dirk Nowitzki looks to be in regular season form the last couple of games, scoring 32 points and grabbing 14 rebounds. Monta Ellis returned from injury in Friday’s matchup, scoring 13 points and dishing out eight assists. Meanwhile, Tyson Chandler continues to struggle from the field, as he’s a combined 1-10 in his last two games. Jameer Nelson seems to be the Mavs starting point guard with the way he’s been playing, as he’s produced a combined 26 points and 13 assists in his last two contests. The Dallas Mavericks have improved with each preseason game.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.50) 
Away - (+2.50)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (+2.50)*
Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/19/2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Orlando Magic*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

The Philadelphia 76ers were one of the worst teams in the NBA last season and so far this preseason they aren’t any better going 1-4 through their first five games. We last saw the 76ers in action on Thursday when they were losing on the road in Boston where seven players didn’t even dress including Michael Carter-Williams. The Sixers seem to have more talent with high potential and big question marks than any other team in the NBA with Nerlens Noel and Joel Embid both on the roaster. On Thursday Elliot Williams and Tony Wroten each had 17 points and Henry Sims  grabbed 10 rebounds. Arnett Moultrie came off of the bench to score 16 points and grab nine rebounds and Alexey Shved had eight points. While I do see some talent on the roster in Philadelphia, this could be another tough season.

*Away* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

The Orlando Magic are having a strong preseason winning their last two games to go to 4-1 overall. Their one loss was on the road and 3 of their 5 games have been played on the road. Orlando is coming off of a game against Flamengo where we really didn’t learn much as it was more of a longer look at Magic bench players. Nikola Vicevic scored 20 points and grabbed 11 rebounds and Aaron Gordon scored 15 points and had nine rebounds. Tobias Harris had 14 points, Luke Ridnour had 11 points, and Willie Green had 11 points. Seth Curry sat out last game and Victor Oladipo is still nursing a sprained MCL.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+1.00) 
Away - (-1.00)
*Pick - Orlando Magic (-1.00)*
Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 9/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/19/2014

*San Antonio Spurs vs Miami Heat*

*Home* - San Antonio Spurs
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

The San Antonio Spurs are 1-2 in preseason play and lost their only game against NBA competition to the Phoenix Suns on Thursday. In the loss, the Spurs shot just 26.3 percent from three and turned the ball over 24 times. Kawhi Leonard continues to deal with an eye infection and remains questionable for this game, while Tiago Splitter is dealing with a strained calf injury. Patty Mills is also nursing a shoulder injury. Austin Daye is coming off a big game where he had 17 points and six rebounds, while Aron Baynes scored 11 points as the starting power forward. Tim Duncan and Tony Parker logged a lot of minutes in their first two games, so neither of them should play a ton in this contest.

*Away* - Miami Heat
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

The Miami Heat won their first preseason game Friday night against the Golden State Warriors and improve to 1-4. The Heat only played 10 guys in the victory, which should allow fresh legs for some of their bench guys. One guy who continues to make strides is Shabazz Napier, who is finally comfortable in the lineup and has scored in the double digits in three straight games. Chris Bosh has 43 points in his last two games and Dwyane Wade has 26 points and four steals in his last two games. Bosh likely won’t see much time in this matchup after just playing 34 minutes on Thursday. In their first win, the Miami Heat knocked down 12 threes and shot a lights out 55.7 percent from the field. 

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.00) 
Away - (+4.00)
*Pick - San Antonio Spurs (-4.00)*
Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/19/2014

*Atlanta Hawks vs Detroit Pistons*

*Home* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

The Atlanta Hawks are 2-2 so far this preseason and with 10 days before the season officially starts they have played just one home game. The Hawks are coming off of a one-point loss at Chicago on Thursday in a defensive game where they played right into the Bulls hands. Only Paul Millsap didn’t play on Thursday as 14 Hawks saw action. Mike Scott led all Atlanta scorers with 15 points in 22 minutes and Dennis Schroder added 11 points. John Jenkins was the leading bench scorer with 10 points and Pero Antic had eight points. Elton Brand and Al Horford were the hawks leading rebounders with six each. While it was just preseason, the Hawks led the entire first three quarters of the game before being outscored by 20 in the fourth quarter to lose by a single point.

*Away* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

The Detroit Pistons are playing their second game in as many nights as they were bounced by 12 points on Friday in Orlando. Greg Monroe had a big game on Friday scoring 24 points and grabbing 10 rebounds in 32 minutes. D.J. Augustin continued his strong play for the preseason scoring 21 points and grabbing six rebounds in 24 minutes. Andre Drummond had 11 points and Brandon Jennings had 10 points in the losing effort. Kentavious Caldwell-Pope didn’t dress while Spencer Dinwiddie and Tony Mitchell were among those that didn’t play.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.00) 
Away - (+4.00)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (-4.00)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 20, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/21/2014

*Washington Wizards vs New Orleans Pelicans*

*Home* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

The Washington Wizards are 4-2 to start preseason play with wins against the Bulls, Pelicans, Pistons and Maccabi Haifa (Israeli Premier League) and two losses coming against the Hornets.  The Wizards have one of the best backcourts in the league when healthy with PG John Wall and SG Bradley Beal, but unfortunately Beal broke his left wrist and could be out as long as two months.  The Wizards took a hit at the small forward position losing Trevor Ariza, and they tried to replace him with veteran Paul Pierce in a move I’m not a huge fan of.  The Wizards do have a great PF in Nene Hilario who is a big, physical Brazilian and C Marcin Gortat is solid and reliable with more of a defensive-minded approach to the game despite getting stronger offensively over the past two seasons.  The Wizards have some decent bench options with veteran PG Andre Miller running the offense with the second unit, DeJuan Blair and Kris Humphries offering a physical presence down low, and Otto Porter Jr. looking to establish himself after being selected third overall in the 2013 draft.

*Away* - New Orleans Pelicans
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

The New Orleans Pelicans are 3-2 to start the preseason after playing a solid schedule of competition, with wins against the Heat, Rockets and Thunder, and losses against the Hawks and Wizards.  PF Anthony Davis has been in beast mode in the Pelicans last two exhibition games averaging 27 points and eight rebounds per game while playing 26 and 31 minutes.  PG Jrue Holiday is recovering from a tibial stress fracture sustained last season but it hasn’t seemed to affect him as he’s performed well in limited minutes thus far.  SG Eric Gordon is also coming back from injury last season but looks to still represent a solid scoring option if he can stay healthy.  Tyreke Evans has only played in one exhibition game thus far but is one of the more versatile players in the league if not hampered by his hamstring, as he can drive the lane and force double teams in addition to being able to dish assists and grab rebounds as well being oversized for the shooting guard position when playing there.  Omer Asik is a solid defensive-minded center with good fundamentals who complements Davis’ shot blocking ability nicely.  On the bench, the Pelicans have a great scorer in Ryan Anderson who can play a stretch four or possibly small forward, a veteran shooter in John Salmons, and a good defensive backup down low in Jeff Withey.  Rookie Russ Smith and newly acquired Jimmer Fredette will be looking to make names for themselves as well.Asian Handicap

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+1.50) 
Away - (-1.50)
*Pick - Washington Wizards (+1.50)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 8/10
_______________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/21/2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs Chicago Bulls*

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-L

The Cleveland Cavaliers are 4-1 in the preseason with their most recent contest being a loss against the Dallas Mavericks. Kyrie Irving played 29 minutes in the Cavs most recent game for the first time this preseason and finished 8-13 from the field for 23 points and five assists. LeBron James has taken only 18 shots in his last two games but has still managed to score 38 points. A.J. Price is somebody who has quietly had good games for the Cavaliers, as he’s 11-22 from the field and has four assists in his last three games. Despite a neck injury, Kevin Love is expected to play in this preseason matchup. The Cleveland Cavaliers are still trying to get the flow down with their new roster but have looked better than expected so far in the first few games.

*Away* - Chicago Bulls
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-L

The Chicago Bulls have won four straight preseason games to improve to 4-2, and their most recent win came Sunday against the Charlotte Hornets. It’s quite clear Derrick Rose is getting more and more comfortable on the court, as he shot 50 percent from the field for 17 points and three assists in Sunday’s victory. Rose along with Pau Gasol, who has 26 points and 17 rebounds in his last two games, seem to be finding their groove and should form a solid 1-2 punch for the Bulls this season. Kirk Hinrich has had an up-and-down preseason, but he is coming off a game where he was 11-14 from the field. The Chicago Bulls are starting to hit their stride with the regular season right around the corner.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.00) 
Away - (+4.00)
*Pick - Chicago Bulls (+4.00)*
Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/21/2014

*Brooklyn Nets vs Philadelphia 76ers*

*Home* - Brooklyn Nets
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-L

The Brooklyn Nets are 3-1 and suffered their first loss of the preseason Sunday to the Boston Celtics. The Nets are coming off a game where they shot just 23.5 percent from three and turned the ball over 16 times. Jerome Jordan and Jarrett Jack led the Nets with 17 points in the loss and Deron Williams chipped in 16 points as a starter. Jack has proven to be a solid pickup for the Nets, as he’s consistently found his shot and has turned the ball over just twice in his last three games. Brook Lopez continues to miss time with a foot injury and Andrei Kirilenko has played 15 or less minutes in his last two games. The Brooklyn Nets are an experienced and veteran basketball team that will use these final two preseason games in hopes of finding quality depth.

*Away* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

The Philadelphia 76ers are 2-4 in preseason play and coming off a Saturday win over the Orlando Magic. The 76ers are having some trouble finding scoring threats, as they’ve shot under 45 percent in their last three games. Drew Gordon is coming off a 16-point performance in his last game, which was by far his best showing of the preseason. While rookie K.J. McDaniels isn’t known for his scoring, he has scored a combined 26 points in his last three games. Nerlens Noel has been battling an illness and is questionable for this game, while Michael Carter-Williams missed the last game with a shoulder injury and may not play in this game as well. The Philadelphia 76ers are a young team that continues to search for promising talent anywhere they can find it.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.00) 
Away - (+2.00)
*Pick - Brooklyn Nets (-2.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 9/10
_______________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/21/2014

*New York Knicks vs Milwaukee Bucks*

*Home* - New York Knicks 
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

The New York Knicks are 2-2 so far this preseason but with Derek Fisher in as Head Coach and Phil Jackson running the operation the expectations are high. The Knocks haven’t played since last Tuesday when they beat the 76ers in Syracuse. Against Philly Carmelo Anthony led the Knicks with 17 points and seven rebounds in 27 minutes. Jason Smith had 14 points off of the bench and Tim Hardaway Jr. had 13 points from the bench and Iman Shumpert had 12 points. The Knicks will have some changes going on over the season and some learning as well so this could be a transitional year in New York.

*Away* - Milwaukee Bucks
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-L

The Milwaukee Bucks are 2-3 this preseason and last we saw them they were beating the Timberwolves by seven on Friday. First round draft pick Jabari Parker has looked like he will live up the expectations and on Friday he had 21 points and 11 rebounds in 35 minutes to lead the Bucks. O.J. Mayo added 19 points, Giannis Antetokounmpo had 19 points and nine rebounds. Khris Middleton had 14 points and Jared Dudley had 12. THe Bucks had plenty of talent that didn’t play in that game like Johnny O’Bryant who should make his presence known in the NBA. Milwaukee has a nice core of good young talent and look for them to get better as the season goes on and into next season.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - New York Knicks (-4.50)*
Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 21, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/22/2014

*Minnesota Timberwolves vs Indiana Pacers*

*Home* - Minnesota Timberwolves 
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-L

This is just the second true home preseason game for the Minnesota Timberwolves, a team that’s split their first four games. Star rookie Andrew Wiggins is 13-28 from the field in his last three games and has racked up five steals. Mo Williams has shown to be a solid pickup for the Timberwolves, and he’s coming off a 19-point performance in his most recent game. Ricky Rubio has done a tremendous job of getting his teammates involved by dishing out 16 assists in his last two games and Corey Brewer is 12-25 in his last three contests. The Minnesota Timberwolves are a young team that many think will take a step backwards with Kevin Love no longer on the roster. However, there’s some talent on this team that could surprise some folks.

*Away* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Indiana Pacers are 2-3 in the preseason and will finish things out with two road games. The Pacers continue to search desperately for offensive production, as they’ve shot under 30 percent from three in their last two games. One player who continues to give Indiana an offensive spark is Chris Copeland, who has 44 points in his last three games. David West is coming off a 16-point performance and Donald Sloan scored 15 points in 20 minutes in his most recent contest. Still, the Indiana Pacers must be much better on the offensive end if they’re going to even sniff the playoffs in the East. George Hill is 8-20 from the field in his last two games and Roy Hibbert has grabbed 11 rebounds in his last two games.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Minnesota Timberwolves (-3.00)*
Odds - 1.84
Stakes - 9/10
__________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/22/2014

*Oklahoma City Thunder vs Utah Jazz*

*Home* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

The Oklahoma City Thunder have dropped to 2-4 in the preseason with three straight losses. Without Kevin Durant on the court, everybody is auditioning for more playing time. Despite not playing in his last matchup, Jeremy Lamb has 26 points in his last two games and three assists. Russell Westbrook has 27 points and 10 assists in his last two contests, and he knows he’ll have to take better care of the basketball considering he’s the new leader for OKC. One name to watch out for the Thunder is Perry Jones, who is coming off a 21-point and eight-rebound performance in Oklahoma City’s last game. The Oklahoma City Thunder will be an interesting team to watch early in the season without their superstar player there to help.

*Away* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Utah Jazz are 4-2 in preseason play with their two losses coming in their last two games. The good news for Jazz fans is that Alec Burks returned from a sore shoulder and scored 21 points and grabbed six rebounds in 29 minutes in Utah’s most recent matchup. Rookie Rodney Hood may not get tons of credit from the media, but he’s shot a solid 8-15 from the field in his last three games. Derrick Favors continues to score at will and crash the class aggressively, as he’s going to be one of the more consistent players this season for Utah. Trey Burke is expected to play in this game after being given the night off in Utah’s last game. The Utah Jazz have been one of the biggest surprises this preseason and should carry that confidence over to the regular season.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Oklahoma City Thunder (-3.00)*
Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10/10
__________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/22/2014

*Miami Heat vs Houston Rockets*

*Home* - Miami Heat
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Miami Heat have won back-to-back preseason games to improve to 2-4 in these scrimmages. Guys such as Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh and Luol Deng should be ready for this game after taking the Heat’s last contest off. Rookie Shabazz Napier has finally arrived, as he’s coming off his best performance in which he scored 25 points and had four assists. Napier has now scored in the double digits in four straight games and his confidence has clearly hit another level. Shawne Williams is another guy who has come on late for Miami, as he’s an impressive 10-16 from the field in his last two games. Danny Granger has made four threes in his last two games and looks healthy for the first time since his Indiana days. The Miami Heat are starting to find their groove a bit right before the regular season starts.

*Away* - Houston Rockets
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-W

The Houston Rockets are 4-1 in preseason play and just hope to enter the regular season healthy. Dwight Howard returned to the Rockets last game and scored 11 points and grabbed eight rebounds in 17 minutes. James Harden also returned to the court and was a shaky 2-12 from the field and had six assists in 27 minutes. One bright spot for the Rockets has been Trevor Ariza, who had 13 points and four steals in his most recent contest and has knocked down a three in his last two games. A healthy Patrick Beverley also has Houston feeling good entering the season, as he’s done a fine job of taking care of the basketball and setting up his teammates. The Houston Rockets look to be in good shape by the time the real season begins.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+2.50) 
Away - (-2.50)
*Pick - Miami Heat (+2.50)*
Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 21, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/22/2014

*Denver Nuggets vs Portland Trail Blazers*

*Home* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Denver Nuggets are 2-4 this preseason as they look to bounce back from a disappointing season a year ago. The Nuggets have been struggling this preseason as well but they got the win on Saturday as they beat the Clippers in L.A. Kenneth Faried had 19 points and seven rebounds, Aaron Affalo had 16 points,  and Randy Foye had 14 points. The Nuggets had four more rebounds than the Clips and also doubled them up with 12 steals vs. six. Defensively Denver also held the Clippers to 37 percent shooting and if they can get their defense going this could be a nice turnaround season.

*Away* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Portland Trailblazers are 2-2 this season and they are coming off of a win last time out against Maccabi Haifa. Most NBA teams have gone deep into the bench against Maccabi and still winning by blowouts and it was no different for Portland. Robin Lopez led the Trailblazers with 13 points, Chris Kaman had 12 points and eight rebounds, and Damian Lillard and Wesley Mathews each had 11 points. The blazers were exciting to watch last season as they were fourth in the NBA in points per game at 106.7 and first in rebounding but were 22nd in points allowed.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+1.00) 
Away - (-1.00)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (-1.00)*
Odds - 1.88
Stakes - 9/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/22/2014

*LA Lakers vs Phoenix Suns*

*Home* - LA Lakers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Los Angeles Lakers are 2-3 so far this preseason but they are coming off of a win in their last game knocking off the Utah jazz on Sunday. Kobe Bryant looks ready to return from his injury as he played 32 minute and scored 26 points with five assists. Carlos Boozer had 19 points and nine rebounds, Julius Randle had eight points, as did Wesley Johnson. Jeremy Lin, Keith Appling, and Steve Nash were among those who didn’t play on Sunday. The Lakers are looking to emerge from tough times in what looks to be Kobe’s final years.

*Away* - Phoenix Suns
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-W

The Phoenix Suns are 3-1 this preseason and are coming off of a 31-point blowout win over the Spurs. Goran Dragic led the way against San Antonio scoring 20 points and dishing out six assists in 24 minutes. Markeiff Morris scored 17 points and had seven rebounds, Eric Bledsoe had 16 points, and Isaiah Thomas had 15 points. The Suns lost the rebounding battle but had 17 total steals and that was enough to create the edge. The Suns look be a team that is getting better.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+5.00) 
Away - (-5.00)
*Pick - LA Lakers (+5.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/22/2014

*Golden State Warriorr vs LA Clippers*

*Home* - Golden State Warriors 
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Golden State Warriors have lost back-to-back preseason games, but are still a solid 4-2 overall and continue to shoot lights out. Stephen Curry and Klay Thompson did not play in the Warriors last game simply due to rest. That still didn’t stop guys such as Justin Holiday shooting 7-13 from the field for 18 points off the bench. It seems like whoever the Warriors put on the court knocks down a high percentage of their shots, which is why they’ve topped 100 points in five of their six games. Even David Lee is 12-14 from the field in his last two games. The Warriors only main question mark is the improvement of Harrison Barnes, who must take that next step if Golden State is going to become a true championship contender. Still, the Warriors are a team to watch out for this season.

*Away* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Los Angeles Clippers are just 1-4 in preseason play, which includes a loss to the Warriors earlier this month. Despite the poor record, Blake Griffin has been the MVP of the preseason, as he’s racked up 75 points and 14 rebounds in his last three games. Griffin seems to be getting better each season and if he can be this consistent in the regular season, the Clippers will be a scary team. Spencer Hawes has dropped 30 points and grabbed 11 rebounds in his last two contests, while Jamal Crawford has scored 20-plus points off the bench in his last two games. Glen Davis continues to deal with a groin injury and likely won’t play in this matchup. The Los Angeles Clippers are one of a few teams that’s ready for the real games to begin.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-1.50) 
Away - (+1.50)
*Pick - Golden State Warriors (-1.50)*
Odds - 1.80
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 23, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/23/2014

Charlotte Hornets vs Indiana Pacers

*Home* - Charlotte Hornets 
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-W

This will also be the Charlotte Hornets last preseason game, and they’re 3-4 overall. Kemba Walker is starting to look more and more like a true point guard, as he’s produced 43 points and 19 assists in his last three games. Bismack Biyombo is another player Charlotte has to be excited about as he’s grabbed 16 rebounds in his last two games and is starting to become the defensive player the Hornets were hoping for. Al Jefferson has been his usual self throughout the preseason with the scoring and rebounding, and he should be fresh for this matchup after missing the Hornets last game. The Charlotte Hornets are a sneaky talented team that should turn some heads as long as the youngsters continue to progress.

*Away* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-W

This will be the last game for the Indiana Pacers, who are 2-4 in preseason play. David West missed the Pacers last game with a sprained ankle and remains questionable for this matchup. The good news for Indiana fans is that Roy Hibbert is coming off his best game where he dropped 14 points and grabbed nine rebounds in 29 minutes. With Paul George out, Hibbert will have to return to his old self and be one of the more dominant players in the East. George Hill continues to be the most consistent Pacer of the preseason, producing a combined 35 points and 14 assists in his last three games. In order to be successful this season, the Indiana Pacers must find some consistent offense without their superstar player on the court.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Indiana Pacers (+3.00)*
Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 8/10
____________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/23/2014

*Detroit Pistons vs Philadelphia 76ers*

*Home* - Detroit Pistons 
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

The Detroit Pistons are 4-2 in the preseason and will play their third game at home. Andre Drummond has clearly grown from spending time in the FIBA tournament and is coming off his best preseason game in which he grabbed 17 rebounds and scored 19 points. Drummond is one of the better young big men in the league and gives the Pistons a punchers chance at a playoff spot. Greg Monroe has a combined 35 points and 18 rebounds in his last two games. Josh Smith has done a decent job of taking care of the ball during these scrimmages and has racked up a solid 17 assists in his last three games. The Detroit Pistons seem to be a more disciplined team under head coach Stan Van

*Away* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers are 2-5 in the preseason and are searching for answers more than any other team in the league. The one thing the 76ers have struggled with the most is three pointers, as they’re a combined 8-41 from downtown in their last two games. Elliot Williams is 1-7 from deep in his last two games and Hollis Thompson is 3-9 from downtown in his last two games. Nerlens Noel has been dealing with an illness and missed some playing time, but he recently returned to practice and will be available for this preseason finale. Henry Sims has been the most consistent player for Philadelphia at both ends of the floor and has 21 rebounds in his last three games. The 76ers will take anything they can get at this point entering the regular season.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+5.00) 
Away - (-5.00)
*Pick - Detroit Pistons  (-5.00)*
Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10/10
____________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/23/2014

*New Orleans Pelicans vs Dallas Mavericks*

*Home* - New Orleans Pelicans 
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

The New Orleans Pelicans have won their last three preseason games and are 4-2 overall. Anthony Davis is clearly ready for the preseason to end, as he’s gone 26-34 from the field in his last three games and has grabbed 24 rebounds in his last three games. Ryan Anderson has also been on fire recently, shooting 12-24 from the field in his last two games and giving the Pelicans some floor spacing. Austin Rivers may be experiencing a minor turnaround considering he’s scored in the double digits in two straight games and has eight assists. While the New Orleans Pelicans are often forgotten about in a tough Western Conference, this is a team that has some solid talent and is clearly on the upswing starting with this season.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

The Dallas Mavericks are 3-3 in the preseason and are using these last couple of games in hopes of finding some depth to go along with a veteran starting lineup. One guy who continues to impress has been Richard Jefferson, who has produced a combined 32 points and five assists in his last two games. While Jefferson is one of the older guys on the team, he could be a big spark off the Mavs bench if he can keep this level of play up. Jameer Nelson has 30 points and nine assists in his last two games, as it looks like he’s going to be the Mavericks starting point guard. Raymond Felton continues to miss time with an ankle sprain and remains questionable for this matchup. Chandler Parsons is 4-10 from downtown in his last two contests.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.50) 
Away - (+2.50)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (+2.50)*
Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 24, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/25/2014

*Orlando Magic vs Dallas Mavericks*

*Home* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

Even with back-to-back losses, the Orlando Magic are 4-3 in the preseason and will play their second straight home game. The Magic are a very young squad that’s just trying to figure out what they have at the moment. Rookie Aaron Gordon is 8-17 from the field in his last two games and has 12 rebounds. The other rookie in Elfrid Payton has 14 points and 17 assists in his last three games. Both of those guys have a bright future and give Orlando Magic fans something to be positive about heading forward. One of the few veterans Orlando has is Ben Gordon, and he’s 9-18 from the field in his last two games. It’s going to be a bumpy regular season, but the Orlando Magic have some some things in the preseason and may be a fun team to watch at times.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Dallas Mavericks and Orlando Magic finish their preseason with a Friday night matchup at the Amway Center.With a loss on Thursday to the New Orleans Pelicans, the Dallas Mavericks fall to 3-4 in the preseason. With the regular season right around the corner, the Mavs gave some of their key guys such as Chandler Parsons, Monta Ellis and Tyson Chandler a rest in Thursday’s loss. Dirk Nowitzki has also missed two of the Mavericks last three games, but he’s expected to see almost regular season minutes in this matchup. The Dallas Mavericks have been playing some solid basketball and have been getting contributions from some of the other players like Jae Crowder and Richard Jefferson. Once again, the Mavericks are going to be a team to watch this season and a squad you could make some serious money on in underdog roles.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+4.00) 
Away - (-4.00)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-4.00)*
Odds - 1.82
Stakes - 8/10
________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/25/2014

*Toronto Raptors vs New York Knicks*

*Home* - Toronto Raptors 
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-L

The Toronto Raptors are 6-1 in the preseason, which includes an impressive five straight wins. The Raptors have shot above 48 percent from the field in their last two games and have worked hard on limiting their turnovers. One player who has really stepped up lately has been Terrence Ross, who has dropped 33 points in his last 46 minutes of play. Kyle Lowry has been taking it easy in the preseason for the most part, but he is 10-18 from the field in his last three games and has done a nice job of setting his teammates up. One player you’d like to see be a little more aggressive on the offensive end is Tyler Hansbrough, who has taken just three shots in his last 30 minutes on the court. Overall, the Toronto Raptors are looking sharp and could be poised for another big step forward.

*Away* - New York Knicks
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

The New York Knicks enter this matchup 3-3 in preseason play and can only hope some of their younger players are ready for the bright lights. One player who is ready to go is Carmelo Anthony, who has a combined 54 points and nine assists in his last two games. Tim Hardaway Jr. has also knocked down eight threes in his last three games, showing the Knicks that he’s capable of being the same player he was last season. Amar'e Stoudemire has also been effective at both ends of the floor and has scored double-digit points in back-to-back games. While the usual guys are playing well, the Knicks could use some contributions from guys such as Cleanthony Early, Shane Larkin and Cole Aldrich, and will need them if they’re going to be a force in the East this season.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-5.00) 
Away - (+5.00)
*Pick - Toronto Raptors (-5.00)*
Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 9/10
________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/25/2014

*Chicago Bulls vs Minnesota Timberwolves*

*Home* - Chicago Bulls
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-W

The Chicago Bulls are 4-3 in the preseason and have won four of their last five games overall. Good news for Bulls fans is that Derrick Rose is starting to return to his old self, as he’s coming off a 30-point performance in 24 minutes in Chicago’s last outing. Rose is 16-30 from the field in his last two games. Pau Gasol has 27 points and 18 rebounds in his last two games. Joakim Noah has also done a fine job of setting his teammates up by dishing out 11 assists in his last three games. The Chicago Bulls seem to have something going as all of their key players seem to be ready for the regular season. Rookie Doug McDermott is still trying to find his touch, as he’s just 2-10 from downtown in his last three contests. Still, the Bulls look to be in regular season form for the most part.

*Away* - Minnesota Timberwolves
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-W

The Minnesota Timberwolves improve to 4-2 in the preseason with three straight wins. The Timberwolves have been shooting the ball well during this winning streak, which includes their most recent game where four of their five starters scored in the double figures. Rookie Andrew Wiggins has missed the last two games with a minor back injury and remains questionable for this game. Meanwhile, Shabazz Muhammad is coming off his best game yet where he shot 6-13 from the field for 19 points and grabbed five rebounds. Thaddeus Young is just 6-19 from the field in his last two games, but he has been consistent for the most part and should be one of the best players on this Timberwolves team. Overall, the Minnesota Timberwolves have a ways to go but they could be slightly better than people expect.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Chicago Bulls (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 10/10
________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/25/2014

*Memphis Grizzlies vs Miami Heat*

*Home* - Memphis Grizzlies
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

The Memphis Grizzlies are 3-4 in the preseason and are still looking for some offensive consistency. One guy who could be the answer for Memphis on the offensive end is Quincy Pondexter, who has a combined 46 points and five assists in his last three games. Marc Gasol is heating up from the field at the right time, as he’s 19-29 in his last three games and has also done a nice job of crashing the boards. Kosta Koufos is 7-10 from the field in his last two games and could see more minutes this season if he can continue being effective. Expect a better game from Zach Randolph after going 4-12 from the field and turning the ball over four times in the Grizzlies last game. The Memphis Grizzlies are what they are but need more offensive production if they’re going to seriously compete in the West.

*Away* - Miami Heat
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Miami Heat have won three straight games and are 3-4 overall in the preseason. Chris Bosh continues to thrive in his new role as the Heat’s No. 1 option, as he’s produced 43 points and 13 rebounds in his last two games. Dwyane Wade is 16-27 from the field in his last two contests and has racked up nine assists. James Ennis has played a combined three minutes in Miami’s last two games and appears he’ll start the season on the bench. Despite going 0-7 from the field in the Heat’s last game, rookie Shabazz Napier has really picked it up lately and has made a strong case for point guard minutes this season. The Miami Heat are starting to figure things out at the right time and will be a close watch this season.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.00) 
Away - (+4.00)
*Pick - Miami Heat (+4.00)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 8/10
________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/25/2014

*Houston Rockets vs San Antonio Spurs*

*Home* - Houston Rockets
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-W

The Houston Rockets are 5-2 this preseason but they have their sights set on much bigger things in the regular season. The Rockets are coming off of a one-point win in Orolando edging the Magic. Troy Daniels played a team high 34 minutes in the loss and scored 14 points and grabbed five rebounds and Isaiah Canaan had 14 points. James Harden played just 18 minutes and scored nine points and Tarik Black had 10 points and grabbed eight rebounds. Houston shot just 36.5 percent from the floor and 26.5 percent from beyond the 3-point arc. Houston sat eight players and played 13 and it will surely be a conservative look here.

*Away* - San Antonio Spurs
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

The San Antonio Spurs just didn’t have a lot to work on this preseason and it was more about preserving their veteran team and they have played like it going just 2-4. The Spurs are coming off of a 10 point loss to the Hawks as they were pounded in the third quarter. Tim Duncan played just 13 minutes in the loss scoring six points and grabbing seven rebounds and Tony Parker scored 17 points and had seven assists in 27 minutes of action. Cory Joseph scored 14 points and Boris Diaw had 12 points. The Spurs shot 53.2 percent but allowed the Hawks to shoot 51.9 percent as neither team seemed overly concerned about playing defense. I am sure we will see a a different effort from the Spurs next week.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.00) 
Away - (+4.00)
*Pick - San Antonio Spurs (+4.00)*
Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 24, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/25/2014

*Utah Jazz vs Phoenix Suns*

*Home* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-W

The Utah Jazz are 5-2 this preseason but this franchise has been down in recent years and they are looking to at least begin the turnaround. While it doesn’t mean much the Jazz are coming off of a crushing the Thunder in their last game Enes Kanter played 29 minutes last game and scored 27 points and grabbed seven rebounds to lead all scorers. Trey Burke had a nice night scoring 23 points and dishing out five assists. Alec Burks had 15 points and six rebounds and Derrick Favors had 12 points and 15 rebounds. The Jazz shot just 40 percent from the floor but they dominated the boards outrebounding OKC 52-38. The Jazz just need to take some steps forward but they are a few pieces of the puzzle away from being competitive.

*Away* - Phoenix Suns
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-L

The Phoenix Suns are 4-2 for the preseason and they are coming off of a 3-point loss to the Clippers on Wednesday after playing on back-to-back nights. Eric Bledsoe had 27 points in 34 minutes to lead all scorers and Gerald Green scored 23 points off of the bench and he had five rebounds. Marcus Morris had 17 points and eight rebounds and Miles Plumlee had eight points and eight rebounds. The Suns won the battle on the boards 43-35but they shot just 44.3 percent from the floor. Phoenix should be fun to watch this season as they have some nice young talent.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+2.00) 
Away - (-2.00)
*Pick - Phoenix Suns (-2.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 8/10
________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/25/2014

*LA Lakers vs Sacramento Kings*

*Home* - LA Lakers 
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Los Angeles Lakers are 3-4 this preseason and there just doesn’t seem to be a lot of expectations for them this year. The Lakers are coming off of a win in their last game as they knocked off the Portland Trailblazers by eight points. Kobe Bryant sat out and Steve Nash is now out for the season and Jordan Hill is sitting with a cervical strain. Rookie Julius Randle led the Lakers against the Blazers scoring 17 points and grabbing eight rebounds. Jeremy Lin scored 13 points and he should have an increased role with the Nash injury. Wesley Johnson and Wayne Ellington each had 11 points. Many are counting the Lakers out already but that might be right where the Lakers want their opponents thinking.

*Away* - Sacramento Kings
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-W

The Sacramento Kings are 2-4 this preseason and they are coming off of a loss to the Spurs. Demarcus Cousins appears to be ready for the season as he scored 32 points and had 11 rebounds to lead the Kings against the Spurs. Rudy gay had 18 points and seven rebounds, Carl Landry had 15 points and seven rebounds, and Darren Collison had 14 points and six rebounds. Sacramento shot 50.7 percent from the floor but turned the ball over 23 times. The Kings were solid last year but to make the playoffs in the Western Conference it takes more than that.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+3.00) 
Away - (-3.00)
*Pick - LA Lakers (+3.00)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 9/10
________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/25/2014

*Golden State Warrior vs Denver Nuggets*

*Home* - Golden State Warrior 
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Golden State Warriors are looking to become more than a one man show as they have accumulated some young talent in hopes of taking it to the next level. The Warriors are coming off of a blowout win over the Clippers where Stephen Curry scored 27 points and had six assists to lead the way. David Lee had 12 points and six rebounds, Andre Iguodala scored 11 points, and Harrison Barnes, Draymond Green, and Festus Ezeli each had 10 points. The Warriors shot a blistering 59 percent from the floor and outrebounded the Clips 46-31 in the route. The Warriors have leaned on Curry but they are going to need to be more than one player if they hope to go further in the playoffs.

*Away* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Denver Nuggets are 2-5 this preseason and are coming off of a loss to Portland where they scored just 75 points. Wilson Chandler was the leading scorer scoring just 13 points. Darrell Arthur had 10 points, Alonzo Gee had seven points, and Randy Foye had seven points. Denver has been one of the highest scoring teams over the years but they shot just 32.6 percent from the floor last game and were out rebounded 57-42. Denver has been nearly unbeatable at home over the years but they didn’t have that edge last season so it puts more pressure on them in their road games.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Golden State Warrior (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 10/10
________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/25/2014

*LA Clippers vs Portland Trail Blazers*

*Home* - LA Clippers 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Los Angeles Clippers are just 2-5 in the preseason, which goes to show that the results are absolutely meaningless. The best player in all of the preseason has been Blake Griffin, who has dropped 62 points and 12 rebounds in his last two games. Griffin continues to improve every year and seems to be even more aggressive this season. Chris Paul is also coming off one of his better games in the preseason, shooting 12-18 from the field and dishing out nine assists. Although he didn’t play in the Clippers last matchup, DeAndre Jordan is an impressive 9-12 from the field in his last two games. Glen Davis continues to miss time with a groin injury and remains questionable for the season opener. Overall, the Los Angeles Clippers are a scary team entering the regular season.

*Away* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

The Portland Trail Blazers are 3-3 in the preseason, which already includes a win over the Los Angeles Clippers. The Trail Blazers pretty much know what they are as a basketball team which is why a lot of their key guys haven’t been playing as much lately. LaMarcus Aldridge didn’t play in Portland's last game and Damian Lillard saw just 17 minutes of action. Hoping other guys would step up, Chris Kaman is 12-17 from the field in his last three games and Thomas Robinson continues to dominate the glass and bring the energy to the Trail Blazers in limited minutes. Will Barton is also a solid 9-16 from the field in his last three games, giving the Trail Blazers a solid backup shooting guard. The Trail Blazers are once again going to be a fun team to watch this season.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-4.50)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 27, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/27/2014

*New Orleans Pelicans vs Orlando Magic* 

*Home* - New Orleans Pelicans 
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

New Orleans "Pelicans" are one of the most intrigueing squad in the league. After bad last season, when their starting five players didn't play in tons of games because of injuries, they are back with new hopes and expectations. Ryan Anderson, the sniper beyond the 3pt line is back together with Jrue Holiday, who is mostly known because of numbers of assists he makes per game. Tyreke Evans, Eric Gordon seems to be fully fit and ready to play. Omer Asik and the rising superstar Anthony Davis, the protectors of the rim are also fully concentrated to their first gae of the new season at home. "Pelicans" just proved theirselves as very powerful team in pre-season games, where they managed to get 5 wins out of 7.  Anthony Davis, Tyreke Evans, Jrue Holiday, Ryan Anderson and Eric Gordon were guiding their team to success in preseason games, but they only played around 25 minutes, so I'm sure "Pelicans" haven't shown their real potential.

*Away* - Orlando Magic 
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

On the other hand we have still struggling "Orlando Magic" who can't find their way back to play-offs. The team is made of really promising, but not so experienced players, who ain't that high class. Their most important player, I can surely call him team's leader, Victor Oladipo is out for no timeable period because of facial fracture. Tobias Harris and Nicola Vučevič were probably the most important players for "Magic" in preseason games, they scored 30 points average together. Elfrid Payton and Evan Fournier might be the only players who can play well enough to keep rotation on, couse other young players just are too weak. Kyle O'Quinn and Aaron Gordon are very unconsistant players, they can score many points in one game and make lots of else for team, but in other game they can be a black hole.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-9.00) 
Away - (+9.00)
*Pick - New Orleans Pelicans (-9.00)*
Odds - 1.85
Stakes - 9/10
______________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/27/2014

*San Antonio Spurs vs Dallas Mavericks*

*Home* - San Antonio Spurs
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-W

Last season, the San Antonio Spurs were able to climb their way back to the top of the hill and capture their fifth championship since drafting Tim Duncan back in 1997. With the deepest and most unselfish roster in the league, the Spurs just about ticked every box last season: finish the regular season with the best overall record, keep your core players fresh, and develop young talent. As fans of the game, we expected nothing less from the players like Tim Duncan, Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili, but what elevated the Spurs to a new level was Kawhi Leonard who was able to make "the Leap" and claim his first Finals MVP at just 22 years old. Of the roster from last season, the Spurs are returning 14 players and will be introducing the rookie, Kyle Anderson, a player who looked to be one of the steals of the draft, so expect to see San Antonio set the benchmark for the league once again.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-W

Meanwhile, the Dallas Mavericks finished the 2013-14 regular season with a 49-33 record which was good enough for the eighth seed in the crowded Western Conference, but not quite good enough to get past the Spurs in the first round. Coming off a disappointing finish, the Mavs kept busy in the offseason and signed six new players, the two most notable being the return of Tyson Chandler and the addition of the underappreciated Chandler Parsons. Together with the additions of Jameer Nelson and Raymond Felton, Dallas look to returning as one of the best offenses in the league and a true championship contender in the West.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - San Antonio Spurs (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 10/10
______________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/27/2014

*LA Lakers vs Houston Rockets*

*Home* - LA Lakers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

Coming off a massively disappointing 27-55 season, the only way is up for the Los Angeles Lakers and the first step was to get Kobe Bryant back on the court and playing. Kobe played in five of the seven preseason games for the Lakers and was able to average 26.3 points in his final three, but with good news for the Lakers comes plenty of bad as they learnded that Steve Nash is set to miss the entire season with his ongoing back injury. Fortunately, LA were able to acquire Jeremy Lin in the offseason and he'll surely step in as the starter where he averages 14.4 points, 6.0 assists and 1.5 steals. Other offseason additions include Carlos Boozer, Ed Davis and Ronnie Price, but not surprisingly, the majority of the scoring load will fall on Kobe once again.

*Away* - Houston Rockets
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-W

Meanwhile, the Houston Rockets finished last season with a 54-28 regular season record and but were eliminated by the Portland Trailblazers in the Western Conference semifinals. After opting not to match Chandler Parons' $46 million offer from the Mavericks and shipping off Jeremy Lin and Omer Asik, the Rockets acquired Trevor Ariza and Jason Terry. With Parsons gone, even more of the scoring burden falls on the shoulders or James Harden and Dwight Howard now so I just get the feeling that Houston didn't do enough in the offseason.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+6.50) 
Away - (-6.50)
*Pick - Houston Rockets (-6.50)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 29, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/29/2014

*Denver Nuggets vs Detroit Pistons* 

*Home* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

Nuggets PG Ty Lawson, who suffered a broken rib in his only meeting with Detroit last season, is on track for the opener despite dealing with a hamstring issue that limited him to four preseason games.Denver is aiming to improve itself defensively, its biggest offseason splash came when it reacquired shooting guard Arron Afflalo, the team's second-leading scorer in 2011-12, the final season of his first stint with the Nuggets. Afflalo's scoring averages have improved in each of his seven NBA seasons, reaching 18.2 in a solid effort as Orlando's go-to guy in 2013-14. Afflalo was eighth in the league from 3-point range (42.7 percent), making him a potentially lethal addition for a team that likes to shoot early and often but finished in the middle of the pack from beyond the arc in terms of accuracy (35.8 percent).

*Away* - Detroit Pistons 
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

Stan Van Gundy makes his return to the sidelines on Wednesday as the new head coach for the Detroit Pistons, who open a hopeful campaign at Denver. Van Gundy, who owns a .641 winning percentage in eight seasons with Miami and Orlando, was brought in to revive an organization that has endured six straight losing campaigns. Last season's edition went 8-24 down the stretch under interim head coach John Loyer, but Van Gundy's squad has some promise as it builds around star center Andre Drummond. Among the many items on Van Gundy's to-do list is to get more out of swingman Josh Smith, whose overall production took a tumble in his first season with the Pistons. Smith shot a career-low 41.9 percent and was a woeful 26.4 percent from long range, a factor that never deterred him from taking as many 3-pointers as he wanted; Smith's 265 long-distance attempts were a career high. Detroit made the fewest 3s in the Eastern Conference (507) but Van Gundy's teams in the past have often been among the best in the league from the perimeter.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-7.00) 
Away - (+7.00)
*Pick - Detroit Pistons (+7.00)*
Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 8/10
___________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/29/2014

*New York Knicks vs Chicago Bulls*

*Home* - New York Knicks 
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

Jackson’s second-biggest move was hiring a new head coach, and the decision maker went with a familiar face in Derek Fisher, who ran Jackson’s triangle offense with the Los Angeles Lakers. “We want to be consistent in who we are, so when we get rebounds and stops we can get out into the open floor and attack before the defense is set up,” Fisher told reporters of the new New York offense. “That’s not the triangle offense, that’s transition offense.” Pushing the pace will be a pair of new point guards in veteran Jose Calderon and Shane Larkin, who saw limited time as a rookie in Dallas last season.

*Away* - Chicago Bulls 
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

Rose has played just 10 games in the last two seasons and missed the playoffs in each of those campaigns, leaving Chicago defense-first and a little short on the offensive end. The 2010-11 MVP showed off his old explosiveness over the summer and continued to impress during the preseason as the Bulls worked Gasol and rookie Doug McDermott into the offense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+4.50) 
Away - (-4.50)
*Pick - Chicago Bulls (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 10/10
___________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/29/2014

*Portland Trail Blazers vs Oklahoma City Thunder*

*Home* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

The Portland Trailblazers have the luxury of returning a fully healthy starting five that are coming off the franchise's best season since 2000. The offseason additions of Chris Kaman and Steve Blake add much-needed depth to one of the least productive benches in the league last season, and given the continued development of Damian Lillard and LaMarcus Aldridge, this team looks primed to deep in the playoffs this season.In ATS trends, the Thunder are 8-2-1 ATS in the last 11 meetings and 4-1-1 ATS in the last six meetings in Portland. However, the Thunder have never been this shorthanded, so despite the dominance over the Blazers, I'm actually taking the favorites at home to cover the spread. As good as Westbrook is, there just doesn't seem to be enough scoring to keep up with this Blazers squad.

*Away* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

The Oklahoma City Thunder kick off their season with a visit to the Moda Center to battle the Portland Trailblazers.Often criticized for taking too many shot attempts, Russell Westbrook will now have the reins taken off him to start the season as the Oklahoma City Thunder will be without Kevin Durant for at least a month. Being a professional athlete, Westbrook deflected all questions about the upcoming challenge in typical fashion, saying that it will be a team effort. However, things recently went from bad to worse as Reggie Jackson just joined the injury ward along with Jeremy Lamb and Anthony Morrow, so get ready to see plenty of shot attempts for Westbrook and Serge Ibaka. Durant has said that he won't make the mistake of getting back on the court too soon, so it's going to be up to coach Scott Brooks to find a way to keep the team afloat in the crowded West until reinforcements arrive.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-8.00) 
Away - (+8.00)
*Pick - Oklahoma City Thunder (+8.00)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10/10
___________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/29/2014

*Memphis Grizzlies vs Minnesota Timberwolves*

*Home* - Memphis Grizzlies
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

The Memphis Grizzlies hope to make the playoffs for the fifth straight season and with nearly the same veteran roster returning they should. The tag team tandem of Zach Randolph and Marc Gasol remains one of the more physical and dominant big man duos we’ve seen in a while. The Grizzlies also added Vince Carter, who may have lost his prime ages ago but is still capable of hitting big shots and dropping double digits most nights. The main issue I have with the Grizzlies is the lack of scoring that’s haunted them over the years. Yes, Mike Conley is one of the more underrated point guards and improved his game tremendously last season, but there’s not enough offensive firepower to help Memphis get over that hump. Still, the Memphis Grizzlies are one of those squads most teams in the league don’t want to play.

*Away* - Minnesota Timberwolves
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-L

The Minnesota Timberwolves will finally find out what life is really going to be like without superstar Kevin Love. While the star power is gone from Minnesota, the Timberwolves have some young talent in place to be excited about moving forward. Ricky Rubio is one of the better young point guards in the game and Thaddeus Young has been a consistent scorer for the last six seasons. Anthony Bennett should also improve with a full season under his belt and less pressure being on a new team. Of course, everybody is wondering how Andrew Wiggins is going to perform as a rookie, as he was the ultimate prize in the Love deal. I also like the addition of Mo Williams, as he adds some experience to a young roster and a much needed scoring spark off the bench. I like the direction the Minnesota Timberwolves are taking, but it’s going to take time for everything to fall into place.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-8.00) 
Away - (+8.00)
*Pick - Minnesota Timberwolves (+8.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 9/10
___________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/29/2014

*Toronto Raptors vs Atlanta Hawks*

*Home* - Toronto Raptors 
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-L

The Toronto Raptors finished last season at 48-34 that was good enough to win the Atlantic Division. The Raptors had a nice season but they lost in the first round of the playoffs to the Nets and they are hoping this season to take another step forward. DeMar DeRozan was an All Star last season and he led the Raptors averaging 22.7 points per game. Kyle Lowry is also back after signing a contract extension averaging 17.9 points and 7.4 assists per game and Jonas Valanciunas is back in the middle where he averaged 11.3 points and 8.8 rebounds. The Raptors shot 44.5 percent from the floor last season including 37.2 percent from beyond the three-point arc. Dwane Casey appears to have a team that knows how to and expects to win.

*Away* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

The Atlanta Hawks made the playoffs last season despite finishing the regular season six games under .500 but once they got there they threw the record out the window and nearly knocked off the top seeded Indiana Pacers losing to them in seven games. The Hawks return talent as Al Horford played just 29 games last season but he averaged 18.6 points and 8.4 rebounds a game. Paul Milsap is averaged17.9 points and 8.5 rebounds and Jeff Teague averaged 16.5 points and 6.7 assists. The Hawks shot 45.8 percent including 36.3 percent from beyond the three-point arc and they set a team record making 768 three-pointers a year ago. Head Coach Mike Budenholzer may have his work cut out for him this year.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Toronto Raptors (-4.50)*
Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 30, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/30/2014

Orlando Magic vs Washington Wizards

*Home* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-W

The Orlando Magic were crushed by the New Orleans Pelicans on Tuesday, as they struggled from the field were sloppy with the ball. The Magic shot 38.1 percent from the field and turned the ball over 18 times. Tobias Harris led the way with 25 points, Nikola Vucevic grabbed 23 rebounds and rookie Aaron Gordon scored 11 points off the bench. The Magic held their own for much of the game but were outmaned by Anthony Davis in the paint and simply didn’t have enough offensive firepower to keep up. The Orlando Magic are a young team that’s going to need some time to become more competitive in this league. However, a combination of Gordon and Elfrid Payton has the potential to be very effective this season. Tobias Harris is questionable for this game with a knee injury.

*Away* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-W

The Washington Wizards are coming off a Wednesday loss to the Miami Heat, a game in which they were outscored by 10 points in the second half. The Wizards have to be somewhat disappointed with the results, as they shot a solid 48 percent from the field and turned the ball over only 14 times. Drew Gooden and Marcin Gortat each scored 18 points while John Wall had 16 points and 11 assists. Paul Pierce was 6-10 from the field in his Washington debut and racked up five assists. Nene Hilario and DeJuan Blair, who missed the game due to suspension, are expected to participate in this game. The Washington Wizards played well enough to win the game in Miami, but now have to be pleased to get majority of their team back heading into this matchup.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+4.00) 
Away - (-4.00)
*Pick - Washington Wizards (-4.00)*
Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 9/10
______________________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/30/2014

*Minnesota Timberwolves vs Detroit Pistons*

*Home* - Minnesota Timberwolves 
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-W

The Timberwolves opened their season on the road for the first time since 2000-01 with a 105-101 loss Wednesday at Memphis. Thaddeus Young, who was acquired from Philadelphia in the three-team deal that sent Kevin Love to Cleveland, scored 26 on 10-of-18 shooting in his Minnesota debut. Despite being without Love, who averaged 12.5 rebounds in his final season with the club, the Timberwolves held a 47-33 rebounding advantage against a Grizzlies squad that finished fifth last season with an average rebounding margin of plus-3.2.

*Away* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-L

The Detroit Pistons lost to the Denver Nuggets during their season opener on Wednesday, 89-79. Josh Smith led the way with 25 points and Spencer Dinwiddie scored 15 points off the bench. While Andre Drummond shot 50 percent from the field and grabbed nine rebounds, he wasn’t nearly as aggressive and dominant as he was in the FIBA tournament. Detroit clearly missed Greg Monroe on the offensive end and the glass, but the big man is expected to miss this game as well to finish up his suspension. The Detroit Pistons need to discover more offensive weapons, as shooting 36.9 percent from the field simply isn’t going to cut it against anybody in this league. Expect guys such as Caron Butler and D.J. Augustin to be more aggressive off the bench in this matchup.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+4.00) 
Away - (-4.00)
*Pick - Minnesota Timberwolves (-4.00)*
Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 10/10
______________________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/30/2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs New York Knicks*

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

All eyes will be on the new-look Cleveland Cavaliers tonight as they look to kick off their season with a win at home. After going just 33-49 last season, the Cavaliers took Andrew Wiggins with the first overall pick and looked to be fully set to rebuild around Kyrie Irving. Scrap that idea. LeBron James decided to return home which meant that the Cavs were able to draw in Kevin Love and the new Big Three of the NBA was formed. Most people have the Cavs winning it all this season, including the bookies, but it remains to be seen how well the new team can gel together in just one season. This team has looked fantastic in the preseason games but the real test begins tonight.

*Away* - New York Knicks
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

York Knicks kept busy in the offseason themselves and hired Derek Fisher as the new head coach to employ Phil Jackson's famous triangle offense. It's a system that many have struggled to learn in the past and it looks like the Knicks haven't quite gotten it down pat yet. Last night, Carmelo Anthony scored just 14 points as the Knicks got absolutely destroyed by the Bulls 104-80. The late scratching of Jose Calderon didn't help the cause but to be fair, he wouldn't have had that much impact because the Bulls simply played at a much higher level across the board.They are working their way through a new system on offense, the Cavs will be working out how to play with a new roster so don't be surprised if this game is full of turnovers and sloppy mistakes. It's tough to lay so many points on a team that has yet to play a game, but all I know for sure is that the Knicks struggled mightily last night and I'm not expecting their problems to improve overnight.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-11.50) 
Away - (+11.50)
*Pick - New York Knicks (+11.50)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 8/10
______________________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/30/2014

*Dallas Mavericks vs Utah Jazz*

*Home* - Dallas Mavericks 
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

Dallas Mavericks are coming off a loss of their own, but there's no real shame in falling one point shy of knocking off the defending champs on the road. Monta Ellis poured in 26 points while Dirk Nowitzki added 18 points as the Mavericks fell to the Spurs by 101-100 on opening night. Chandler Parsons who signed with the Mavs in the offseason struggled his way to just five points on two of 10 shooting, but had a wide open three just bounce off the rim with 0.4 seconds remaining. Parsons will still be thinking about the missed shot, but I wouldn't put too much blame on him because both Nowitzki and Ellis passed up the ball in that possession.

*Away* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-W

The Utah Jazz are expected by most people to finish right at the bottom of the Western Conference like last season, but there are plenty of positives to draw from their 104-93 loss against the Rockets last night. Sure, a loss is still a loss, but Alec Burks led the way with 18 points, Derrick Favors added 16 and Trey Burke had 15 points as the Jazz hang tough in a game they would've lost by 20 last season. There's still plenty of work to do on defense because the Rockets were allowed to shoot 14 of 27 from the three-point line, but the Rockets led by as many as 13 points in the third before the young Jazz stormed back to within three points to start the fourth.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-11.00) 
Away - (+11.00)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-11.00)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 10/10
______________________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/30/2014

*LA Clippers vs Oklahoma City Thunder*

*Home* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Los Angeles Clippers will be eager to write off the ugliness of last season after they were eliminated in the first round of the playoffs following the Donald Sterling dramas. In the summer, LA signed Spencer Hawes and Jordan Farmar who will both play significant roles on this team, but probably their biggest move was taking in the excitable Steve Ballmer as their new owner. Finishing last season as the league's best offense, the Clippers did little to improve their defense. However, you just feel that the key players just need to stay healthy and we will see the LA right near the top of the Western Conference.

*Away* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-W-W

The Oklahoma City Thunder hope Kevin Durant can get over his injury quick because even with Russell Westbrook pouring in 38 points last night, they still lost to the Trailblazers by 106-89. Lance Thomas added 14 points off the bench and Serge Ibaka had 10, but the Thunder completely fizzled out in the fourth quarter where the Blazers outscored them by 31-12. Durant did say after he had surgery that he won't rush his rehab at all, but after what I saw last night, his patience will surely be tested for a while.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-11.50) 
Away - (+11.50)
*Pick - Oklahoma City Thunder (+11.50)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 31, 2014)

*NBA PRESEASON*
10/31/2014

*Indiana Pacers vs Memphis Grizzlies*

*Home* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-W

The injury depleted Indiana Pacers managed a 103-91 opening home victory over the Philadelphia 76ers on Wednesday night. Center Roy Hibbert led the way with a monster stat line of 22 points, eight rebounds, and seven blocks. The win marked the 4th consecutive season opening win for the Pacers. Indiana will likely be without All-Star Forward Paul George for the entire season. we all knew that the Indiana Pacers would struggle early on without the services of Paul George, but it wasn't till right before the season that we learned that they would also be without David West and George Hill. Fortunately, the Pacers' first test came against the lowly 76ers and they were able to take care of that, no problem. Roy Hibbert led the way on both ends, scoring 22 points on just eight shot attempts with eight rebounds and seven blocks while Donal Sloan and Rodney Stuckey added 16 points each. CJ Miles slipped into the starting lineup and added 15 points of his own but was an inefficient six of 17 from the field, but he will get plenty of chances to improve with George expected to be out for the entire season.

*Away* - Memphis Grizzlies
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

Marc Gasol said that he would make sure to be more aggressive on the team's offense and I guess he isn't a liar because he lit up the Timberwolves for a career-high 32 points on Wednesday night. Zach Randolph added 25 points and Mike Conley had 16 as the Grizzlies beat the Wolves by 105-101 for the franchise's first victory in a season opener since 2000. All the early signs for the Grizzlies are looking real good, but perhaps it's not time to get too excited because it's just one game and it was only the Wolves who just shipped off their leading scorer in Kevin Love.Memphis opened up their season at home with a 105-101 win over the Minnesota Timberwolves. It was the Grizzlies 15th straight home victory. Center Marc Gasol had 32 points to lead the Grizzlies to their first season opening win since the franchise left Vancouver.  Memphis used their strength inside to outscore the young Timberwolves 58-34 in the paint. The inside duo of Gasol and Forward Zach Randolph combined to shoot 24 for 33 on the evening. However, the Grizzlies will have to be better on the glass, as they were out rebounded 47-33 against an athletic Timberwolves frontline.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+7.00) 
Away - (-7.00)
*Pick - Memphis Grizzlies (-7.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 8/10
________________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/31/2014

*Chicago Bulls vs Cleveland Cavaliers*

*Home* - Chicago Bulls
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-W

The Chicago Bulls made short work of the Knicks in their opening contest at home on Wednesday, cruising to a 104-80 win while holding New York to a paltry 36.5% shooting.   Derrick Rose played just 21 minutes scoring 13 points with five assists and two steals while getting to the foul line in signature fashion and converting 7-8 from the charity stripe.  Pau Gasol scored 21 points and added 11 rebounds in his debut while Joakim Noah was quiet by his usual standards with three points, six boards, and three blocks in 20 minutes of work.   The Bulls had a chance to test out their bench in the rout with 12 total players seeing action in the game;  Taj Gibson produced as we’ve come to expect as a league-leading sixth man with 22 points on 10-12 shooting and eight rebounds and Aaron Brooks and Doug McDermott showcased the scoring potential Bulls’ teams in past years have been lacking from reserves with 13 and 12 points respectively. 

*Away* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

The Cleveland Cavaliers lost their opening tilt against the Knicks as 13 point favorites last night, failing to live up to lofty expectations on their home court despite building a 25-18 lead after the first quarter.  LeBron James committed eight of the team’s 19 turnovers on the night while shooting just 33% overall and 1-5 from three point range.  Kevin Love posted 19 points and 14 rebounds and Kyrie Irving scored 22 points while dishing seven assists, but the Cavs got virtually nothing in the way of bench production with Tristan Thompson and Matthew Dellavedova each scoring six points as the only non-starters playing more than ten minutes.  A trip to Chicago to face the Bulls’ typically suffocating defense doesn’t seem like the remedy for a team that may need time to develop chemistry before showcasing a finished product on the court.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-5.00) 
Away - (+5.00)
*Pick - Chicago Bulls (-5.00)*
Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10/10
________________________________________________________
*NBA PRESEASON*
10/31/2014

*Milwaukee Bucks vs Philadelphia 76ers*

*Home* - Milwaukee Bucks
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-W

the goat horns for their first loss on the season go to Jabari Parker. Parker managed only 33% of his field goal shots, missed both his free throws, and ended the night with only eight points despite playing 38 minutes. The Bucks are a team that's thin on offense and will need bigger nights from players like Parker and Jared Dudly, who made only three points and one field goal on the night. Speaking of not competing for 48 minutes, the Milwaukee Bucks hit the ground running and stormed out of the gates to a lead of 74-50 only to be chased down and beaten by 108-106 in overtime against the Hornets. Brandon Knight flirted with a triple double, scoring 22 points, eight rebounds and 13 assists while OJ Mayo and Khris Middleton added 17 points each, but all eyes were on Jabari Parker who scored just eight points in 37 minutes of court time. Being the first game of the season, you have to say that the Bucks didn't look too bad at all, except for the fact that they blew a 24-point lead.

*Away* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers will be looking to bounce back from a 103-91 loss at Indiana last night in which they actually led by three points going into halftime. The real 76ers showed up in the second half and were outscored by 55-40 against a Pacers team missing four starters from last season. Tony Wroten filled in for the injured Michael-Carter Williams and led the way with 22 points, eight rebounds and seven assists, while Alexey Shved added 18 points off the bench, but the new starting lineup of the 76ers just couldn't compete for the entire 48 minutes.You can blame Philly's loss in their first game on several players, but not Tony Wroten. The 76ers small forward played 35 minutes and racked up 22 points including nine field goals, seven assists, and eight total rebounds. Nerlens Noel had a strong defensive game with three blocks and six defensive rebounds, but amassed only six points on the night.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-9.50) 
Away - (+9.50)
*Pick - Milwaukee Bucks (-9.50)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Oct 31, 2014)

*NBA*
10/31/2014

*Phoenix Suns vs San Antonio Spurs *

*Home* - Phoenix Suns 
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

The Phoenix Suns won their season opener with a Wednesday victory over the Los Angeles Lakers and displayed an offensive explosion. The Suns shot 54.9 percent from the field and 50 percent from downtown, as all five of their starters scored in the double figures. Oddly enough, newly acquired Isaiah Thomas lead the Suns with 23 points off the bench and dropped three assists. As for the starters, Marcus Morris scored 21 points, while Eric Bledsoe had 16 points and nine assists. While it was against a defensively challenged Lakers team, the Suns performance was a great sign for a team that’s looking to breakthrough the West this season. The Phoneix Suns have firepower at pretty much every position and now have an All-Star caliber point guard coming off the bench. Of course, this game will be a measuring stick for the Suns. Phoenix is coming off of a big 20-point blowout win over the Lakers while the Spurs are coming off of a sneaky 1-point win over the Mavericks. The Spurs are going to be in pace mode for basically the entire year, so it would not be surprising if they let games like these slip away.

*Away* - San Antonio Spurs
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-W

The San Antonio Spurs survived a close game against the Dallas Mavericks on Tuesday and look to start the year with a 2-0 record for the fourth straight season. The Spurs looked like they didn’t miss a beat, as they shot 52.9 percent from the field and 50 percent from downtown, while racking up 23 assists on 37 made baskets. Tony Parker led the way with 23 points and Manu Ginobili scored a healthy 20 points off the bench. The Spurs 20 turnovers allowed the Mavs to hang around but clutch shots late the game won the game in typical San Antonio fashion. The Spurs should be even better in this matchup as Kawhi Leonardis probable after missing the opener with an eye injury. It’s no secret the San Antonio Spurs are one of the favorites to win it all once again, and they’ve won 24 of their last 28 regular season games SU. The Suns might also have to pace themselves as they have to travel to Utah for a game against the Jazz on Saturday. The Suns will also need to figure out their rotation with essentially three starting point guards plus backup Tyler Ennis on their roster with three solid shooting guards as well. The Suns are surprisingly deep at almost every position, which will suit them well going forward. The Spurs are obviously deep at every position barring any injuries, which is not an assumption with all of their older, veteran players.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+1.50) 
Away - (-1.50)
*Pick - San Antonio Spurs (-1.50)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 9/10
_________________________________________________________
*NBA*
10/31/2014

*Sacramento Kings vs Portland Trail Blazers*

*Home* - Sacramento Kings
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-W

The Sacramento Kings looked pretty bad in their season opener against the Warriors, committing 27 turnovers and shooting just 30.8 percent from the field and three of 18 from the three-point line. DeMarcus Cousins missed his first five shots and finished with 20 points and 11 rebounds but was constantly battling foul trouble. Rudy Gay and Darren Collison added 14 and 13 points respectively, but other than that, no one else even finished in double figures as the Kings lost by 95-77.

*Away* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

We all knew LaMarcus Aldridge had a great jumpshot for a big man, but he seems to have extended his range in the offseason, kicking off the night against the Thunder with a three pointer on his way to a team-high 27 points. Wesley Matthews added 22 points while Damian Lillard had a quiet night of just 10 as the Blazers took down the shorthanded Thunder by 106-89. A big victory at home is a nice way to start the season but the Blazers were certainly nervous for most of the game when Russell Westbrook was running loose. Thankfully, they put it all together in the fourth quarter where they outscored the Thunder by 31-12 to run away with the win.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+6.50) 
Away - (-6.50)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (-6.50)*
Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 2, 2014)

*NBA* 
11/3/2014

*LA Clippers vs Sacramento Kings*

*Home* - LA Clippers 
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Los Angeles Clippers are one of the top teams in the NBA this season, and if all goes according to plan for the Clippers, L.A. is planning on challenging the Spurs for the West.  The Clippers had the day off on Saturday, after taking care of business against the lowly Lakers, beating Los Angeles 118-111.  The Clippers offense was on point Saturday night, as the Clippers had five different players reach double digit points against the Lakers, with Griffin leading the way with 39.  DeAndre Jordan and Chris Paul also finished the night with double/doubles against the Lakers.

*Away* - Sacramento Kings
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-W

The Sacramento Kings are sitting at 1-1 this season, and while I do feel the Kings could be an improved team this year, the Kings aren’t exactly in a favorable position, sharing the same division as the Suns, the Clippers and the Warriors.  Sacramento did earn a solid win in their last outing, defeating the Phoenix Suns 103-94 on Friday night.  The Kings were even up with the Suns heading into the fourth quarter, but a solid late push by Sacramento put them over the top.  Rudy Gay went off against the Suns on Friday, putting up 40, while both Cousins and Collison finished the night with 17 points.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-9.00) 
Away - (+9.00)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-9.00)*
Odds - 1.87
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________
*NBA* 
11/3/2014

*Miami Heat vs Toronto Raptors *

*Home* - Miami Heat 
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-L

The Miami Heat are currently sitting at 2-0 this season, as the Heat try and prove to everyone that they are still a solid team, even without that LeBron guy hanging around.  The Heat are coming off a solid win against the Sixers, defeating Philly 114-96 on the road on Saturday.  The Heat put on an offensive show against the Sixers, with five different players reaching double digit points on the night.  Miami was led by Bosh, who finished with 30 on the night against the Sixers, but Deng, Williams and Cole also finished with double digit points, and off the bench, Chalmers finished with 20 as well.  The Heat are playing like a team with something to prove right now, but having to play at home after a road trip to Philly the night before isn’t the easiest of home games.  

*Away* - Toronto Raptors 
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-L

The Toronto Raptors, like the Heat, are playing some solid ball right now.  The Raptors are 2-0 on the season, with wins against the Hawks and the Magic.  Toronto’s latest win was against those Magic on Saturday, where the Raptors defeated Orlando 108-95.  The Raptors went nuts against the Magic, having six different players reach double digit points on the night, with Valanciunas leading the charge with 10 points and 11 boards.  The Raptors are attacking the boards this season, and that will be needed on Sunday against Miami if the Raptors want to get the upset. The Miami Heat are 5-1 against the spread in their last six games against the Raptors, and the under is 4-1 in the last five meetings between these two teams in Miami. 

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Miami Heat (-3.00)*
Odds - 2.03
_______________________________________
*NBA* 
11/3/2014

*New York Knicks vs Charlotte Hornets*

*Home* - New York Knicks 
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-W

The New York Knicks are sitting at 1-1 this season, following a win over the Cavs on Thursday.  The Knicks shocked the NBA world on Thursday, upsetting the Cavs in Cleveland’s season opener, which just happened to be the first game back in Cleveland for LeBron.  The Knicks are far from a great team this season, but with Jackson at the helm, the Knicks will have games like this one.  The season is early,but the Knicks are currently fourth in the league in assists per game, which means this team is moving the ball around well, an important part of the Phil Jackson offense

*Away* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-W

The Charlotte Hornets are 1-1 this season, and coming off a loss on Saturday to the Grizzlies.  The Hornets fell to Memphis, 71-69 in a tough defensive battle.  Charlotte is playing well defensively, and on the boards this season, currently ranking second in the league in poitns allowed and fourth in the NBA in rebounds per game.  Obviously, stats don’t mean much right now as the season is so young, but still this is a good sign for the future.  Charlotte does have a tough draw here.  After a physical game, going to playing a Knicks team that can put up points off of no rest can be a challenge. The over is 6-0-1 in the last seven meetings between the Knicks and the Hornets, and the Hornets are 4-1 against the spread in their last five games in New York.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - New York Knicks (-4.50)*
Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 8/10
_______________________________________
*NBA *
11/3/2014

*Portland Trail Blazzers vs Golden State Warriors*

*Home* - Portland Trail Blazzers 
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-L

The Portland Trail Blazers are 1-1 on the season and hope to bounce back from a somewhat embarrassing loss to the Sacramento Kings. The Trail Blazers offense isn’t clicking the way it usually is, as they’re shooting just 42.9 percent from the field and 36.4 percent from downtown. LaMarcus Aldridge leads the way with 24.5 points per game and 3.5 rebounds, while Wesley Matthews is averaging 19 points and 4.5 rebounds. The one player who has been a little shaky out the gate has been star point guard Damian Lillard, who is just 7-23 from the field in the first two games. Of course, the Trail Blazers are a team that relies heavily on the three ball and efficient offense and they haven’t gotten it done it the first two games. Defensively, the Trail Blazers are allowing teams to shoot 41.4 percent from the field.

*Away* - Golden State Warriors 
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-W

The Golden State Warriors improve to 2-0 on the season. The Warriors have done a great job of sharing the basketball the first couple of games and getting a better shot for their playmakers. Stephen Curry has been lights out with a combined 55 points and 15 assists, while Klay Thompson is 18-32 from the field so far this season. While Harrison Barnes didn’t get off to the best of starts in the Warriors season opener, he is coming off a 15-point performance Saturday and has picked up 10 rebounds overall. The most impressive thing for the Golden State Warriors is that they’ve held their two opponents to a combined 7-32 from downtown. 

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.50) 
Away - (+2.50)
*Pick - Golden State Warriors (+2.50)*
Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 3, 2014)

*NBA* 
11/3/2014

*Memphis Grizzlies vs New Orleans Pelicans*

*Home* - Memphis Grizzlies
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-L

The Memphis Grizzlies perfect on the season so far, having a record of 3-0 on the season with wins over the Timberwolves, Pacers and Hornets.  In their last outing, the Grizzlies defeated the Hornets 71-69.  As the score would suggest, this was a very defensive game, but as we’ve seen in the past few seasons, that is to be expected with this Memphis team.  Marc Gasol led the Grizzlies offensively against the Hornets, scoring 22 on the night, while the only other Grizzly with double digit points on the night was Randolph, who finished with 12 against the Hornets. The Memphis Grizzlies identify as a defensive oriented team and they'll need to exhibit that down low. Marc Gasol and Zach Randolph will have to show their defense prowess in the block while providing an appropriate amount of offense. Experienced veteran Grizzlies team can see the window closing on their chance at winning as a unit and that has Memphis playing with an even greater sense of urgency this season.

*Away* - New Orleans Pelicans
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

The New Orleans Pelicans enter play this Monday night with a 1-1 record and a tough loss against the Dallas Mavericks in their immediate past. The Pelicans are 4th in the Southwest but they plan to make a push for the playoffs this year as their young team is finally together and healthy. They'll be facing off against the 3-0 Memphis Grizzlies at the FedEx Forum where the Grizzlies have been incredibly tough in recent years.The Pelicans are 12th in the league right now as they average over 102 points per game. The guy doing the most of the heavy lifting has been second year pro, Anthony Davis. Davis is one of the youngest superstars in the league and he is looking like a legitimate MVP candidate. Davis is coming off of a 31 point 15 rebound game. He's taken his play to the next level and having offensive weapons like Eric Gordon, Jrue Holiday, and Tyreke Evans will only make his job easier down low.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.00) 
Away - (+4.00)
*Pick - Memphis Grizzlies (-4.00)*
Odds - 1.94
Stakes - 8/10
________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11/3/2014

*Dallas Mavericks vs Boston Celtics*

*Home* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

The Mavericks are, make no mistake, an offense oriented team. Between Monta Ellis, Dirk Nowitzki, and Chandler Parsons this team should be challenging for 105+ PPG every single night. Right now Monta Ellis is leading the team with 19 PPG and 5 APG and he should have a tough time trying to go off against Rajon Rondo from Boston.Rajon Rondo is now the focal point of Boston's most storied franchise. Rondo is averaging 9 RPG and 10 APG to be a constant triple double threat every single night. Jeff Green, the former OKC Thunder, leads the team with 17 points from the small forward position. They'll lean heavily on Jeff Green in this offense oriented match-up.They have won two straight and have been an offensive explosion right out of the gate. The Mavericks are shooting a cool 52 percent from the field and 32.8 percent from downtown, scoring 100 or more points in now six straight games. Monta Ellis leads the Mavericks with an average of 19 points per game, while Dirk Nowitzki is averaging 18.7 points per game and five rebounds. Chandler Parsons is shooting 30.8 percent from downtown and Devin Harris has been a huge spark off the bench. Defensively, the Dallas Mavericks are allowing 102.3 points per game on 45.9 percent shooting from the field. The Mavericks have split their last 10 regular season home games.

*Away* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-W

The Boston Celtics will head to the American Airlines Center in Dallas to take on the Mavericks. Right now Boston is 1-1 and coming off of a 14 point loss to one of the Western Conference's best teams, the Houston Rockets. Dallas as well is on the short list of quality squads in the West and they'll look to push to 3-1 with a win over the visiting Celtics. Dallas is coming off of a 5 point win over the New Orleans Pelicans behind a solid performance by Chandler Parsons.The Boston Celtics have held their own in their first two games by competing with two playoff caliber teams. The Celtics are shooting 46.2 percent from the field and a brutal 19.1 percent from downtown. Still, the Celtics have scored a combined 211 points in their first two games and have shown signs of life. Jeff Green leads the Celtics with an average of 17 points per game and five rebounds, while Jared Sullinger is averaging 13.5 points on 45.8 percent shooting. Rajon Rondo is averaging 10 assists per game and has turned the ball over 18 times. Defensively, the Boston Celtics are allowing 104.5 points on 45.5 percent shooting, which is an area they clearly need to improve in if they’re truly going to be better than expected. The Celtics have lost 15 of their last 16 games dating back to last season.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-10.00) 
Away - (+10.00)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-10.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10/10
________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11/3/2014

*Denver Nuggets vs Sacramento Kings*

*Home* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

The Nuggets are coming off of a loss against a depleted Thunder team that should be disappointing going forward. The Nuggets defense has looked solid over their first two games, but they definitely will need to improve offensively.The Denver Nuggets are sitting at 1-1 this season, following a loss to their rivals the OKC Thunder on Saturday, 102-91.  The Nuggets are playing some good ball, Denver just ran into a talented Denver team that was coming off a loss, and coming into this game as the underdog, and as such the Nuggets received OKC’s full attention.  The Nuggets currently have the third ranked scoring defense in the league at this point, and Denver is also sold on the boards, grabbing an average of 46 rebounds per game.  The offense has struggled so far however, with the leading scorer for the Nuggets being Arron Afflalo with an average of 14.5 per outing.  

*Away* - Sacramento Kings
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-W

The Kings beat the Clippers and Blazers in consecutive games behind strong play from Rudy Gay and Boogie Cousins. The Kings, projected to finish towards the bottom in the West, could be sneaky good with solid talent at almost every position except power forward, where they have veteran cog Jason Thompson. The Kings can really run 9 deep, with a combination of young and veteran talent, who can all put up points in droves.The Sacramento Kings are in the black right now, holding a 2-1 record currently.  Sacramento will head to Denver fresh off a solid win against the Clippers on SUnday, upending the Clippers 98-92, helping to contribute to one of the many upsets in the early NBA season.  Sacramento’s Center, Cousins went off against the Clippers, registering 34 points and 17 total boards on the day.  Rudy Gay had a big impact as well, putting up 25 points against the Clippers. The Kings should be improved this season if they can stay healthy, but in their tough division, it will take a strong record to compete.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-6.50) 
Away - (+6.50)
*Pick - Sacramento Kings (+6.50)*
Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 3, 2014)

*NBA* 
11/3/2014

*LA Clippers vs Utah Jazz*

*Home* - LA Clippers 
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Clippers are scheduled to play against the Jazz. Both of these teams are looking to make a statement in the Western Conference. But the Clippers may have what it takes to make a Finals run, so a win here will help them get their season started right. The Los Angeles Clippers lost to the Sacramento Kings on Sunday and are clearly having issues out of the gate. The Clippers could easily be 0-3 on the season if it weren’t for big late-game shots in their first two contests. The Clippers are one of the biggest teams in the league with DeAndre Jordan and Blake Griffin but are somehow averaging just 34.5 rebounds per game, which is last in the NBA. The Clippers have also taken plays off defensively, allowing teams to shoot 47.6 percent from the field and average more than 100 points. The good news for the Clippers is that scoring still isn’t an issue, as Chris Paul has 28 points and 21 assists in his last two games and even Spencer Hawes is coming off a 17-point performance. Still, the Los Angeles Clippers need to get their act together quickly before sloppy play becomes a trend.

*Away* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

Utah has been in a rebuilding process, but the franchise has made some improvements. This was on full display as they beat the Suns by a score of 118 to 91. This moved the Jazz up to a 1-2 record, but they need to continue to win to keep pace in the West. Players like Derrick Favors and Trey Burke will need to emerge as leaders on the squad as well.The Utah Jazz are coming off their first win of the season Saturday over the Phoenix Suns and hope to get their first road win of the year here. If the Jazz hope to keep things going, their defense has to improve greatly. Through three games, the Utah Jazz are allowing 105 points per game on 49.4 percent shooting from the field. The Jazz have lost 19 of their last 20 games when allowing 100 or more points. Offensively, Derrick Favors leads the way with 21.7 points per game and nine rebounds, while Gordon Hayward is scoring 16 points and handing out 5.3 assists. Scoring really hasn’t been an issue for the Jazz who are shooting 46 percent from the field and 30.4 percent from downtown. The Jazz just need to figure things out on the defensive end if they’re ever going to start turning the corner.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-9.00) 
Away - (+9.00)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-9.00)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 4, 2014)

*NBA*
11/4/2014

*New York Knicks vs Washington Wizards*

*Home* - New York Knicks
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-W

Center Amar'e Stoudemire said during the preseason that he was feeling great after enduring three straight injury-plagued seasons and he looked pretty healthy Sunday. The 12-year veteran posted 17 points and 10 rebounds in only 23 minutes in the win over Charlotte. Stoudemire's production has bolstered a second unit that has been a big boost for New York; the Knicks' bench averages 38.5 points, fourth in the NBA, while hitting a league-high five 3-pointers per game. As Carmelo Anthony goes, so often go the New York Knicks, a pattern playing out in a big way early in the season. Anthony and the Knicks look to ride his recent surge and win their third straight game when they host the Washington Wizards on Tuesday. After scoring 14 points on 5-of-13 shooting in a dismal 104-80 loss to Chicago in the season opener, Anthony has averaged 26.5 points on 53.8 percent shooting in back-to-back victories over Cleveland and Charlotte.

*Away* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-W

The nine-time All Star became the 40th member of the 20,000-point club and scored the final three points of a 96-93 victory over the Hornets on Sunday. He is one of eight active members of the club, including Wizards swingman Paul Pierce, who had a very different experience his last time out, getting ejected in Washington's home opener, a 108-97 win over Milwaukee on Saturday. Nene led a balanced attach with 22 points for the Wizards, who swept three games from the Knicks last season, including a pair of one-point wins in Madison Square Garden.Pierce's ejection turned out to be a silver lining for Washington, as it provided an opportunity for Otto Porter Jr., the former No. 3 overall pick who did little as a rookie last season. With Pierce in the locker room, Porter scored 19 of his career-high 21 points in the second half while playing all 24 minutes, a far cry for a player who has worked hard to erase the sting of his rookie campaign. "I've just been getting in the gym and going after my coaches to prepare for games like this and to always stay ready," Porter told the Washington Post.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-1.50) 
Away - (+1.50)
*Pick - New York Knicks (-1.50)*
Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 9/10
____________________________________________
*NBA* 
11/4/2014

*Portland Trail Blazers vs Cleveland Cavaliers* 

*Home* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-L

Portland All-Star Damian Lillard is off to a rough start and bottomed out with a 4-of-18 performance in the 95-90 loss to the Warriors on Sunday. “When you don’t make shots, it looks like the offense is out of sync,” coach Terry Stotts told reporters. “The shots are going to fall; that I’m not that concerned about.” Lillard, who averaged 20.7 points last season, is putting up 13.7 points while shooting 26.8 percent from the field in the first three games.

*Away* - Cleveland Cavaliers 
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

The Cleveland Cavaliers looked far more comfortable on the road in gaining their first win and have three games left on the trip to further solidify their level of trust in each other. LeBron James and company will look for a second straight win when they visit the Portland Trail Blazers on Tuesday. The Trail Blazers won their opener but have since dropped two straight while being held under 95 points in each setback.James insisted that it wasn’t nerves that made him go 5-of-15 and turn the ball over eight times in the opener in front of fans that had been anticipating his return for months. Whatever the problem was, the four-time MVP cleaned things up at Chicago with 36 points, including eight in overtime, while role players like Tristan Thompson stepped up to support the trio of James, Kevin Love and Kyrie Irving. “My role is to get those rebounds,” Thompson, who pulled down 12 offensive boards, told reporters. “I have a knack for finding the ball. … My motto is ‘see ball, get ball.’”

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+2.50) 
Away - (-2.50)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (+2.50)*
Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 10/10
____________________________________________
*NBA*
11/4/2014

*LA Lakers vs Phoenix Suns* 

*Home* - LA Lakers 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-W

The Los Angeles Lakers have been far from exciting, losing 127-104 on Saturday to fall to 0-4 on the season despite 28 points from Kobe Bryant. Jordan Hill added 23 points and Wesley Johnson added 15, but the Lakers just couldn't defend the Warriors' backcourt of Stephen Curry and Klay Thompson who torched them for a combined 72 points. In fact, the Lakers have yet to hold a team under 118 points which spells nothing but trouble for a team so bereft of scoring talent outside of Kobe. Los Angeles will be anchored by Kobe Bryant, who is still playing at a high level this year. But the Lakers have made some important additions to their overall line up. They have brought on board Carlos Boozer to help establish an inside presence. Jeremy Lin will also be a facilitator for the team, helping them distribute the ball effectively.

*Away* - Phoenix Suns 
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-L

The Phoenix Suns were unable to build on their two-game win streak on Saturday when they got absolutely destroyed by 118-91. Despite having six players finish in double digits, the Suns simply ran out of the gas against the Jazz in the second half and got outscored by 59-36, which suggests that their dramatic comeback win over the Spurs the previous night must have taken too much out of them. Eric Bledsoe, Goran Dragic and Isaiah Thomas all finished with 10 points as one of the most exciting offenses shot just 41.4 percent from the floor as a team. Phoenix has found themselves with a 2-1 record. They can add to this if they manage to take down the Lakers on the road. The Suns will have some fierce competition in the Pacific Division, so they need to make a statement here. 

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+6.50) 
Away - (-6.50)
*Pick - Phoenix Suns (-6.50)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 5, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-5-2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Orlando Magic* 

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

Center Joel Embiid (foot), the third overall pick in last summer’s draft, is out until at least January and 2013-14 Rookie of the Year Michael Carter-Williams missed the first four games after shoulder surgery. Carter-Williams could return to the lineup as soon as next week while Wroten is averaging 19.3 points, 6.8 assists and three steals. Forward Brandon Davies (10.8), in his second NBA season, is the only other player averaging in double figures in scoring and is shooting 53.1 percent from the field.

*Away* - Orlando Magic 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-W

Rookie point guard Elfrid Payton has shown improvement the last two games, averaging 12.5 points, eight assists and only 1.5 turnovers while playing more than 30 minutes in each outing. Payton’s progress should help shooters such as Fournier and Tobias Harris, who scored 21 points Tuesday at Chicago. Vucevic must get more help inside with power forward Kyle O’Quinn (ankle) questionable and rookie forward Aaron Gordon, averaging 5.3 points, could be ready for a breakout game.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+3.00) 
Away - (-3.00)
*Pick - Orlando Magic (-3.00)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 9/10
______________________________________
*NBA* 
11-5-2014

*Brooklyn Nets vs Minnesota Timberwolves*

*Home* - Brooklyn Nets
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-L

The Brooklyn Nets look like a different team with Brook Lopez in the starting lineup, and they’ll need his big body Wednesday when they host the Minnesota Timberwolves. Lopez made his season debut Monday against the severely shorthanded Oklahoma City Thunder after missing the first two games with a sprained right foot, the same one he broke last December. He finished with 18 points and six rebounds in the 116-85 victory. A key reason for Brooklyn’s success the last two games has been limiting its turnovers. The Nets had 21 turnovers in their season-opening blowout loss to the Celtics, but trimmed that number to eight in the wins against the Pistons and Thunder. Brooklyn will have its hands full against Minnesota point guard Ricky Rubio and Young, who averaged the second and third-most steals in the league last season.

*Away* - Minnesota Timberwolves
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-W

The Timberwolves don’t have Kevin Love manning the key any longer but Nikola Pekovic is still a tough cover for any opposing center. He outplayed Andre Drummond of the Pistons and Joakim Noah of the Bulls in each of the last two games, and the three days off between games should benefit the ankle bursitis that’s bothered him since January. Minnesota is also expected to have power forward Thaddeus Young available after he passed his concussions tests and returned to practice after a scary collision with Chicago guard Jimmy Butler on Saturday. Kevin Martin is hoping to find a home after bouncing around the league the last four seasons. He sat out the season-opening loss to the Grizzlies with an ankle injury, had a sub-par performance against the Pistons the following night, but then exploded for 33 points on 9-for-14 shooting against the Bulls. After which, he was fined $15,000 by the league for an inappropriate gesture following a 3-pointer.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-5.00) 
Away - (+5.00)
*Pick - Minnesota Timberwolves (+5.00)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 8/10
______________________________________
*NBA*
11-5-2014

*San Antonio Spurs vs Atlanta Hawks*

*Home* - San Antonio Spurs
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

The San Antonio Spurs aim for a 17th consecutive home win over the Atlanta Hawks when the teams clash Wednesday. The Spurs have won seven straight and 15 of 16 overall in the series and haven't lost to the Hawks in San Antonio since Feb. 15, 1997. It's a homecoming for Hawks coach Mike Budenholzer, who was an assistant with the Spurs for 19 years before taking over in Atlanta last season. Despite returning 14 players — and all five starters — from last year's championship team, San Antonio has been less than impressive in its first two contests. Part of the problem has been a slow start at the offensive end from sharpshooter Danny Green and defensive whiz Kawhi Leonard, who was 0-for-5 from the field in his season debut against Phoenix. The veteran core of Tony Parker (21 points), Tim Duncan (15 points, 11 rebounds) and Manu Ginobili (11 points) has been solid, though, so the Spurs should be fine when their role players come around.

*Away* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-L

The Hawks are aiming for their first road win of the season but are coming off a wire-to-wire 102-92 victory over Indiana. Conversely, the Spurs are 1-0 at home after a 101-100 win over Dallas on opening night but are looking to rebound from a 94-89 defeat at Phoenix last time out. Despite San Antonio's sluggish start, Atlanta views the early matchup as a valuable measuring stick. "They're the defending champs," Hawks center Al Horford told reporters. "We obviously still have a lot of things we need to work on, but it's a good test for us to see where we're at as a team. Atlanta has been efficient at the offensive end, topping 100 points, 25 assists and 50 percent shooting in each of its first two games. All five starters and one reserve are averaging double-digit scoring with point guard Jeff Teague (22.5 points, seven assists) leading the way. The Hawks haven't defended the perimeter especially well, but they've been outstanding inside the arc, holding opponents to a league-low 42.5 percent on two-point attempts.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-8.00) 
Away - (+8.00)
*Pick - San Antonio Spurs (-8.00)*
Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 10/10
______________________________________
*NBA*
11-5-2014

*Sacramento Kings vs Denver Nuggets*

*Home* - Sacramento Kings
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-L

Sacramento is benefiting from solid production from its role players, whether it’s Carl Landry with his offensive punch off the bench, or Reggie Evans with his tenacious rebounding. Ray McCallum got the nod over McLemore and Stauskas down the stretch against the Nuggets and the second-year guard responded with two clutch baskets, the second giving Sacramento the lead for good with 3:17 remaining. Some outsiders are calling for McCallum to replace McLemore in the starting lineup.

*Away* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

Ty Lawson was questionable to play Monday because of an ankle injury and the veteran point guard shot 1-for-8 but did find a way to distribute 12 assists and get to the free throw line eight times to scrape together nine points. Lawson needs to be better on both ends of the floor in the rematch, however. Darren Collison, his counterpart on Sacramento, scored a team-high 21 points with six assists and one turnover, and even backup Ramon Sessions scored 13 points in 21 minutes.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Sacramento Kings (-3.00)*
Odds - 1.84
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 7, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-7-2014

Charlotte Hornets vs Atlanta Hawks

*Home* - Charlotte Hornets 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

The Charlotte Hornets aim to snap their second long losing streak in three nights when they host the Atlanta Hawks on Friday. The Hornets, who ended a 16-game skid against Miami with a 96-89 win Wednesday, look to snap a streak of six straight home losses to the Hawks. Atlanta, which dug out of a 17-point hole Wednesday at San Antonio before falling 94-92, has dropped its first two road games by a combined nine points. Al Jefferson (20.4 points, seven rebounds) and Kemba Walker (15.2 points, four assists) form a strong inside-outside duo. The Hornets haven't gotten newcomer Lance Stephenson into a rhythm at the offensive end yet — he's shooting just 26.7 percent and averaging 6.6 points — but he's averaging 10 rebounds and 5.6 assists and adds some versatility that allows Walker to work off the ball more. Michael Kidd-Gilchrist (11.3 points, 7.7 rebounds) has missed the past two games with bruised ribs and Is questionable, but second-year center Cody Zeller (nine points, 4.8 rebounds) is giving the Hornets solid minutes off the bench.

*Away* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-W-L

Atlanta has been unselfish at the offensive end, leading the league with 26 assists per game and boasting six players who average double-digit scoring. Point guard Jeff Teague (16.7 points, seven assists) leads the team in scoring, but the Hawks have a tough tandem in the post with Al Horford (14 points, eight rebounds) and Paul Millsap (14.3 points, 6.7 rebounds). The Hawks have to do a better job of taking advantage of opponents' miscues — they forced San Antonio into 21 turnovers but converted them into only 14 points.Atlanta has scored 30 or more points in the fourth quarter of each game this season and is shooting 56.9 percent in the final stanza, but a slow start doomed the Hawks against the Spurs. "They talk about the fourth quarter and how it's a different level of play, and it is, but you've got to come out ready every night," Hawks guard Kyle Korver told reporters. "We put ourselves in a big hole and didn't quite have enough." The Hawks won three of four meetings last season and haven't lost in Charlotte since April 13, 2011.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-1.50) 
Away - (+1.50)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (+1.50)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 8/10
_______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-7-2014

*Orlando Magic vs Minnesota Timberworlves*

*Home* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-W

The Orlando Magic look to build upon an emotional first win of the season when they return home to take on Minnesota on Friday. Tobias Harris' jumper at the buzzer lifted the Magic to a 91-89 victory at Philadelphia on Wednesday, snapping an eight-game losing streak dating to last season and a 12-game slide on the road. Harris continues to emerge as the primary contributor for a young Orlando team that had lost its first four this season by an average of 11.3 points. Orlando acquired veteran forward Channing Frye and shooting guard Evan Fournier to provide a perimeter presence after they combined for 249 3-pointers last season with Phoenix and Denver, respectively. The pair is a combined 16-for-42 from beyond the arc thus far, but there is little help from the rest of the squad - which has gone 10-for-38 - and the Magic rank 27th in the NBA with 5.2 3-pointers per game. They have not performed very well from the foul line as well, ranking 28th with a free-throw percentage of 67.4 and 29th with 12.8 made foul shots per game.

*Away* - Minnesota Timberworlves
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-L

In two games since signing a four-year contract extension on Halloween, Rubio has posted averages of 10 points, 14.5 assists, six rebounds and two steals. The 24-year-old continues to show signs of progress with an average of 11 assists - second in the league - and a shooting percentage of 41.9, a less-than-stellar figure that looks fantastic next to the 36.8 percent mark he had through his first three NBA seasons. Rubio had double-doubles in both games against Orlando last season, averaging 15.5 points and 10.5 assists.The Timberwolves opened up a three-game road trip Wednesday with an impressive 98-91 win at Brooklyn, riding 26 points from Kevin Martin to the club's first victory away from home. Ricky Rubio continued his solid start with 14 points, 12 assists and eight rebounds for Minnesota. Orlando has won nine of the last 11 meetings with the Timberwolves and six in a row at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+3.00) 
Away - (-3.00)
*Pick - Minnesota Timberworlves (-3.00)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 9/10
_______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-7-2014

*Boston Celtics vs Indiana Pacers*

*Home* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

Boston hit 15-of-19 shots in the opening quarter en route to a 35-23 lead Wednesday, but Smart got stripped by Kyle Lowry, who fed DeMar DeRozan for the go-ahead three-point play that snapped a tie with 33 seconds remaining. “He’s probably really hurting right now, which, if he’s not, there’s something wrong," Boston coach Brad Stevens said of his prized rookie. "This should hurt. If it doesn’t hurt, then that’s where you would have issues." Rajon Rondo recorded his 30th career triple-double with 13 points, 15 assists and 10 rebounds, and Jared Sullinger added season highs of 19 points and 16 rebounds.

*Away* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

Indiana has started a season 1-4 for the first time since opening 1-5 in the 1996-97 season. In its latest setback Wednesday at Washington, Donald Sloan fueled a comeback with a career-high 31 points but a surprising 3-point attempt by Roy Hibbert in the waning seconds clanked away and the Pacers fell 96-94. "Go for the win doesn't mean Roy go for the win, but you got to play the game," Indiana coach Frank Vogel said about the shot. "We did say in the timeout that we wanted to go for the win." Indiana still plays solid defense but ranks 27th with 18.4 turnovers per game and has very few options on offense. C.J. Miles, who has taken injured Paul George's spot in the lineup, is shooting 25.4 percent - lowest in the NBA among players with 50 shots - and Luis Scola ranks last in the NBA among starters in plus-minus per 48 minutes (-27). Hibbert and Sloan are the only starters to top 20 points in a game (once each), but Chris Copeland has offered some firepower off the bench, averaging a team-high 17.2 points and 3.4 3-pointers.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Boston Celtics (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 8/10
_______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-7-2014

*Brooklyn Nets vs New York Knicks*

*Home* - Brooklyn Nets 
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-L

Brook Lopez missed all but 17 games last season and sat out the first two of the 2014-15 campaign before stepping up with 18 points in 24 minutes in a victory over Oklahoma City on Monday. Lopez’s second game was not quite as sharp, and he was regularly beaten by Minnesota center Nikola Pekovic while struggling to 10 points on 5-of-14 shooting on Wednesday. “I didn’t take care of my responsibilities on defense down the line,” Lopez told reporters after the loss. “I’m very disappointed in myself tonight. We had an opportunity and I killed it. It’s on me.”

*Away* - New York Knicks
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

The New York Knicks are struggling, and Carmelo Anthony’s shooting woes are a big part of the problem. Anthony will try to snap out of his funk and help the Knicks avoid a three-game slide when they visit the Brooklyn Nets on Friday. The Nets got off to a hot start offensively but suffered through a letdown at home on Wednesday, going cold just at the wrong time while being outscored 9-0 in the final minutes of a 98-91 setback. Anthony was over 50 percent from the field in each of New York’s two wins but has been held under 20 points in each of the last two games. “If they’re good shots and makeable shots, which I think a lot of them were; Carmelo’s a shot maker,” Fisher told reporters. “He missed some shots that were good shots. That happens.” The bright spot in the loss to the Pistons on Wednesday came from center Jason Smith, who scored 17 points on 7-of-11 shooting in his first start.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-5.50) 
Away - (+5.50)
*Pick - New York Knicks (+5.50)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 7, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-7-2014

*Detroit Pistons vs Milwaukwee Bucks*

*Home* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-W-L

The Detroit Pistons finally have a victory in hand and they’ll try for two in a row when they host the Milwaukee Bucks on Friday night. The Pistons edged the Knicks 98-95 on Wednesday night, getting 23 points and 18 rebounds from power forward Greg Monroe, who was starting his first game after sitting out the first two due to a suspension. Detroit is still shooting a league-worst 39.3 percent from the floor while averaging a league-low 89.5 points. Kentavious Caldwell-Pope is the player who’ll likely be matched up against Antetokounmpo at the outset, and he’ll be giving up six inches in height. Caldwell-Pope seems to be gaining confidence as a scorer though, averaging 15.6 points over the last five games dating to the regular-season finale last April. The second-year player out of Georgia scored 20 against the Knicks on Wednesday, the second time in his career he has hit that mark.

*Away* - Milwaukwee Bucks
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-L

Bucks point guard Brandon Knight, who was drafted eighth overall by the Pistons in 2011 and spent his first two seasons in Detroit, is averaging 18.4 points, 7.2 rebounds and 7.2 assists through the first five games and his first career triple-double seems close at hand. O.J. Mayo gave Milwaukee a nice boost off the bench while combining for 42 points on 14-for-23 shooting the first two games, but has been held to single digits while shooting 7-for-24 the last three. Pistons small forward Josh Smith is experiencing an even worse shooting slump lately and was 2-for-17 from the floor against the Knicks. Milwaukee is looking for second-year shooting guard Giannis Antetokounmpo to take his performance to another level after not showing much improvement during his rookie season. Antetokounmpo, whose shooting percentage and scoring average dropped in each of the last four months of last season, has reached double figures in scoring in two straight games, something he last accomplished in January. The 6-11 Greek took advantage of his height to grab eight rebounds in Wednesday’s loss to the Bulls, something he should be able to repeat against Detroit’s smallish backcourt.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Milwaukwee Bucks (+4.50)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 10, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-11-2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs New Orleans Pelicans*

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-W

The Cleveland Cavaliers return home from a four game road trip which saw them go 2-2. Cleveland is tied for 3rd place in the Central Division, currently two games behind the division leading Chicago Bulls. On Friday night, the Cavaliers got a much needed 110-101 road victory over the struggling Denver Nuggets. Lebron James scored 22 points and got the ball moving with 11 assists on the night. Teammate Kyrie Irving followed James’ lead by recording a season high six assists. The improved ball movement resulted in Cleveland scoring 56 points in the paint.Cleveland now ranks 17th in scoring offense and 21st in scoring defense.This will be the first home game for the Cleveland Cavaliers since being embarrassed by the New York Knicks on opening night. The Cavaliers are averaging 99.2 points per game on 41.9 percent shooting and are allowing 101.4 points on 49 percent shooting. LeBron James and Kyrie Irving have combined for 43.4 points per game and Kevin Love is averaging 18 points and 11.2 rebounds. Anderson Varejao and Tristan Thompson are two other Cleveland players averaging double-digit points, giving the Cavs a balanced offense that can score with anybody. However, the weakness for the Cleveland Cavaliers has been their defense that’s allowing 38.1 percent shooting from deep. The Cavs have lost six of their last nine games when allowing 100-plus points.  

*Away* - New Orleans Pelicans
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-L

The New Orleans Pelicans hope to win their third straight game and continue to turn heads as one of the biggest early surprises in the league. The Pelicans are averaging 97.2 points on 42.1 percent shooting and allowing 95.2 points on 44.5 percent shooting. Anthony Davis has scored 24 or more points in four of the five games and Omer Asik is averaging 10.4 rebounds per game on the season. Tyreke Evans has made at least two threes in four straight games and Jrue Holiday has racked up 20 assists in his last two games. The Pelicans are also second in the league with an average of 47 rebounds per game, as four players are averaging over five boards per game. After beating the Spurs on Saturday, this will be another measuring stick for the young New Orleans Pelicans. The Pelicans are 3-2 on the young season, currently two games behind Memphis and Houston in the ultra-competitive Southwest Division. On Saturday, New Orleans pulled off an impressive 100-99 road victory over the San Antonio Spurs. New Orleans superstar F Anthony Davis connected on a driving layup with 6.6 seconds remaining to give the Pelicans the lead for good. Davis finished with 27 points and grabbed 11 rebounds on the evening.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-5.00) 
Away - (+5.00)
*Pick - New Orleans Pelicans (+5.00)*
Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 9/10
______________________________________________________________
*NBA*
11-11-2014

*New York Knicks vs Atlanta Hawks*

*Home* - New York Knicks
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-W

The Knicks have not again started the season in the best way. It is obvious that many things are not working right in their team and that there is simply no solution how to set a game of the team. A few days ago, C. Anthony took the responsibility upon himself because of his poor results, but the fact is that he cannot himself, and that he needs the help of the entire team. Only two wins at the start of the season are a bad effect, but there is still plenty to play and it is necessary to change something in their game as soon as possible. Their offensive part is very bad and they are at the very bottom are the league, although we would not say this according to assists, since they are currently the sixth team in the league in assists. Their defence is mediocre and they are in the golden middle.In the first game against the Hawks, they did not have a great solution for Korver, who scored 27 points with six three-pointers, while on the other hand, Anthony lost a lot of balls and had a bad shot (8/20). In addition, there was no real contribution from J.R. Smith, who scored just eight points in 33 minutes. The match was largely on the Knicks’ side in the first half, which they won with 13 points difference, but they all lost that advantage in the second part. The first part shows that the Knicks can play with the Hawks, they just need to close their defence a little bit more.

*Away* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-W

The Hawks managed to recover from the abyss in the first half of the match with the Knicks and with good defence on Anthony (they stopped him on only two shots from the game) to get to the turnaround and win at the end. With all that, they managed to force the Knicks to make even 29 fouls which is 12 more than Atlanta did, and which ultimately brought the advantage to the Hawks of 28:8, when their scores from the free throw line are in question. The Hawks wanted a contact game, knowing that the Knicks easily make fouls, which the coach of the Knicks, Fisher, admitted. The fact that guard Calderon and Prigioni were absent due to injury certainly helped the Hawks a lot, because New York had no real alternative for them.Atlanta this season, as in previous, is very good in the number of assists, so they are also currently second in the league, and all that had brought them the improvement in efficiency and they are now eighth in the entire league in that category. The Hawks have room for improvement, that is for sure, because Horford and Millsap can be much better than their current numbers. In the absence of their true effect, the team is led by duo Teague – Korver, while the wingers Carroll and Scott score over ten points per game. Their reservist and playmaker Schroder is getting more and more chances, which he certainly ses in a good way, while we expected more from the newcomer Sefolosha (he currently scores only 3.6 points per game).

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+1.50) 
Away - (-1.50)
*Pick - New York Knicks (+1.50)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10/10
______________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-11-2014

*LA Clippers vs San Antonio Spurs* 

*Home* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

The Los Angeles Clippers have a new owner and higher expectations for this season. This is a team that has the talent, coaching, and experience to make a run at an NBA Championship. However, to reach their goal the Clippers must make a commitment to defending on a nightly basis.The Los Angeles Clippers have also been shaky out of the gate and rank dead last in the league with an average of 34.3 rebounds per game. Overall, the Clippers are averaging 103.3 points on 44.9 percent shooting and are allowing 103.8 points on 49.1 percent shooting. The lack of defense has really been hurting the Clippers, as they’ve allowed 100 or more points in 13 of their last 16 regular season games. Blake Griffin leads the Clippers with 24.5 points and is probable for this matchup despite an illness. Jamal Crawford is averaging 20.2 points on 43.2 percent shooting and Chris Paul has racked up double-digit assists in his last five games. In order for the Clippers to get back on track, they have to get their rebounding in order, which shouldn’t be an issue considering they’re one of the bigger teams in the league.

*Away* - San Antonio Spurs 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

San Antonio is off to a rough start and currently sits in last place in the Southwest Division, three games behind Memphis and Houston. On Saturday night, the Spurs dropped a shocking 100-99 loss against the visiting New Orleans Pelicans. Danny Green hit three free throws to put San Antonio ahead, but Pelicans F Anthony Davis made a driving layup with 6.6 seconds left for the final score. Tony Parker led the Spurs in scoring with 28 points.The San Antonio Spurs have lost three of their last four games and are still looking for their first road win of the season. The Spurs are averaging 92.8 points on 43.2 percent shooting and allowing 96.8 points on 44.7 percent shooting. Tony Parker leads the Spurs with 18.6 points and 4.2 assists, while Tim Duncan is averaging 14.5 points and 11.5 rebounds. However, the Spurs are shooting just 31.5 percent from downtown and are turning the ball over 16.6 times per game. The Spurs lack of offense has to be frustrating and it doesn’t help that Manu Ginobili is shooting under 40 percent from the field. Defensively, the San Antonio Spurs have lost five of their last eight games when allowing 100-plus points. Marco Belinelli remains questionable for this matchup with a groin injury.  

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.50) 
Away - (+3.50)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-3.50)*
Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 11, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-11-2014

*Toronto Raptors vs Orlando Magic* 

Home - Toronto Raptors 
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

The Toronto Raptors have soared to a 6-1 start this season. The Raptors are looking to build off a season in which they posted a franchise high in wins and won a first round playoff series. Toronto boasts a young and talented starting lineup that should be good for years to come. The Raptors currently sit atop the Atlantic Division with a lead of 1.5 games over the Brooklyn Nets. On Sunday night, Toronto remained perfect at home with a 120-88 victory over the Philadelphia 76ers. DeMar Derozan scored 24 points in 26 minutes to lead all scorers.They have started the season an impressive six wins in seven games and will be looking to build on a four-game win streak after making light work of the 76ers on Sunday. DeMar DeRozan led six players in double figures with 24 points while Terrence Ross had 17 as the Raptors blew away the winless 76ers by 120-88 in an absolute rout. As a team, the Raptors shot over 56 percent from the field which is really no surprise as they are currently averaging a league-best 107.4 points per game so far, but their defense has been right up there as well, allowing just 95.9 points which is good enough for eighth in the league.

*Away* - Orlando Magic 
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

Orlando is a young team that is clearly in rebuilding mode and likely headed for another season in the lottery. The Magic currently sit at the bottom of the Southeast Division, three games back of division leaders Miami and Washington. On Sunday evening the Magic were defeated 104-96 on the road against the Brooklyn Nets. Orlando was beat up on the glass against Brooklyn by a 45-31 count. Nikola Vucevic led the Magic with 27 points and 12 rebounds.Through seven games, Orlando ranks 22nd in scoring offense and 18th in scoring defense.The Orlando Magic have won just two of their first seven games and are coming into this one off a 104-94 loss against the Nets despite a big night of 27 points and 12 rebounds from Nikola Vucevic. Evan Fournier added 19 points while the Magic shot a healthy 52 percent as a team, but the Nets employed a small lineup in the fourth quarter and it really slowed down Vucevic, who couldn't even attempt a shot for the entire fourth quarter. With Elfrid Payton still struggling to find any sort of consistency, the Magic have sputtered on the offense without the injured Victor Oladipo, averaging just 95.1 points per game which ranks them at 22nd in the league.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-10.50) 
Away - (+10.50)
*Pick - Toronto Raptors (-10.50)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 9/10
________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-11-2014

*Memphis Grizzlies vs LA Lakers* 

*Home* - Memphis Grizzlies 
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

The Memphis Grizzlies just had their win streak halted at six on Saturday when they ran into the young Bucks who beat them by 93-92. Zach Randolph led the scoring with 22 points and 14 rebounds while Marc Gasol added 18 points, but the rest of the team combined to shoot just 18 of 57 which is a paltry 31.5 percent from the field. Still, despite their poor shooting, the Grizzlies still found themselves up by 92-90 with eight seconds remaining, but with the game on the line the Grizzlies couldn't stop the Bucks' Brandon Knight who drove to the lane and converted an and one to snap the Griz's win streak. Through seven games, Memphis ranks 25th in scoring offense and 1st in scoring defense.

*Away* - LA Lakers 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-W

The Los Angeles Lakers, but they can finally breathe a little sigh of relief after earning their first win of the season on Sunday against the Hornets. Kobe Bryant and Jeremy Lin both scored 21 points while Carlos Boozer added 16 as the Lakers rallied from an early double digit deficit to win by 107-92 behind a dominant 65-41 second half effort. Coming off four days rest and playing at home, this win didn't come as too much of a surprise, but they have to take the wins where they can because their next seven opponents are all above .500. Through six games, Los Angeles ranks 11th in scoring offense and 30th in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-10.00) 
Away - (+10.00)
*Pick - LA Lakers (+10.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 8/10
________________________________________________________
*NBA*
11-11-2014

*Milwaukee Bucks vs Oklahoma City Thunder* 

*Home* - Milwaukee Bucks 
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

The Milwaukee Bucks have split their last four games and are 2-1 at home. The Bucks have been surprisingly good on defense, holding teams to 94.7 points on 43 percent shooting from the field and 29.9 percent shooting from downtown. The Bucks have allowed just two teams to score above 100 points this season, and they’re 3-2 when they don’t. Offensively, Brandon Knight leads the way with 17.6 points and 7.3 assists, while rookie Jabari Parker has scored in the double figures in five of his last six games and is 14-25 from the field in his last two. Overall, the Milwaukee Bucks are averaging 93.9 points on 43.6 percent shooting from the field. If O.J. Mayo and a couple others can start stepping it up offensively, the Bucks could be one of the bigger surprises this season with their defense playing the way it is.

*Away* - Oklahoma City Thunder 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

The Oklahoma City Thunder look for their first road of the season as they continue to lick their wounds with all of their injuries. Along with Kevin Durant and Russell Westbrook out, Andre Roberson and Perry Jones are questionable for this matchup. The Thunder are being forced to rely on a trio made up of Serge Ibaka, Jeremy Lamb and Reggie Jackson until everybody returns. Jackson is doing his best to keep OKC in games, as he’s racked up 44 points and 14 assists in his last two games. Overall, the Oklahoma City Thunder are averaging 92 points on 44.7 percent shooting and are allowing 98.6 points on 43.8 percent shooting. The Thunder have won 10 of their last 12 games when holding a team under 100 points and with the lack of weapons currently, they’ll have to continue that trend in order to win games.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.50) 
Away - (+2.50)
*Pick - Oklahoma City Thunder (+2.50)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 10/10
________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-11-2014

*Dallas Mavericks vs Sacramento Kings* 

*Home* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-L

The Dallas Mavericks look all set to become true contenders in the playoffs this season, but first they will have to find a way back into the winner's circle after getting beaten by the Heat 105-96 on Sunday. Monta Ellis had a nice game of 23 points while Dirk Nowitzki added 17, but the Mavs simply couldn't contain the Heat who shot over 55 percent from the field, led by Luol Deng who poured in 30 points. In fact, so far this season the Mavs have allowed an average of 102.1 points per game which ranks them at 23rd in the season, but they do rank 4th in the league in offense with 105 points per game. With the loss, Dallas falls to 4-3 on the season and 2-1 at home.

*Away* - Sacramento Kings 
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

With a new pass-first point guard in Darren Collison and a more mature DeMarcus Cousins, the Sacramento Kings have really begun to raise some eyebrows at this early stage of the season, winning five of their first seven games. Unfortunately, the Kings just had their five-game win streak snapped on Sunday by the shorthanded Thunder when they lost by 101-93. Rudy Gay continued his hot form with 23 points while DeMarcus Cousins and Darren Collison added 16 points each, but the Kings were sluggish out of the gates and found themselves playing catchup for the entire game after falling behind by as many as 17 points in the third quarter. Still, not even the most loyal of Kings fans had this team at 5-2 after seven games so this is still a fantastic start to a promising season.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-7.00) 
Away - (+7.00)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-7.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 12, 2014)

*NBA*
11/12/2014

*Washington Wizards vs Detroit Pistons* 

*Home* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-L

The Washington Wizards are off to a nice start following last year’s playoff appearance and first round victory over the Chicago Bulls. Washington is still without their young and talented shooting guard, Bradley Beal, who is out with a wrist injury until at least late November. Washington defeated Indiana 97-90 on the road Sunday night. The Wizards took momentum early by grabbing a 32-14 lead at the end of quarter number one. John Wall scored 18 points to lead six Wizards in double figures on the evening. So far this season, Washington ranks 20th in scoring offense and 9th in scoring defense.

*Away* - Detroit Pistons 
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-W

Detroit is off to a slow start under new head coach Stan Van Gundy. The Pistons have already fallen 3.5 games behind the Central Division leading Chicago Bulls. On Monday evening, Detroit fell on the road 102-91 to Chicago. The Pistons were down 60-44 at the break, but managed to cut the deficit to two with a few minutes remaining. Josh Smith (19 points 11 rebounds) and Greg Monroe (16 points 10 rebounds) both contributed double-doubles in the losing effort.Through seven games, Detroit ranks 29th in scoring offense and 10th in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-6.50) 
Away - (+6.50)
*Pick - Washington Wizards (-6.50)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10/10
_____________________________________________
*NBA*
11/12/2014

*Atlanta Hawks vs Utah Jazz*

*Home* - Atlanta Hawks 
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-L

The Atlanta Hawks are looking to build on last year’s playoff appearance as an 8th seed in the Eastern Conference. The Hawks are off to a 3-3 start, which has them 1.5 games out of first place in the Southeast Division behind Miami and Washington.Atlanta has won both of their home games on the young season. On Monday night, Atlanta finished up a home and home sweep of the New York Knicks with a 91-85 road victory. Hawks G Dennis Schroder scored a career high 14 points including two important baskets down the stretch to propel the team to victory.So far this season, Atlanta ranks 14th in scoring offense and 18th in scoring defense.

*Away* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-L

The Utah Jazz will continue their five game road trip as they take on the Atlanta Hawks at Phillips Arena on Wednesday night.Utah won their first game on the trip in Detroit, but lost the next night in Indiana. A winning road trip for a young team like the Jazz could be a huge confidence builder. Jazz G Gordon Hayward returned to his home state and impressed by scoring 30 points to go along with eight rebounds and five assists. Unfortunately, it wasn’t enough for the Jazz who were outscored 25-17 over the final twelve minutes. On the evening Utah shot an ice cold 6 for 21 from the three point line.Through eight games, Utah ranks 19th in scoring offense and 24th in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-7.50) 
Away - (+7.50)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (-7.50)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10
_____________________________________________
*NBA*
11/12/2014

*Boston Celtics vs Oklahoma City Thunder*

*Home* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-L

Well, we can't say that the NBA season has been dull so far! The Oklahoma City Thunder opened up their year by losing two of their best players, Russel Westbrook and Kevin Durant, and have thus stumbled out to a 2-5 start on the season. Serge Ibaka has been tasked with leading the team and it has proven difficult for him. Now the Thunder will head to the TD Garden to take on the Boston Celtics. The Celtics are full of yougn talent but still seem a year or two away from any sort of meaningful playoff legitimacy.

*Away* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Thunder have been lead on offense by substitute point guard Reggie Jackson. Jackson dropped 22 points and dished out 6 dimes in his last game. He'll likely have trouble finding room to operate with stalwart Rajon Rondo playing tight defense. Because of this expect to see a lot of Serge Ibaka banging down low against a weak Celtics front court.The Celtics have been beat up recently but they'll look to square off against the Thunder with their best line up. Expect to see Jared Sullinger get down and dirty around the boards while Rajon Rondo tries to set the rest of the offense up nicely.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-5.00) 
Away - (+5.00)
*Pick - Oklahoma City Thunder (+5.00)*
Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10/10
_____________________________________________
*NBA*
11/12/2014

*Miami Heat vs Indiana Pacers* 

*Home* - Miami Heat 
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-L

Life after LeBron James has not been so bad for the Miami Heat in the short term. Miami is currently 5-2 and tied with Washington for first place in the Southeast Division. Chris Bosh has been outstanding so far this season. Bosh is clearly the #1 option for the Heat on offense and has responded to average 23.6 points and 10.3 rebounds per game. On Sunday night, Miami defeated a talented Dallas Mavericks squad by a score of 105-96. Free agent acquisition Luol Deng scored a season high 30 points and Dwyane Wade handed out 10 assists in the victory.So far this season, the Heat rank 12th in scoring offense and 11th in scoring defense.

*Away* - Indiana Pacers 
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

Indiana will take the floor with a team that will scarcely resemble the team that was eliminated by Miami last season. The Pacers lost Paul George to a season ending injury and Lance Stephenson to free agency. Starters David West and George Hill remain out with minor injuries as well. In their last outing, Indiana defeated Utah 97-86 at home. Roy Hibbert scored 29 points and grabbed six rebounds to lead the Pacers to victory.Through eight games, Indiana ranks 25th in scoring offense and still a respectable 4th in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-8.50) 
Away - (+8.50)
*Pick - Miami Heat (-8.50)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 8/10
_____________________________________________
*NBA*
11/12/2014

*New York Knicks vs Orlando Magic*

*Home* - New York Knicks
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-W

With the Knicks the team has won 2 games as well, but unlike the Magic the Knicks have dropped 5 games so far on the season and this has not helped them in gaining any love from the fans.However, the Knicks are doing quite a bit better when compared to what the fans thought they would be doing at the end of the season. The Knicks have been led on the scoring side of the ball by Carmelo Anthony who has put in 20.3 points a game, but the rebounding has been led by Amar'e Stoudemire who has pulled down 8.5 boards a game.

*Away* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

The Orlando Magic have picked up a couple of wins on the season, which is a vast improvement over the teams in years past. The Magic have dropped five games on the season so far as well, but with a couple of wins the Magic have to be feeling good on the year. A downside is the Magic are relying on a single player for the leading scoring and rebounding and that is Nikola Vucevic who has managed to put in 18.6 points a game, but has pulled down 12.3 rebounds a game.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-6.50) 
Away - (+6.50)
*Pick - New York Knicks (-6.50)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 10/10

For more Basketball updates you can visit BestBasketballOdds @Sbobet Have a nice betting day everyone


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 14, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-14-2014

*Indiana Pacers vs Denver Nuggets*

*Home* - Indiana Pacers 
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-L

The Indiana Pacers are doing their best to remain competive despite all of the early season injuries. Indiana knew going into the season that they would be without Paul George due to injury and Lance Stephenson through free agency. However, right before the season began the Pacers also lost starters David West and George Hill to injury as well. C Roy Hibbert is currently the only starter from last year’s team who is healthy. Hibbert is averaging 14.8 points, 8.7 rebounds, and 3.3 blocks, which are all above his career averages. Indiana is coming off an impressive 81-75 road victory on Wednesday night. Through seven games, Denver ranks 14th in scoring offense and 29th in scoring defense.

*Away* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

Denver has looked really bad during the losing streak on the defensive end. Over the last six games teams are averaging 117 points a game against the Nuggets. Denver is currently in last place in the Northwest Division, four games back of division leading Portland. On Wednesday night, Portland outscored Denver 84-50 in the first half on the way to a 130-113 win. The Nuggets allowed the Trail Blazers to shoot 16 for 33 from the three point line in the loss. Ty Lawson led four Nuggets in double figures with a game high 32 points. The Pacers rank 29th in scoring offense and 3rd in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Denver Nuggets (+3.00)*
Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 9/10
____________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-14-2014

*Orlando Magic vs Milwaukee Bucks* 

*Home* - Orlando Magic 
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-L

The last time the Orlando Magic lost to the Milwaukee Bucks at home, Dwight Howard was a gangly 19-year-old rookie. The Magic will try to make it 17 straight home triumphs against the much-improved Bucks when they meet Friday. Orlando is certainly not the same team since Howard departed three seasons ago, but the Magic have still managed to win the last three at home against the Bucks since his departure.Howard is gone but Nikola Vucevic continues his best impersonation, averaging 18.7 points and 11.9 rebounds. He had 20 points and 13 boards and got help from Evan Fournier's career-high 28 points as Orlando salvaged the final game of a three-game road trip with a 97-95 win over the Knicks on Wednesday. Rookie point guard Elfrid Payton has a more than respectable assist-to-turnover ratio (2.3 to 1), but he's shooting just 33.8 percent from the field, 50 percent from the line, and he hasn't attempted a 3-pointer all season.

*Away* - Milwaukee Bucks 
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

The Bucks got 29 points from Michael Redd in the last road triumph against Orlando on Dec. 29, 2004 in the first season during a stretch of nine losing seasons in a 10-year span. Milwaukee has had such a dearth of talent over the last decade that no Buck has played in an All-Star game since Redd in 2003-04. Milwaukee first-year coach Jason Kidd hopes that will change very soon with 2014 second-overall pick Jabari Parker and 20-year-old Giannis Antetokounmpo ending that slide and helping the Bucks stop the losing skid in Orlando on Friday.The Bucks have struggled against everybody on the road, losing 27 of their last 29. One area, however, that Kidd has improved the club is the bench; the Bucks lead the league with 46.4 bench points per game and the reserves have outscored the starters three times already this season. O.J. Mayo (12.1 points, 3.5 assists) and Antetokounmpo (10.9 points, 5.1 rebounds) are thriving in those roles. "We've talked about being a deep team and everybody having a chance to play," Kidd told the Journal Sentinel. "That group that comes in, the ball moves and they trust one another. Defensively they're a unit and they're playing extremely hard." The hard work showed Tuesday as the Bucks held Oklahoma City to 33.3 percent shooting in an 85-78 win.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.50) 
Away - (+2.50)
*Pick - Milwaukee Bucks (+2.50)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 8/10
____________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-14-2014

*Atlanta Hawks vs Miami Heat*

*Home* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-L

Atlanta will be short-handed again with Carroll (groin) out and Scott (back) probable, but the Hawks will still have their dominant post duo of Al Horford (13.1 points, 7.1 rebounds) and Paul Millsap (16.6 points, 8.6 rebounds). The backcourt duo of Jeff Teague (16.3 points, 7.9 assists) and Kyle Korver (16.7 points, 4.7 rebounds) also has played well. Scott (9.7 points) has been a spark off the bench, a role that falls to diminutive guard Dennis Schroder (8.3 points) if Scott is not available.

*Away* - Miami Heat
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-L

The Miami Heat might not be searching for the panic button, but they no longer have a player who can provide instant offense, and that could be a problem when they visit the defensive-minded Atlanta Hawks on Friday. The Heat's offense sputtered in an 81-75 to visiting Indiana on Wednesday, and LeBron James wasn't there to bail them out late. The Hawks have won the past two meetings after dropping nine straight to Miami.The Heat have shown flashes of offensive brilliance, but they've been inconsistent at that end, topping 100 points in each of their five wins but averaging 85 points in their three losses. "You have to figure out a way to pull a few of these games out throughout the year," star guard Dwyane Wade told reporters after the loss to the short-handed Pacers. "We didn't do that (Wednesday), but hopefully next time we're in this situation we learn from (it) and we figure out a way." The Hawks rallied late and stiffened on defense to claim their third straight win, a 100-97 home victory over Utah, on Wednesday despite playing without starting forward DeMarre Carroll and key reserve Mike Scott.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.00) 
Away - (+2.00)
*Pick - Miami Heat (+2.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10
____________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-14-2014

*Boston Celtic vs Cleveland Cavaliers*

*Home* - Boston Celtic 
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-L

The Boston Celtics are playing an up-tempo style under second year head coach Brad Stevens. This style seems to fit a roster of young players that not much is expected of this season. Boston is currently in third place in the Atlantic Division, 3.5 games behind the division leading Toronto Raptors.The Celtics’ defense was very porous in a 109-94 loss at home against the injury riddled Oklahoma City Thunder on Wednesday night. Boston shot an icy 9 for 33 from the three point line on the evening. Rajon Rondo was solid in the loss, going for 20 points, 12 assists, and 9 rebounds. Boston ranks 5th in scoring offense and 28th in scoring defense on the season.

*Away* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-W

The Cleveland Cavaliers will look to make it three wins in a row when they visit the Boston Celtics on Friday night.Much was expected for Cleveland when Lebron James returned home in free agency and the team landed Kevin Love in a trade with Minnesota. James has stressed that it will be a process for this team to gel. However, the ball movement for the Cavaliers has looked much better over the past two games. Cleveland is currently two games behind the Chicago Bulls for first place in the Central Division. On Monday, the Cavaliers defeated the New Orleans Pelicans 118-111 at home. Lebron James tallied 32 points, 11 rebounds, and 9 assists in his second home game of the season.Through six games, Cleveland ranks 12th in scoring offense and 25th in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+6.00) 
Away - (-6.00)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-6.00)*
Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10/10
____________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-14-2014

*New York Knicks vs Utah Jazz*

*Home* - New York Knicks 
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-W

The Knicks recently suffered a surprising defeat against the Orlando Magic. There was some confusion down the stretch and J.R. Smith missed a last minute three pointer. They will have an opportunity to rebound against the Utah Jazz, who are headed to Madison Square Garden. But the Knicks need to fix some issues with their team if they want to walk away with a win.New York has found themselves with a 2-7 record to start the year. Given the resurgence of talent in the East, this won't be enough to get them in to the playoffs. The Knicks are averaging just 91.6 points per game up until this point. The Knicks have actually won six straight games against the Jazz, making this an important test. 

*Away* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-W

Utah has opened up their season with a 3-6 record. They too need to turn things around if they want a post season appearance. They have had some players step forward and make their presence known against their opponents.Derrick Favors has been a positive asset on both ends of the court. Alec Burks and Gordon Hayward have also emerged as star performers for the team. The Jazz should look to exploit the perimeter defense of the Knicks, given the volume of three pointers they have given up so far.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.00) 
Away - (+4.00)
*Pick - New York Knicks (-4.00)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 16, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-17-2014

*New York Knicks vs Denver Nuggets*

*Home* - New York Knicks
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-W

The New York Knicks are off to a slow start under rookie head coach Derek Fisher. Struggles were to be expected as Fisher tries to implement the triangle offense and manage a roster of overpaid and underachieving players. The Knicks are likely doomed for this season and it will be interesting to see what team president Phil Jackson can do with some cap space this summer. New York is currently in fourth place in the Atlantic Division, 5.5 games behind division leading Toronto. On Friday night the Knicks lost 102-100 to the visiting Utah Jazz on a Trey Burke three pointer at the buzzer. Carmelo Anthony went for a season high 46 points and seven rebounds in the loss.New York ranks 26th in scoring offense and 17th in scoring defense on the season.

*Away* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-W

Denver is currently in last place in the Northwest Division, 3.5 games behind the division leading Portland Trail Blazers. The Nuggets snapped a six game losing streak on Friday with a 108-87 road conquest of the Indiana Pacers. Denver opened a margin as large as 32 points thanks in large part to a 34-19 second quarter. Ty Lawson recorded a double-double with 11 points and 10 assists. The Nuggets shot just under 50% from the field and turned the ball over only eight times in the win.Through eight games, Denver ranks 13th in scoring offense and 28th in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-1.50) 
Away - (+1.50)
*Pick - New York Knicks (-1.50)*
Odds - 1.88
Stakes - 10/10
_________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-17-2014

*Miami Heat vs Milwaukee Bucks*

*Home* - Miami Heat 
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-W

The Miami Heat have lost four of their last six games and are still trying to figure things out post LeBron James. Overall, the Heat are averaging 99.2 points on 47.4 percent shooting and are allowing 97.8 points on 46 percent shooting. The Miami Heat have lost eight of their last nine regular season games when allowing 100-plus points. Dwyane Wade is expected to miss his second straight game with a hamstring injury. Chris Bosh leads Miami with 21.6 points and 9.1 rebounds, while Luol Deng is averaging close to 15 points on 50.5 percent shooting from the field. Josh McRoberts, who was signed to be a key contributor, has played no more than 23 minutes this season and Shawne Williams is 9-11 from downtown in his last two games.

*Away* - Milwaukee BUcks
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-W

Milwaukee is lead by the play of their young dynamic guards. Brandon Knight has been a scoring revelation from the point while OJ Mayo and Jabari Parker both have the ability to get hot from the perimeter. With those two working well that leaves more room for Milwaukee to bang down low with Ersan Ilyasova and Larry Sanders. If Milwaukee can get to the rim they will be able to push a weak Miami interior around.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Miami Heat (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.84
Stakes - 9/10
_________________________________________________
*NBA*
11-17-2014

*Oklahoma City Thunder vs Houston Rockets* 

*Home* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Oklahoma City Thunder are in a holding pattern at the moment, as they enter this game at 3-7 and unsure when Kevin Durant and Russell Westbrook will return to action at 100%.  Honestly the Thunder have probably beaten expectations slightly over the past couple weeks though with wins against the Celtics and Kings and a close loss against Memphis.   Reggie Jackson is really stepping up at point guard averaging 22 points, eight assists and four rebounds per game which is actually what we saw him do last season as well; next year I would expect him to demand a starting job in the league as he has the talent for it.  Serge Ibaka is averaging just over 16 points per game while also averaging 7.6 rebounds and 1.6 blocks per game.  Steven Adams is still rounding out his offensive game after overtaking Kendrick Perkins at the center position and the Thunder are still figuring out the shooting guard spot with Anthony Morrow seemingly a better option than the unpolished Jeremy Lamb.  Lance Thomas is a pretty lackluster replacement at SF with both Durant and Perry Jones out. Oklahoma City is giving max effort nightly and Scott Brooks is motivating his guys well, but when the offense typically revolves so heavily around a player like Kevin Durant even the best teams would struggle to adjust.

*Away* - Houston Rockets 
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

The Houston Rockets are arguably the best team in the NBA right now sitting at 8-1 due in large part to a newfound commitment on the defensive end (91.6 points allowed per game, 1st in NBA).   While the team’s defensive prowess was on display in their latest win, holding the winless 76ers to just 87 points, the offense was inexplicably absent scoring just 88 points on 37% shooting in what turned into a nail biter despite the Rockets being favored by 17 points.   James Harden continues to be a prolific scorer and offensive catalyst for the Rockets, averaging 26 points, six rebounds, and seven assists per game while eclipsing 20 points in every game thus far in November.   Center Dwight Howard is in peak form as well averaging 20 points and 12 rebounds with nearly three blocks per game.   The Rockets replaced Chandler Parsons well by bringing in veteran Trevor Ariza and Patrick Beverly is an irritating defender for opposing point guards, but the Rockets are still trying to find continuity at the power forward position as Donatas Motiejunas appears to be more of a bench scorer than a starter in relief of the injured Terrence Jones.   The Rockets aren’t especially deep from the bench right now, so expect a lot of three point shooting especially from Jason Terry, Francisco Garcia and Kostas Papanikolaou. 

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+4.50) 
Away - (-4.50)
*Pick - Oklahoma City Thunder (+4.50)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10
_________________________________________________
*NBA*
11-17-2014

*LA Lakers vs Golden State Warrior* 

*Home* - LA Lakers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Los Angeles Lakers have continued their torturous season with a 93-80 loss against the Spurs on Friday. Carlos Boozer had a nice game of 19 points while Jeremy Lin added 15, but the story of the night was Kobe Bryant's career-worst shooting night of one for 14. It really is hard to pull out any positives from LA's season so far because they're just 1-8 so far and are second-last in the league in points allowed at 109.4 points per game.In ATS trends, the Warriors are 6-1 ATS in their last seven games against a team with a losing record and 4-1 ATS in their last five road games, while the Lakers are 3-1-1 ATS in their last five games overall and 2-6-2 ATS in their last 10 home games.

*Away* - Golden State Warrior 
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

The Golden State Warriors confirmed their status as one of the hottest teams in the league with a 112-87 rout of the Hornets last night thanks to some hot shooting from the usual suspects. Klay Thompson had four threes on his way to a game-high 21 points, while Stephen Curry added 19 points and nine assists as the Warriors led by 67-46 at halftime before cruising in the second half. Four other players finished in double digits in scoring including 17 points from Harrison Barnes, but the root of the Warriors' success is that they're just moving the ball so well as a team, ranking third in the league with 24.8 assists per game, including 30 assists last night. With the easy win, the Warriors improved to 7-2 on the season and 4-1 at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+8.50) 
Away - (-8.50)
*Pick - Golden State Warrior (-8.50)*
Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 17, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-17-2014

*Charlotte Hornets vs Dallas Mavericks*

*Home* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

The Charlotte Hornets will be glad to return home after a four game west coast trip that saw them only win once in Phoenix. The most disappointing loss of the trip came in the opener when they gave the Los Angeles Lakers their only win on the young season. Charlotte is currently 3.5 games back of Southeast Division leading Washington. On Saturday, the Hornets lost the finale of the trip 112-87 against the red hot Golden State Warriors. Charlotte looked tired and fell behind 67-46 at halftime. Al Jefferson led three Hornets in double figures with 19 points.The Hornets rank 22nd in scoring offense and 17th in scoring defense this season.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-L

Dallas will play their next two games on the road as they look to build on a three game winning streak. The Mavericks 7-3 start is good for only third place behind one loss Memphis and Houston in the ultra-competitive Southwest Division. On Saturday, the Mavericks took care of business 131-117 over the Minnesota Timberwolves at home. Dallas raced to a 63-44 halftime lead and led by as many as 26 points in the second half. Monta Ellis scored 30 points to lead eight Mavericks in double figures in the win.Through ten games, Dallas ranks 1st in scoring offense and 18th in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+3.00) 
Away - (-3.00)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-3.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 8/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-17-2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs Denver Nuggets*

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers 
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-L

The Cleveland Cavaliers lost three of their first four games in a shaky start to the season, but seem to be rolling now as they go for a fifth straight win after thumping the Hawks on Saturday. LeBron James led the way with 32 points while Kyrie Irving added 20 as the Cavs got ridiculously hot early on, making their first nine threes in the first quarter leading to a league season-best 19 for 31 on threes for the game. Cleveland went on to lead by 71-43 points at halftime and win by 127-94 to improve to 5-3 overall and 2-1 at home. The Cavs were really stumbling through the early stages of the season before they first met the Nuggets on Nov 7 and won by 110-101.

*Away* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

The Denver Nuggets have far and away been one of the most disappointing teams so far this season. On Friday, the Nuggets were able to snap a six-game losing streak against the shorthanded Pacers, but just couldn't get anything going in last night's loss against the struggling Knicks. Pouring in 31 points as a team in the first quarter, the Nuggets looked to be rolling on the offensive end, but a horrendous second quarter where they scored just eight points left them playing catchup the rest of the way. Arron Afflalo made five treys on his way to 18 points, while Ty Lawson added 17 points and nine assists, but this game was over before halftime. With the loss, Denver falls to 2-7 on the season and just 1-4 on the road.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-12.00) 
Away - (+12.00)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-12.00)*
Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 8/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-17-2014

*Boston Celtics vs Phoenix Suns* 

*Home* - Boston Celtics 
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-L

The Celtics were undone by a poor fourth quarter against the Cavaliers, getting outscored 38-20 in the final stanza, while the Suns need to come out of the locker room with a better defensive mentality than they had while being outpaced 42-20 in the third quarter in Los Angeles. "We played decent for a half," said Phoenix coach Jeff Hornacek, whose team was tied at 54 at the break. "But in the third quarter, we gave them too many easy plays." The Suns swept two meetings last season and have won six of the last nine.

*Away* - Phoenix Suns 
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-W

Phoenix likes to play at a fast pace and capitalize in transition, averaging 17.3 fast-break points - the second-most in the league. A strong second unit allows the Suns to push the pace, as reserves Isaiah Thomas (16.7 points) and Gerald Green (14.6 points) are among the team's top three scorers along with guard Goran Dragic (15 points). in fact, Phoenix's leading scorer has come from the bench in all five of its victories.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+1.50) 
Away - (-1.50)
*Pick - Phoenix Suns (-1.50)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 17, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-17-2014

*Detroit Pistons vs Orlando Magic*

*Home* - Detroit Pistons 
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

The Orlando Magic have split their last eight games and are turning to their defense to be somewhat of a surprise team. The Magic are allowing 99.1 points on 44.7 percent shooting, and have won three of their last four games when allowing less than 100 points. Offensively, the Orlando Magic are averaging 96.1 points on 46.5 percent shooting. While the shooting percentage is better than the league average, the Magic’s scoring total is good for 23rd in the league. Nikola Vucevic leads the way with 18.2 points and 11.5 rebounds, and Tobias Harris is averaging 17.9 points on 46.3 percent shooting. Channing Frye, Orlando’s big signing during the offseason, is 6-11 from downtown in his last two games. Luke Ridnour is questionable for this game and Kyle O'Quinn is doubtful.

*Away* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-L

The Detroit Pistons have lost four of their last five games and are also struggling to put the ball in the hoop. The Pistons are averaging just 93 points on 41.8 percent shooting, numbers that have killed them so far this season. The Detroit Pistons have lost 10 of their last 13 games when scoring less than 100 points. Greg Monroe leads the way with 16.8 points and 10.8 rebounds, while Brandon Jennings is chipping in 16.2 points and six assists. Andre Drummond has grabbed 25 rebounds in his last two games, but is just 7-18 from the field in his last three games. The Pistons need more out of their big man if they’re going to be a threat in the East this season. Defensively, the Pistons are allowing 96.8 points on 43.6 percent shooting.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Detroit Pistons (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 8/10
___________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-17-2014

*San Antonio Spurs vs Philadelphia 76ers* 

*Home* - San Antonio Spurs
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

The Spurs suffered a 94-91 loss to the Sacramento Kings on Saturday for their lone defeat during a four-game road trip. “We hung in there; we just ran out of juice a little bit,” San Antonio coach Gregg Popovich told reporters. “A couple of guys were probably a little tired at the end of the road trip, but everybody goes through that.” Backup guard Manu Ginobili led the way with 21 points, but his tying 3-point attempt was off the mark at the buzzer. The loss to Sacramento prompted normally quiet small forward Kawhi Leonard to express his feelings over both the game and San Antonio’s slow nine-game start. “We could have stepped it up earlier and played with more intensity,” Leonard told reporters. “We have to play the whole 48 minutes.” Leonard wore a bandage over his left eye after getting clubbed in the face against the Los Angeles Lakers on Friday and requiring five stitches to close the wound.

*Away* - Philadelphia 76ers 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers are looking for their first victory, and it could be tough to come by when they visit the San Antonio Spurs on Monday. Philadelphia’s 0-9 start is its worst since the 1972-73 squad lost its first 15, and the 76ers let a late lead get away in Friday’s 88-87 loss to the Houston Rockets. Philadelphia has lost 10 straight visits to San Antonio and the last six overall meetings. It certainly was a missed opportunity when Philadelphia lost to Houston as second-year point guard Michael Carter-Williams committed a turnover prior to the Rockets’ game-winning shot and then missed a jumper at the buzzer. “I think we played with a lot of heart, and that’s how we’re going to have to be to stay in games,” Carter-Williams told reporters. The 76ers are looking for more production from power forward Nerlens Noel, who is having trouble staying healthy but is now back from an ankle injury.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-15.50) 
Away - (+15.50)
*Pick - San Antonio Spurs (-15.50)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 18, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-18-2014

*Atlanta Hawks vs LA Lakers*

*Home* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-W

The Atlanta Hawks are currently sitting just one game above the .500 mark, with a record of 5-4.  The Hawks are strong offensively this season, putting up an average of 101.9 points per game, but their defense has been an issue thus far.  Atlanta has played well as of late however, winning four out of their last five, with their only loss coming last time out to the Cavs on Saturday, falling to Cleveland 127-94.

*Away* - LA Lakers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

Bryant put up a season-high 44 points on Sunday but Los Angeles dropped a 136-115 decision at home to the Golden State Warriors, who shot 53.5 percent in the drubbing and dropped 14 3-pointers. The Lakers are the worst defensive team in the league, surrendering an average of 112.1 points, and are going up against a Hawks squad that put up 114 in its last home game against Miami on Friday. Atlanta came out flat on the second night of the back-to-back on Saturday and some holes in the defense were exposed in a 127-94 setback. The Lakers are just 1-9 on the year, and last time out, the Lakers got destroyed by the Golden State Warriors, 136-115.  Watching the Lakers the past few seasons reminds me of the 49ers in the NFL after Steve Young. Teams got beat up by them for so long, and now that they are down, nobody is pulling any punches and relishing the fact that they can beat up on the Lakers.  One positive for the Lakers is that their offense has been respectable this year, but the defense is giving up more than 112 points per game on average, and no matter what you are scoring, you aren’t going to win many games that way.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-9.50) 
Away - (+9.50)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (-9.50)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-18-2014

*Milwaukee Bucks vs New York Knicks* 

*Home* - Milwaukee Bucks
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-L

Milwaukee's offensive attack is actually producing 3.7 points fewer per game than last season's dismal 15-win squad, but the Bucks' ability to tighten things up on the defensive end has turned around their fortunes early on. Milwaukee ranks third in the league in scoring defense (92.6) and steals per game (9.3) while ranking fourth in field-goal percentage defense (41.8) and 10th in blocks (5.3) entering Monday's action. They were in the bottom third in each category a season ago and held just four teams under 85 points; Miami was already the fourth victim to suffer that fate under Kidd's Bucks.

*Away* - New York Knicks 
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-W

The New York Knicks have some talent, and a hall of fame coach, but it is taking awhile for this Knick team to put all of the pieces together.  I thought coming into the season that the Knicks would be on the cusp of the playoffs this year, and while the season is still very, very young, the Knicks can’t fall too far behind in what is starting to look like a competitive West this season.  The Knicks and their new offense are averaging just 93.9 points per game this season, putting them towards the bottom of the league.  New York did earn a win in their last outing, defeating the Nuggets at home on Sunday, but that was their first win in their last seven games heading into Sunday.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.50) 
Away - (+2.50)
*Pick - New York Knicks (+2.50)*
Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-18-2014

*Utah Jazz vs Oklahoma City Thunder*

*Home* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-L

While Favors was solid in the loss to Toronto and each of his fellow starters managed to score in double figures, the lack of depth was an issue once more for Utah, which received 23 points on 7-for-16 shooting from six substitutes. The Jazz's bench contributes an average of 25.5 points, which is 28th in the NBA. Only two reserves (Trevor Booker and Joe Ingles) reached double digits on the five-game trip, both netting exactly 10 points on just one occasion.

*Away* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

Oklahoma City was going to struggle to score points with superstars Kevin Durant and Russell Westbrook out with injuries, but the depths of the club's current struggles are quite remarkable. The shorthanded Thunder hit the road again looking to find some answers when they visit Utah on Tuesday in the first of two away from home. Oklahoma City shot 29.4 percent while matching the lowest-scoring output in franchise history in Sunday's embarrassing 69-65 home loss to Houston. Among the few positives for Oklahoma City has been the progress of second-year center Steven Adams, who has teamed with backup Kendrick Perkins and power forward Serge Ibaka to give the squad some occasional nastiness along the frontline. Adams has 11 blocked shots over the last two games for a team that limits opponents to 36.1 points in the paint, ninth-fewest in the league. Adams' offensive game is rather pedestrian, but he has four double-digit scoring efforts already after securing just three in 81 games as a rookie.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.50) 
Away - (+3.50)
*Pick - Oklahoma City Thunder (+3.50)*
Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 19, 2014)

*NBA*
11-19-2014

Cleveland Cavaliers vs San Antonio Spurs

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-L

The Cleveland Cavaliers have been playing better since their much talked about 1-3 start. Cleveland is moving the ball better on offense and beginning to trust each other on defense. The Cavaliers are currently in 2nd place in the Central Division, two games behind the division leading Chicago Bulls. On Monday, Cleveland saw their four game winning sneak snapped at home in a 106-97 loss against the Denver Nuggets. Lebron James scored 22 points to go along with nine rebounds and five assists in the loss. Kevin Love, Kyrie Irving, and Dion Waiters each chipped in 20 points.The Cavaliers rank 4th in scoring offense and 24th in scoring defense on the season.

*Away* - San Antonio Spurs
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

The Spurs seem to have shaken off some of their championship hangover, winning four of their last five games. San Antonio is currently in 4th place in the Southwest Division, 3.5 games behind division leading Memphis. On Monday, the Spurs took apart the lowly Philadelphia 76ers by the score of 100-75 at home. Veteran Matt Bonner led five Spurs in double figures with 18 points on the night.Through ten games, San Antonio ranks 23rd in scoring offense and 3rd in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-3.00)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 9/10
_________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-19-2014

*Orlando Magic vs LA Clippers*

Home - Orlando Magic 
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

The Orlando Magic started the season with just two wins in their first eight outings, but have since gone on to win three of their last four overall including a 107-93 win at Detroit on Monday. Nikola Vucevic led five players in double figures with his 25 points and 14 rebounds, while Tobias Harris continued his breakout season with 24 points on 10 of 17 shooting. As a team, the Magic shot a healthy 51.9 percent from the field and 13 of 26 from the three-point line and that was because they were just sharing the ball so efficiently, finishing the game with a season-high 33 assists on 41 made shots. Orlando is now 5-7 overall and 3-5 on the road.

*Away* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

The Los Angeles Clippers have really struggled to find consistency so far this season. The Clippers have gone 5-4 to start the season, but have yet to beat a team with a record above .500. In LA's last outing on Monday night, Jamal Crawford scored a team-high 24 points off the bench, while Blake Griffin scored some late buckets to finish with 19, but the rest of the Clippers were completely ineffective against the Bulls who ran away with a 105-89 win to stay undefeated on the road. All losses are bad, but this one was just worse than the others because the Bulls were without Derrick Rose and Pau Gasol, but were still far and away the better team across the board. 

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+5.00) 
Away - (-5.00)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-5.00)*
Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10/10
_________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-19-2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Boston Celtics*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers have yet to win a game and continue to struggle at both ends of the court. Overall, the 76ers are averaging 88.5 points on 40.3 percent shooting and are allowing 105.4 points on 46.4 percent shooting. Needless to say, it’s been absolutely brutal if you’re a 76ers fan. Tony Wroten leads the way with 19.1 points and six assists, while Michael Carter-Williams is averaging 16 points on 37.8 percent shooting in the three games he’s played. Henry Sims is 9-14 from the field with 11 rebounds in his last two games, and rookie K.J. McDaniels has two steals in three of his last five games. The Philadelphia 76ers have allowed 100-plus points in six of their last eight games and this may be their most winnable game for the next two weeks.

*Away* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-L

The Boston Celtics have lost three straight games and are looking for their second road win of the season. The Celtics offense has carried the load all season, averaging 107.4 points on 48.4 percent shooting. Jeff Green leads Boston with 19.9 points on 45 percent shooting and Avery Bradley is averaging 15.3 points on 47.2 percent shooting. Rajon Rondo is averaging 11.6 assists and Jared Sullinger is 14-30 from the field with 18 rebounds in his last two games. Defensively, the Boston Celtics are allowing 109.4 points on 48.3 percent shooting, which has prevented them from really becoming a surprise team early on. The Celtics have lost eight of their last 10 games when allowing 100-plus points. This is just the Celtics fourth road game of the season and they’re 1-2.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+5.50) 
Away - (-5.50)
*Pick - Boston Celtics (-5.50)*
Odds - 1.88
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 19, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-19-2014

*Washington Wizards vs Dallas Mavericks*

*Home* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-L

The Washington Wizards will be playing host this Wednesday night as the Dallas Mavericks come to town to play at the Verizon Center. The Wizards are 7-2 on the season and looking to continue their ride to the top of the Eastern Conference. They'll have to be ready to play tough ball though, as Dallas has proven to be resilient beyond the definition of the word.The Wizards have always been a run and gun team but they've never had the talent to do it effectively. This is no longer the case. Bradley Beal, who has been injured, provides John wall with the perfect running mate. In his place Garret Temple and Paul Pierce have stepped it up.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-W

The Dallas Mavericks are back and in a big way. Right now the Mavs, lead by Dirk Nowitzki, are 8-3 on the year and 3rd in the Southwest. Their potent scoring has brought them to the top of the league in terms of scoring per game. This boost in scoring potency has been provided by fresh free agent signign Chandler Parsons and a resurgent Devin Harris. Along with Monta Ellis the Mavericks have been able to routinely outgun their opponents, despite allowing almost 100PPG.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+2.00) 
Away - (-2.00)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-2.00)*
Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 9/10
_______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-19-2014

*Brooklyn Nets vs Milwaukee Bucks*

*Home* - Brooklyn Nets
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

The Nets, on the other hand, seem to have their work cut out of them as they have stumbled out of the gate to 4-6 with team owner Pohkorov indicating that he wants to sell his overpaid team after dipping way into the luxury tax.The Nets have tried to switch up their roster a bit, to no avail, as it is still very top heavy, though the international standouts Bogdanovic and Teletovic might have carved their way into the upper echelon.

*Away* - Milwaukee Bucks
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-L

Jason Kidd goes back to his coaching beginnings as the Bucks face the Nets in a battle of potentially playoff bound teams. The Bucks have surprised to start, at 6-5, with a defense that has allowed just 94.5 points per game, good 5th in the entire NBA and 2nd in the East. Unfortunately, the Bucks offense has not kept up, scoring only 94.1 points per game, good for 4th worst in the NBA, which also leaves them with a negative point differential.Head Coach Jason Kidd thinks the Bucks have the players to be able to sneak into the eastern playoffs, led by a balanced attack with 4 players scoring between 9 and 11 points per game, including 2 bench players (Mayo and Giannis).

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-6.50) 
Away - (+6.50)
*Pick - Milwaukee Bucks (+6.50)*
Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-19-2014

*Detroit Pistons vs Phoenix Suns* 

*Home* - Detroit Pistons 
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

The Detroit Pistons have lost five of their last six games and are almost the opposite of the Suns. The Pistons can’t put the ball in the hoop, as they’re averaging 93 points on 41.6 percent shooting. The Pistons have topped 100 points just once this season and have lost seven of their last 10 games when not hitting triple digits. Brandon Jennings is averaging 16.4 points and six assists, while Greg Monroe averages 15.6 points and 10.3 rebounds. While Andre Drummond has grabbed double-digit rebounds in seven of his last eight games, he’s just 11-27 from the field in his last three games. The Pistons need more from their big man if they’re going to turn things around this season. Defensively, the Pistons are allowing 97.7 points on 44.3 percent shooting.

*Away* - Phoenix Suns 
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-L

The Phoenix Suns are looking for some consistency after splitting their last four games. The Suns are a high powered offensive team that’s averaging 105.3 points on 44.8 percent shooting from the field. The Suns have won eight of their last 11 games when scoring 100 or more points. Goran Dragic leads Phoenix with 15.6 points on 47.5 percent shooting and Isaiah Thomas averages 15.6 points and 4.3 assists. Markieff Morris is coming off a 30-point performance and Eric Bledsoe has 17 assists in his last two games. The issue for the Suns is that their defense is sloppy, allowing 105.8 points on 45.9 percent shooting. It’s hard to imagine the Suns being a playoff team in the West if they continue to take plays off on the defensive side.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+2.00) 
Away - (-2.00)
*Pick - Detroit Pistons (+2.00)*
Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 20, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-20-2014

*Miami Heat vs LA Clippers *

*Miami Heat *

Deng is not expected to play on Thursday but was capably replaced by Danny Granger and James Ennis on Monday, when the two combined for 14 points and eight rebounds. Mario Chalmers, who moved to the bench at the beginning of the season with Norris Cole taking over at the point, has been filling in for Wade and poured in a team-high 22 points against the Nets. Chalmers is averaging 21 points and seven assists in three games with Wade on the shelf. Wade has missed the last three games and was limited in practice on Wednesday as Miami takes the conservative path with its 33-year-old star. The Heat did not need Wade or Luol Deng (wrist) in a 95-83 win at Brooklyn on Monday which snapped a three-game slide. Los Angeles should not be dealing with much fatigue despite the back-to-back as no one played more than 30 minutes in a 114-90 rout of the Magic, highlighted by a 12-of-21 effort from 3-point range.

*LA Clippers*

Los Angeles got a big boost from its bench on Wednesday as Jamal Crawford, Jordan Farmar and Spencer Hawes combined for 45 points and went 7-of-9 from 3-point range. Crawford, who went 8-of-12 en route to a team-high 22 points against Orlando, is 18-of-29 over the last two games after falling into a 5-of-20 funk over the previous two contests and shooting better than 50 percent just once in the first eight games. Los Angeles has failed to reach 90 points in its last two losses while averaging 113.3 points in the last three wins.
_________________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-20-2014

*Sacramento Kings vs Chicago Bulls*

*Sacramento Kings *

The Sacramento Kings are playing good ball this season, as the Kings are currently 6-5 on the season.  That might not be a great record for some teams, but the Kings have been down for awhile, and staying in the black and in the playoff hunt has to be exciting for Sacramento fans.  The Kings are getting their wins on the boards as Sacramento is the third ranked team in the league right now in rebound average.  Sacramento has struggled as of late however, dropping four out of their last five, with their last outing resulting in a loss to the Pelicans at home on Tuesday night.  This is their last home game before a four game road stretch, so getting a win at home against Chicago would be a big boost to them.

*Chicago Bulls*

The Chicago Bulls are sitting at 8-3 right now, and the Bulls are in first place in the Central.  Chicago is in the top half of the league in nearly all major statistical categories, and that balance is tough for opposing teams to overcome.  Chicago has won three out of their last four heading into this meeting with the Kings, including a win last time out, where the Bulls upended the Clippers 105-89 on Monday night.  The Kings can be a physical team to deal with, so the extra couple of days rest for Chicago will come in handy here.


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 21, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-21-2014

*Charlotte Hornets vs Orlando Magic*

*Home* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

Charlotte has successfully rebranded their team as the Hornets, drawing in a lot of fan support. The team has gone 4-8 so far, which places them last in their division. They have played better at home, setting a 3-2 pace along the way. The Hornets have a talented set of teammates, who will be putting the Magic to the test. Al Jefferson, Lance Stephenson and Kemba Walker have collaborated effectively to start the season.

*Away* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

The Orlando Magic are finding it difficult to compete in the opening stages of this season. They are 5-8 and have been dealt some stinging losses. This includes a 114-90 blowout against the Los Angeles Clippers. They need to get things together if they want to post a winning record by the end of the year. Their next game will be up against the Hornets, who have been lackluster as well.Orlando has put together a respectable team, with core players that will be helping as the season progresses. Channing Frye has been an important asset for the team. His 10.3 points and 5.8 rebounds have helped the Magic in a lot of ways. Luke Ridnour was an important acquisition as well, since he is leading the team on offense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.00) 
Away - (+4.00)
*Pick - Charlotte Hornets (-4.00)*
Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 9/10
______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-21-2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Phoenix suns*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers continue to stink up the joint and may not win a single game for a very long time. On the season, the 76ers are averaging 88.6 points on 40.2 percent shooting and are allowing 105 points on 46.7 percent shooting. The 76ers have topped 100 points just once this season and have lost 32 straight games when that’s the case. Tony Wroten leads Philadelphia with 19.3 points on 42 percent shooting and Michael Carter-Williams is averaging 14.8 points and six rebounds. Besides those two players, the 76ers haven’t had much to be happy about this season. However, rookie K.J. McDaniels has shown promise at both ends of the floor and has scored eight or more points in four of his last five games. Still, it’ll continue to be a long season for the 76ers.

*Away* - Phoenix suns
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-W

The Phoenix Suns have won four of their last six games and will play their fourth straight road game. The Suns offense continues to carry the way, as they’re averaging 103.8 points on 45.1 percent shooting and are 5-2 this season when topping 100 points. Goran Dragic leads the Suns with 15.2 points on 48 percent shooting and Markieff Morris is averaging 14.8 points and 6.2 rebounds. Isaiah Thomas is shooting 40.5 percent from the field and Eric Bledsoe is 11-23 from the field in his last two games. Defensively, the Phoenix Suns are allowing 104.2 points on 45.2 percent shooting, an area that has killed them all season long. The Suns must improve defensively if they’re going to be a playoff team, but there’s been no signs of turning it around lately.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+9.50) 
Away - (-9.50)
*Pick - Phoenix suns (-9.50)*
Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 8/10
______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-21-2014

*Atlanta Hawks vs Detroit Pistons*

*Home* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-W

The Atlanta Hawks have won four of their last six games and have pulled within a .500 record. The Hawks are averaging 102.6 points on 46.6 percent shooting and are 4-3 this season when topping 100 points. Paul Millsap leads Atlanta with 18 points on 47.6 percent shooting and Jeff Teague is averaging 15.8 points and seven assists. Al Horford is 13-18 from the field in his last two games and Kyle Korver is 6-10 from downtown in his last two contests. Defensively, the Atlanta Hawks are allowing 103.9 points on 47.2 percent shooting. The lack of defensive effort has cost the Hawks, especially in their last two games where they’ve allowed a combined 241 points. DeMarre Carroll is questionable for this game with a groin injury.

*Away* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

The Detroit Pistons have lost six of their last seven games and continue to stink up the joint on the offensive end. The Pistons are averaging 92.4 points on 41.3 percent shooting and have topped 100 points just once all season long. Brandon Jennings leads the Pistons with 16.6 points and 6.1 assists, and Greg Monroe is averaging 15.8 points and 10.5 rebounds. Josh Smith is 10-25 from the field in his last three games and Andre Drummond has grabbed double-digit rebounds in his last four games. However, Drummond is one of Detroit’s top players and needs to be more of a scoring threat if the Pistons are ever going to breakout of this horrible slump. Defensively, the Detroit Pistons are allowing 96.9 points on 44.7 percent shooting.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-6.50) 
Away - (+6.50)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (-6.50)*
Odds - 1.86
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 23, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-23-2014

*Memphis Grizzlies vs LA Clippers*

*Home* - Memphis Grizzlies
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-W

The Memphis Grizzlies have the best record in the NBA at 11-2 and own a perfect 7-0 record thus far on their home court.  Memphis lacks a lot of the flash that draws the casual fan into the game but it’s hard to argue with their defensive approach that’s resulted in allowing just 92.5 points per game on average this year.  Marc Gasol is a big part of the team’s defensive strength protecting the rim down low, but the 6th year center also leads the team in scoring with 19 points per game and is coming off a 32 point performance in his last outing against the Celtics on Friday night.  Adding to the cause down low is PF Zach Randolph who averages 16.5 points and 12 rebounds per game; the Grizzlies definitely have the personnel to match the Clippers’ formidable paint presence and we should see some great one-on-one battles here.   Mike Conley is one of the better defensive point guards in the league and will have a better chance than most perhaps of slowing down Chris Paul, but really Memphis would like to be able to count of the assistance of Tony Allen, who has missed the last two games with the stomach virus that proliferated through the Grizzlies locker room this past week.

*Away* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-L

The Los Angeles Clippers are 7-4 to start the year which includes a 3-1 mark on the road, although the road wins came against Lakers, Magic and Heat (none of whom are above .500).  Blake Griffin is predictably leading the charge for LA averaging 23 points per game although his rebounding is down with just seven per game thus far.  Of course DeAndre Jordan is still averaging 12.2 rebounds per game as the duo represents one of the more difficult tandems down low to guard in the entire league.  Chris Paul is averaging 18 points and ten assists per game and looks to be in form shooting the basketball with a 50.3% mark from the field.   The Clippers are struggling with the three point shot though as Jamal Crawford and JJ Reddick are both below 35% from behind the arc.  The Clippers can score the basketball with a talented roster but the defense is pretty pedestrian ranking 18th in the league in points allowed while conceding 100.6 points per game.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - LA Clippers (+3.00)*
Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 10/10
______________________________________________________
*NBA*
11-23-2014

*Boston Celtics vs Portland Trail Blazers*

*Home* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-W

The Boston Celtics are 4-7 entering this contest and the obvious shortfall of this team has been a porous defense that concedes 108.4 points per game.  That deficiency was in full effect on Friday night as the Celtics fell 117-100 to a Memphis team that’s not typically known for scoring 117 points against any opponent – the Celtics could have their hands full here against another Western conference opponent.   Scoring the ball hasn’t been a huge issue for Boston as Rajon Rondo averages 11 assists per game to get the offense involved, and Jeff Green (18.4 ppg) and Jared Sullinger (15.7 ppg) have been consistent producers.  The Celtics still lack much identity though as a young team with a young head coach with Brad Stevens in just his second year in the NBA.   I think it’s fair to expect some exciting offensive output from this team which could very well translate into wins against average teams in the East, but Boston didn’t instill much confidence with their performance against the Grizzlies on Friday.

*Away* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-W

The Portland Trail Blazers are off to an impressive 9-3 start although they’ve only played thrice on the road with a mark of 1-2.   Both of the losses did come against solid Western conference teams in the Kings and Clippers though, so we probably shouldn’t expect a stumble on the road here against a Celtics team that simply lacks the same level of personnel quality.  LaMarcus Aldridge is performing at a high level with 21.4 points and 8.1 rebounds per game and Damian Lillard is averaging 21 points, seven assists and six rebounds as the two all-stars pace the Portland attack.  Wesley Matthews and Robin Lopez have been solid complements to Aldridge and Lillard but the piece that’s been missing of late has been Nicholas Batum, who has been recovering from a knee injury.   The Blazers rank 6th in the league in both points scored and points allowed, averaging 104.4 points while conceding 95.2 as one of the more balanced teams in the NBA.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+5.50) 
Away - (-5.50)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (-5.50)*
Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 10/10
______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-23-2014

*Oklahoma City Thunder vs Golden State Warriors*

*Home* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

The Oklahoma City Thunder are in danger of falling off the map completely at 3-11 on the year in a loaded Western conference.  Kevin Durant and Russell Westbrook being out of action has predictably crippled the team, and with the performance thus far don’t expect any rush to return or log heavy minutes for either player.  The Thunder rank 29th in the league while scoring just 90 points per game, but even their seventh ranked defense that gives up just 95 points on the other end can’t compensate for such a glaring deficiency.  The Thunder have lost five games in a row entering this contest, and only five players on the 13-man roster have played in every game this season.  Serge Ibaka and Reggie Jackson are both playing well, but the Thunder really need someone like Anthony Morrow to start contributing more offensively to stay competitive.

*Away* - Golden State Warriors
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-L

The Golden State Warriors are 9-2 to start the year and own an impressive 4-1 mark on the road which includes quality wins over the Kings, Blazers and Rockets.   First-year head coach Steve Kerr was given the reigns of a playoff-caliber team and hasn’t don’t anything as of yet to compromise that as the Warriors are shooting 50% as a team on the year to overwhelm opponents.   Stephen Curry and Klay Thompson are each averaging 23 points per game and a combined six three pointers made per game in one of the best shooting backcourts in the league.   The Warriors are actually a pretty strong defensive team as well with center Andrew Bogut healthy; the seven foot Australian is averaging ten rebounds per game in addition to 1.7 blocks per game.  This year’s team is less reliant on Andre Iguodala who has been relegated to a bench role and David Lee has been out with a hamstring injury, but Draymond Green and Harrison Barnes appear to be thriving with increased minutes as the Warriors have found success thus far with their young roster.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+8.00) 
Away - (-8.00)
*Pick - Golden State Warriors (-8.00)*
Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 9/10
______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-23-2014

*LA Lakers vs Denver Nuggets*

*Home* - LA Lakers
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

The Los Angeles Lakers have won two of their last three games and are also playing better since the return of Nick Young. On the season, the Lakers are averaging 102.6 points on 44.6 percent shooting and are allowing 112.5 points on 49.6 percent shooting. Kobe Bryant leads the Lakers with 26.7 points on 37.8 percent shooting and Jordan Hill is averaging 14.2 points and 9.7 rebounds. Carlos Boozer is grabbing 6.5 rebounds and Jeremy Lin is dishing out a team-high 4.8 assists. Young is8-22 from the field in his last two games. The Los Angeles Lakers defense has to improve if they’re going to start winning but the offense is a lot more efficient now that they have an extra scorer on the court with the return of Young.

*Away* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

The Denver Nuggets have caught fire lately, winning four of their last five games and playing like a team that wants to be in the playoff convo. On the season, the Nuggets are averaging 103.2 points on 44.1 percent shooting and allowing 105.7 points on 45.5 percent shooting. However, the Nuggets are allowing just 98 points on 44.4 percent shooting in their last five games. Ty Lawson leads Denver with 16.2 points and 9.1 assists while Arron Afflalo is averaging 13.3 points on 44.4 percent shooting. Kenneth Faried is grabbing 7.5 rebounds per game and Wilson Chandler is shooting 33.9 percent from downtown. Since the return of Lawson, the Nuggets are playing much more balanced ball and seem to have some sort of direction.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+2.00) 
Away - (-2.00)
*Pick - Denver Nuggets (-2.00)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 24, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-24-2014

*Charlotte Hornets vs LA Clippers*

*Home* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

Charlotte has five losses by three points or fewer as its failure to execute late in close games becomes a mounting problem. Both of the team's top offensive players - Jefferson (21 points, 7.4 rebounds) and Kemba Walker (14.6 points, 4.9 assists, 4.8 rebounds) - had shots rim out in the final seconds in Miami. The Hornets are getting good production off the bench from shooting guard Gary Neal (12.7 points), but they miss the presence of forward Michael Kidd-Gilchrist, who has missed the past six games with a stress reaction in his right foot.

*Away* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-L

Los Angeles has been maddeningly inconsistent coming out of the gate - after racing to a 39-15 lead after one quarter Thursday at Miami, the Clippers fell behind early at Memphis and trailed after the first period for the sixth time in their 12 games. It's also concerning that a team that boasts Blake Griffin (22.2 points, 6.8 rebounds) and DeAndre Jordan (8.2 points, 11.4 rebounds) could be manhandled inside as badly as the Clippers were against the Grizzlies. One of the few bright spots in Memphis was point guard Chris Paul (18.3 points, 9.5 assists), who scored a team-high 22 points and stuffed the stat sheet with five rebounds, five assists and four steals.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+5.00) 
Away - (-5.00)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-5.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10
__________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-24-2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Portland Trail Blazers*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The 76ers are young and building on some nice pieces. Michael Carter-Williams is an exciting scorer but he has problems on defense. Nerlns Noel is still learning the NBA game and struggling to adjust to big, physical bodies. Fortunately guys like Tony Wroten and Henry Sims have stepped up to help out with the scoring needs of this young franchise.

*Away* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-L

Portland sets their watch and warrant by the play of their two young superstars: LaMarcus Aldridge and Damian Lillard. Lillard is an athletic point guard that can drive and score in the vein of Derrick Rose and Russel Westbrook. Aldridge is a stretch 4 that excels on the pick and roll. Helping out these two studs will be Robin Lopez and Wesley Matthews, two dynamic defensive oriented hustle players. Portland will try to run the court before Philly can get into their sets.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+12.00) 
Away - (-12.00)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (-12.00)*
Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 10/10
__________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-24-2014

*Toronto Raptors vs Phoenix Suns*

*Home* - Toronto Raptors 
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

Toronto is enjoying the best 13-game start in franchise history and has better depth than in the past with the addition of veteran combo guard Louis Williams. The 28-year old is averaging 13.4 points off the bench and went for a career-high 36 against Cleveland, but it was his defense that drew raves from Casey. "He had a reputation of being a scorer,” Casey told reporters, “but now he's doing a much better job defensively for us, which allows him to stay in and guard guys like (Cavaliers guards Dion) Waiters and (Kyrie) Irving and people like that."

*Away* - Phoenix Suns
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

Phoenix edged past Boston and Detroit by a combined six points before opening up the offense in wins over the Philadelphia 76ers and Indiana Pacers. The Raptors knocked off an assumed East contender on Saturday when they rallied from a big first-quarter deficit for a 110-93 victory over LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers. “We knew that train was going to come out of the gate really roaring and they did and we didn't give in,” Toronto coach Dwane Casey told reporters of the win. “We sustained our focus and our defensive disposition and just kept on playing.”Phoenix guard Gerald Green is counted on for quick points off the bench and he went 5-of-5 from the floor in the win over the 76ers before scoring a team-high 23 points in the win at the Pacers. "(Coach) Jeff (Hornacek) lets me go," Green told reporters of the freedom he gets in Hornacek’s offense. "He takes me out of that bird cage." Green and fellow reserve Isaiah Thomas (team-leading 15.4 points) are two of six Suns players averaging double figures in scoring.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+5.00) 
Away - (-5.00)
*Pick - Toronto Raptors (-5.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 25, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-25-2014

*Washington Wizards vs Atlanta Hawks*

*Home* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-L

Washington Wizards have started the season 9-3 and will be looking for their sixth win in seven games after taking down the Bucks by 111-100 on Saturday. Paul Pierce led the scoring with 25 points while John Wall added 19 points and nine assists as the Wizards came back from a 15-point deficit in the first half to beat the Bucks. The Wizards were always favorites to win this one, but the Bucks have been one of the better teams to start the season and the Wizards had just beaten the Cavaliers just the night before, so there was always a chance of a letdown performance. Unfortunately for the Wizards, Nene left the game after just six minutes with plantar fascia, leaving his status up in the air for tonight's game.

*Away* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-W

Atlanta Hawks were able to arrest a two-game skid with a 99-89 win over the Pistons on Friday. Jeff Teague scored a season-high 28 points and Paul Millsap had 15 points and 12 rebounds, as the Hawks won despite blowing an early 19-point lead. As a team, the Hawks had one of their best defensive outings, holding the Pistons to just 37.3 percent shooting from the field and four of 21 from the three point line which is one area they Hawks will be needing to improve on the most, considering they are ranked 25th in the league in points allowed with 102.5 ppg. With the win, Atlanta improved to 6-5 overall and 5-1 at home.In ATS trends, the Hawks are 1-7 ATS in their last eight games following a ATS win and 0-4 ATS in their last four games against a team above .600, while the Wizards are 6-2 ATS in their last eight games following a win of more than 10 points and 1-4 ATS in their last five home games.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.00) 
Away - (+4.00)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (+4.00)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 9/10
_____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-25-2014

*Miami Heat vs Golden State Warriors*

*Home* - Miami Heat
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-L

Miami Heat have had to play their last six games without Dwyane Wade but have actually gone on a bit of a roll lately, winning three of their last four including a 94-93 home win over the Hornets on Sunday. Chris Bosh had his usual outing of 20 points and 10 rebounds, while Mario Chalmers continued his strong run with 20 points and 10 assists, but the Heat needed yet another player to step up and Luol Deng was able to answer the call with a season-high 26 points on 10 of 14 shooting. Already without Wade (left hamstring) and Norris Cole (dislocated finger), the Heat will now be without Chris Andersen who left the game in the first quarter with a right ankle sprain.

*Away* - Golden State Warriors
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-W

The Golden State Warriors have been one of the hottest teams to start the season, winning 10 of their first 12 games and going for a sixth straight overall after taking down the gutsy Thunder by 91-86 on Sunday. Klay Thompson had 20 points, while Stephen Curry added 15, but this night was all about the scarcely used Marreese Speights who filled in for Andrew Bogut and exploded for a season-high 28 points in just 25 minutes off the bench. The Warriors have been blowing teams away with hot shooting from their dynamic backcourt, so it was good to win an ugly game where both teams shot below 36 percent from the field. Unfortunately, Bogut left the game after just eight minutes in the first quarter with a right orbital contusion and is not likely to suit up for tonight's game.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+5.50) 
Away - (-5.50)
*Pick - Golden State Warriors (-5.50)*
Odds - 1.83
Stakes - 10/10
_____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-25-2014

*Milwaukee Bucks vs Detroit Pistons* 

*Home* - Milwaukee Bucks
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-W

Milwaukee Bucks have been one of the surprise teams at this early stage of the season, but they've fallen from a healthy stretch of five wins in six games to lose their last two straight in back to back nights. After getting blown out by 124-82 in Toronto on Friday, the Bucks returned home to face the Wizards and lost by 111-100 despite leading by 15 points in the first half. Brandon Knight led hte way with 27 points, while Giannis Antetokounmpo added 20, but there was just no stopping the playoff-bound Wizards who outscored them by 64-48 in a dominant second half. With the loss, Milwaukee falls to 7-7 overall and 4-2 at home.

*Away* - Detroit Pistons 
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

The Detroit Pistons have won just three of their first 13 games to start the season and head into Milwaukee fresh off a fourth straight loss after falling to the Hawks on Friday. Josh Smith had 16 points and Andre Drummond added 13 points with 16 rebounds for the Pistons who rallied after trailing 70-51 in the third quarter before losing 99-89. On offense, the Pistons shot just 37.3 percent from the field and four of 21 from the three-point line, but they were just as bad on defense, allowing the Hawks' Jeff Teague to pour in a season-high 28 points. With the loss, Detroit falls to 3-10 on the season and 1-6 on the road.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.50) 
Away - (+3.50)
*Pick - Milwaukee Bucks (-3.50)*
Odds - 2.14
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 25, 2014)

*NBA *
11-25-2014

*New Orleans Pelicans vs Sacramento Kings*

*Home* - New Orleans Pelicans
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

The New Orleans Pelicans have split their last four games and return from a four-game road trip. On the season, the Pelicans are averaging 103.9 points on 46.1 percent shooting and are allowing 100 points on 45.6 percent shooting. Anthony Davis leads the Pelicans with 26.3 points and 11.4 rebounds while Jrue Holiday is averaging 15.3 points on 44 percent shooting. Tyreke Evans is averaging 6.3 assists and Ryan Anderson is shooting 35.7 percent from beyond the arc. The New Orleans Pelicans are a lot like the Kings in the fact they can score at a high percentage but struggle defensively. The Pelicans are 2-4 SU this season when allowing 100 or more points. Omer Asik is questionable for this game with a back injury.

*Away* - Sacramento Kings
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-W

The Sacramento Kings have won three of their last four games and are starting to show their true potential. On the season, the Kings are averaging 103.4 points on 45.1 percent shooting and are allowing 100.8 points on 43.6 percent shooting. DeMarcus Cousins leads the Kings with 23.2 points and 12.3 rebounds while Rudy Gay is averaging 21.1 points on 44.9 percent shooting. Darren Collison is averaging seven assists and Ben McLemore is shooting 41.4 percent from three. The Sacramento Kings have shown they can score and rebound with the best of them but will have to improve their defensive efforts in order to truly take that next step. The Kings have lost four of their last five when allowing 100-plus points. Gay and Collison are questionable for this game.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Sacramento Kings (+3.00)*
Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 9/10
_________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-25-2014

*Denver Nuggets vs Chicago Bulls*

*Home* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-L

The Denver Nuggets lost six of their first seven games to start the season but have since won five of their last six and their last four straight after overcoming the Lakers on Sunday. Ty Lawson led the way with 18 points and 16 assists, Wilson Chandler added 19 points while three other players finished in double figures, but this win was all about defense and the Nuggets proved that by holding the Lakers to just 37.1 percent shooting, three of 24 from the three-point line and just two made field goals in the final 8:15 for a 101-94 overtime win on the road. With the win, Denver improves to 6-7 on the season and 3-4 on the road.

*Away* - Chicago Bulls
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-W

The Chicago Bulls have obviously been cautious with Rose for the past couple seasons now, but he is expected to feature tonight for his first back to back appearance since 2013-14. Rose returned from injury last night to post 18 points and five assists in just 25 minutes, while Pau Gasol returned to score 23 points of his own, but the best player for the Bulls was once again Jimmy Butler who led the way with 25 points in 44 minutes. As a team, the Bulls shot a healthy 50 percent from the field and nine of 20 from the three-point line, but they definitely lacked that killer instinct because they had the Jazz down 21 points in the second quarter but had to fight right till the end to escape with the 97-95 win. It was such a big boost for the Bulls to get two of their top players back, but they are still without key players Kirk Hinrich and Taj Gibson.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.50) 
Away - (+3.50)
*Pick - Chicago Bulls (+3.50)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 26, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-26-2014

*Charlotte Hornets vs Portland Trail Blazers*

*Home* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

Jefferson had a streak of three 20-point outings snapped with a 16-point effort against the Clippers but he continues to carry the offensive attack. Walker is averaging 15.3 points, eight rebounds and six assists over the past three games but his season-long struggles from behind the 3-point line continue (28.6). Guard Lance Stephenson has had issues fitting it since joining the club as a free agent and had three points on 1-of-8 shooting against Los Angeles.

*Away* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-W

All-Star power forward LaMarcus Aldridge broke out of a shooting slump by scoring a season-best 33 points on 13-of-20 shooting against Philadelphia. Aldridge had been 13-of-34 over the previous two games before taking advantage of the 76ers and also grabbing 11 rebounds while recording his fifth double-double of the season. Point guard Damian Lillard is averaging just 14 points over the last two games following a stretch of five consecutive 20-point outings.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+6.50) 
Away - (-6.50)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (-6.50)*
Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-26-2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs  Washington Wizards*

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-W

The Cleveland Cavaliers are looking to get their season headed in the right direction after a shaky start. The team lacks execution on the defensive ends and plays selfishly on offense at times. Rookie head coach David Blatt has his work cut out to get this team to start showing some cohesion. Cleveland is currently in third place in the Central Division, two games behind Chicago. On Monday, the Cavaliers handled their business in a 106-74 home victory against the Orlando Magic. Lebron James scored 29 points and dropped 11 dimes in the win. For the season, Cleveland ranks 12th in scoring offense and 19th in scoring defense.

*Away* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-L

The Washington Wizards will look to continue their outstanding play when they travel to Quicken Loans Arena to take on the Cleveland Cavaliers. The Wizards feature the young and talented backcourt of John Wall and Bradley Beal. The addition of free agent F Paul Pierce could provide the veteran leadership this franchise needs to take the next step in the postseason. Washington is currently in first place in the Southeast Division, two games ahead of the Atlanta Hawks. Last night, Washington lost at home 106-102 against the Hawks. Wall scored 21 points and handed out 13 assists in the loss. Through 13 games, Washington ranks 18th in scoring offense and 8th in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-7.00) 
Away - (+7.00)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-7.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-26-2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Brooklyn Nets*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers have stumbled mightily coming out of the blocks and would love to finally break their losing streak against Brooklyn. Philadelphia has been the butt of so many jokes of sports talk shoes, including wondering if they could beat the Kentucky Wildcats this season. The 76ers are playing hard and have been more competitive as of late but still don’t have the necessary pieces needed to win on a nightly basis in the NBA. On Monday, Philadelphia lost 114-104 at home against Portland. Michael Carter-Williams scored 24 points and handed out seven assists in a losing effort. For the season, the 76ers rank 29th in scoring offense and 27th in scoring defense.

*Away* - Brooklyn Nets
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-W

The Brooklyn Nets will look to extend the Philadelphia 76ers 14-game season opening winless streak when they visit the Wells Fargo Center on Wednesday. Brooklyn has started off the season in disappointing fashion and have lost six of their last seven games overall. The Nets are currently second in the Atlantic Division, 6.5 games behind division leading Toronto. On Saturday, Brooklyn lost 99-87 on the road against San Antonio. Deron Williams had a solid all-around game in a losing effort with 24 points, seven assists, and five rebounds, Through 13 games, the Nets rank 15th in scoring offense and 23rd in scoring defense.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+8.50) 
Away - (-8.50)
*Pick - Brooklyn Nets (-8.50)*
Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 26, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-26-2014

*Atlanta Hawks vs Toronto Raptors*

*Home* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

Atlanta is 11th in the league in scoring as they average 102 PPG. They do this by relying on Jeff Teague and Al Horford to make things happen. Teague is one of the most exciting and athletic guards in the league and he has helped the Hawks maintain a 4th overall ranking in assists per game. Paul Millsap has done most of the work down low, as the big man averages 18 PPG and 8 RPG.The Toronto Raptors are lead by the play of Kyle Lowry from the guard spot. Lowry is a savvy vet with some great moves around the rim. Lowry is great at finding the open man and is an integral part of their franchise.

*Away* - Toronto Raptors
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

Toronto is an impressive 12-2 to start their year and riding high after a 104-100 win against the Phoenix Suns. They'll head off against an Atlanta Hawks team that has fallen to the middle of the pack, though they have the talent to be a ferocious team when backed into a corner. The Hawks are coming off of a 99-89 win over the Detroit Pistons and will try to string together another one.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+3.50) 
Away - (-3.50)
*Pick - Toronto Raptors (-3.50)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 8/10
__________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-26-2014

*Oklahoma City Thunder vs Utah Jazz*

*Home* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

Point guard Reggie Jackson has pulled yeoman duty with Westbrook out but his shooting percentage has taken a large dip. He is shooting just 34.8 percent over the past five games despite having two 20-point outings during the stretch. Jackson, who is averaging 20.1 points, is shooting 40.5 percent from the field and 25.4 percent from 3-point range – going 2-of-16 from behind the arc during his five-game shooting slump. Westbrook (hand) is nearing a return and Oklahoma City expects to have him available for Friday’s game against the New York Knicks. Also raising optimism is that reigning MVP Kevin Durant (foot) has returned to practice and he could return within the next few weeks. Oklahoma City owns the worst record in the Western Conference and the Jazz are still adjusting to the system of first-year coach Quin Snyder.

*Away* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-W

Point guard Trey Burke has put together strong back-to-back games and is averaging 19 points on 16-of-26 shooting during the stretch. Burke’s slow start hindered Utah’s ability to find success and Snyder is pleased to see the second-year player find a groove. “I know he’s got a lot of guts and can make shots and he’s a big-time player,” Snyder told reporters. “But for us to be really good we’ve got to be good on the point of the ball.”

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Oklahoma City Thunder (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 29, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-29-2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Dallas Mavericks*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers remain winless and haven’t played since Wednesday. On the season, the 76ers are averaging 89.9 points on 41.3 percent shooting and are allowing 105.4 points on 47.5 percent shooting. Tony Wroten leads the 76ers with 17.9 points and 6.3 assists while Michael Carter-Williams is averaging 14.3 points and 5.9 rebounds. Henry Sims is shooting 48.8 percent from the field and Nerlens Noel has grabbed 22 rebounds in his last three games. It goes without saying that the Philadelphia 76ers are by far the worst team in the league, as teams are shooting 49.9 percent from the field in their last five games. With six of the next eight opponents being playoff teams from a year ago, it will be a while before the 76ers get in the win column.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-L

The Dallas Mavericks have won eight of their last 10 games and remain an offensive machine. On the season, the Mavericks are averaging 109.2 points on 48.3 percent shooting and are allowing 99.8 points on 44.9 percent shooting. Dirk Nowitzki leads the Mavs with 19.8 points and 5.6 rebounds while Monta Ellis is averaging 19.1 points and 4.8 assists. Chandler Parsons is shooting 31.9 percent from beyond the arc and Tyson Chandler is grabbing 11.3 rebounds per game. The Dallas Mavericks are the best offensive team in the league and are 12-2 SU this season when scoring 100-plus points. The issue for the Mavs is on the defensive side of the ball, as they’ve allowed 100-plus points in three straight games and are allowing 42.2 percent shooting from deep in their last five games.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+12.50) 
Away - (-12.50)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-12.50)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10/10
____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-29-2014

*Utah Jazz vs LA Clippers* 

*Home* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

The Utah Jazz had a couple nice wins earlier in the season, but have since lost eight of their last 10 and their last four straight. On Wednesday, the Jazz had a nice opportunity to snag a win against the severely shorthanded Thunder, but instead got completely routed by 97-82. All five Jazz starters finished in double digits in scoring with Gordon Hayward leading the way with 24 points, but the Thunder were clearly the hungrier and more desperate team in this one and it showed on the defensive end as the Jazz finished with their lowest point total for the season. With the loss, Utah drops to 5-11 overall and 2-7 on the road.

*Away* - LA Clippers 
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-W

The Los Angeles Clippers started the season winning five of their first nine games but have since gone 5-1 on their current seven-game road trip that finishes tonight at Utah. Last night, the Clippers received a bit of a gift when they learned that the Rockets' Dwight Howard would sit out a fifth straight game and they didn't show any mercy as they recovered from a slow start to the game to rout the Rockets by 102-85. Blake Griffin looked on song, leading the way with a game-high 30 points on 11 of 20 shooting, while Jamal Crawford danced his way to 21 points off the bench. Chris Paul had a quiet night of just 10 points and seven assists but hardly needed to shoot as the Clippers led by 12 at halftime before cruising in the second half. With the win, LA improves to 10-5 overall and 6-2 on the road.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+6.00) 
Away - (-6.00)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-6.00)*
Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10/10
____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-29-2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs Indiana Pacers*

Cleveland Cavaliers

The Cleveland Cavaliers have been one of the most disappointing teams so far this season, but things may be about to change as they've bounced back from four straight losses with a couple wins on the trot. In the team's last outing on Wednesday, LeBron James was back to his old self, leading the way with 29 points, 10 rebounds and eight assists as the Cavs destroyed the Wizards by 113-87. Kevin Love added 21 points on his 10 shots while Kyrie Irving finished with 18 points of his own as the Cavs shot 51.4 percent from the field while committing just nine turnovers. Defensively, the Cavs remain in the middle of the pack, allowing an average of 99.5 points per game, but they've certainly been looking better on offense lately, sharing the ball and scoring on fast breaks off turnovers.

Indiana Pacers

The Indiana Pacers have been playing well lately despite their long list of injuries, but they received a major boost last night when David West made his season debut and contributed 18 points in just 24 minutes. However, it was actually Rodney Stuckey's game-high 24 points that was key for the Pacers in the 98-83 rout of the Magic last night. With the win, Indiana improved to 7-9 overall and 4-5 at home. In injury news, Roy Hibbert missed his fourth straight game last night with his sprained ankle but is actually a chance to suit up tonight against the Cavaliers.


----------



## AndreBlatche (Nov 30, 2014)

*NBA* 
11-30-2014

*Phoenix Suns vs Orlando Magic*

*Home* - Phoenix Suns 
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-W

The Phoenix Suns are once again in the playoff hunt in the West with a record of 10-7 that includes a 5-3 mark on their home court.  The Suns are coming off a split in a physically taxing home and home against the Nuggets that saw the team go 1-1 in a couple of high-scoring affairs.  Five Suns players average double digits in scoring with Isaiah Thomas (15.5 ppg), Eric Bledsoe (14.7 ppg), Gerald Green (14.6 ppg), Markieff Morris (14.6 ppg), and Goran Dragic (14 ppg) showing off the depth of this Phoenix roster.   The Suns lack a dominant rebounder though with Markieff Morris leading the team with 6.2 per game and Miles Plumlee chipping in 5.9 per game from the center position.  The Suns are well-coached under Jeff Hornacek from an offensive perspective ranking 5th in the league while scoring 105.4 points per game, but the defense is still a work in progress with a  unit that concedes 103.9 points per game.   The Suns should have no problem scoring against the Magic but don’t be surprised if the Magic are able to punch right back in this contest.

*Away* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-W

The Orlando Magic are in the midst of a rebuilding year as they sit at 6-12 with a mix of reasons for concern and optimism.  The Magic have lost four in a row entering this contest and are just 4-7 away from home on the year as the young team is far from consistent or reliable despite having some decent athletic pieces on the roster.  Nikola Vucevic leads the league in double doubles and is averaging 18.7 points, 11.9 rebounds and 1.1 blocks per game from the center position.  Tobias Harris is also off to a strong start averaging 18.3 points and 8.2 rebounds per game;  Harris missed a couple games with a  calf injury but appears to be in form over the last two contests since returning.  Evan Fournier is averaging 15.5 points per game at shooting guard, but the 22 year old has been cold of late while failing to eclipse 11 points over the last four games.  Second year player Victor Oladipo looks to be rounding into form after missing the first nine games of the season, as he now averages 13.4 points, 4.7 rebounds, and 3.2 assists per game as one of the Magic’s more versatile players.  Orlando isn’t particularly adept on either side of the ball in terms of rankings and should have their hands full against a formidable Western conference team like Phoenix.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-10.00) 
Away - (+10.00)
*Pick - Phoenix Suns (-10.00)*
Odds - 1.87
Stakes - 10/10
_____________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-30-2014

*LA Lakers vs Toronto Raptors*

*Home* - LA Lakers
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

The Los Angeles Lakers know a few things about playing without their leading scorer, but even with Kobe Bryant back on the court the Lakers couldn't avoid a fourth straight loss as they fell to the Timberwolves by 120-119 on Friday. Wesley Johnson had a nice game of 19 points while Jeremy Lin added 18 points and 11 assists, but with the Lakers down by one with just two seconds left in the game, the ball went to Kobe Bryant who missed the game-winner, his second after missing the one against the Nuggets on Sunday. With the loss, LA drops to 3-13 overall and just 1-8 at home.

*Away* - Toronto Raptors
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-W

The Toronto Raptors have been one of the best teams so far this season, but are now faced with a new challenge as they play their first game without their leading scorer who injured himself in the team's 106-102 loss against the Mavericks on Friday. Kyle Lowry picked up the slack with 25 points, while Amir Johnson added 20 and Louis Williams had 16, but the Raptors just fell painfully short once the Mavs' Monta Ellis got hot in the fourth quarter where he scored 15 of his 30. DeMar DeRozan left the game in the third quarter after he slipped and fell on a drive to the basket and injured his groin which could see him miss around four weeks.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+6.00) 
Away - (-6.00)
*Pick - LA Lakers (+6.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 8/10
_____________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
11-30-2014

*Portland Trail Blazers vs Minnesota Timberwolves*

*Home* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-L

The Portland Trailblazers have been one of the best teams so far this season, but they will be looking for a big win after they had their eight-game win streak snapped on Friday against the league-leading Grizzlies. Wesley Matthews led the team with 26 points while LaMarcus Aldridge and Damian Lillard scored 19 and 20 points respectively, but the defensive effort wasn't there as the Grizzlies were allowed to shoot 53.6 percent. There was just no stopping the one-two punch of Mike Conley and Marc Gasol who both flirted with triple doubles and the Blazers just couldn't dig themselves out of the hole with threes like they usually do as Matthews sunk a season-high seven, but the rest of the team made just one of 16.

*Away* - Minnesota Timberwolves
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-W

The Minnesota Timberwolves have been just one of the unluckiest teams so far this season when it comes to injuries, but they didn't let that get in the way of beating the lowly Lakers on Friday night. Mo Williams scplred for 25 points and 11 assists while Thaddeus Young added 22 points of his own, but the biggest performance came from the rookie Zach LaVine who poured in 28 points in 11 of 14 shooting off the bench. The Lakers are ranked dead last in points allowed, so it's not that surprising that the Wolves poured on 120 points, but they did lose eight of their nine games before this win, so this was a win that was long overdue.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-12.50) 
Away - (+12.50)
*Pick - Minnesota Timberwolves (+12.50)*
Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 1, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-1-2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs San Antonio Spurs*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers still have yet to win a game but have kept their last two losses to single digits. On the season, the 76ers are averaging 90.8 points on 41.3 percent shooting and are allowing 105.7 points on 47.4 percent shooting. Michael Carter-Williams is averaging 14.7 points and 6.3 rebounds while K.J. McDaniels is scoring 10.2 points on 46.5 percent shooting. Henry Sims is grabbing 5.9 rebounds and Nerlens Noel is 7-14 from the field in his last two games. The Philadelphia 76ers are allowing teams to shoot 48.9 percent from the field in their last five games and now just lost their leading scorer in Tony Wroten to a knee injury. While the 76ers are trying to be more competitive and get in the win column, they just lack the talent at both ends to finish games against even decent teams.

*Away* - San Antonio Spurs
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-W

The San Antonio Spurs have won seven straight games and are coming off a Sunday win over Boston. On the season, the Spurs are averaging 98.7 points on 46.3 percent shooting and are allowing 92.7 points on 43.5 percent shooting. Tony Parker leads the Spurs with 17.8 points and 5.5 assists while Kawhi Leonard is averaging 14.5 points and 7.6 rebounds. Tim Duncan has 16 rebounds in his last two games and Manu Ginobili is shooting 31.9 percent from beyond the arc. The San Antonio Spurs seem to have found their groove after a rocky start and have topped 100 points in their last three games. However, with this being a four-game road trip, you always have to be careful of the Spurs resting some guys around this time.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+13.50) 
Away - (-13.50)
*Pick - San Antonio Spurs (-13.50)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 8/10
_________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-1-2014

*Utah Jazz vs Denver Nuggets*

*Home* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

The Utah Jazz are struggling at both ends and have lost five straight games. On the season, the Jazz are averaging 95.6 points on 46.1 percent shooting and are allowing 101.5 points on 47.3 percent shooting. Gordon Hayward leads Utah with 19.2 points and 3.9 assists while Derrick Favors is averaging 15.9 points and 8.6 rebounds. Trey Burke is averaging 5.5 assists per game and Enes Kanter has grabbed 17 rebounds in his last three games. The Utah Jazz are averaging just 91 points per game during their five-game losing streak and shooting just 31.2 percent from beyond the arc. The Jazz have lost 18 of their last 20 games when scoring less than 100 points. The good news for the Jazz is that three of their five wins this season have come at home.

*Away* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-L

The Denver Nuggets are starting to play like a playoff caliber team, winning six of their last seven games. On the season, the Nuggets are averaging 105.5 points on 44.2 percent shooting and are allowing 105.5 points on 44.7 percent shooting. Ty Lawson leads Denver with 16.3 points and 10 assists while Arron Afflalo is averaging 14.6 points on 45.3 percent shooting. Wilson Chandler is shooting 37.5 percent from beyond the arc and Kenneth Faried has grabbed 23 rebounds in his last three games. The Denver Nuggets are a top five team in points and rebounds but their defense has to drastically improve in order to take that next step. The good news for Denver fans is that the Nuggets are allowing 41.9 percent shooting in their last five games, almost four percent lower than the league average.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+3.50) 
Away - (-3.50)
*Pick - Denver Nuggets (-3.50)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 2, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-2-2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs Milwaukee Bucks*

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-W

The Cleveland Cavaliers have been far from impressive all season, but look to be finally finding their groove after beating the Pacers by 109-97 for their third straight win. Kevin Love led the way with a season-high 28 points, Kyrie Irving added 24 and LeBron James had 19 as the Cavs blew out to an early double digit lead before crusing in the fourth quarter. Sure, the Pacers were without Roy Hibbert, but this was a game they needed to win, especially at home. Despite the win, Cleveland is still only a mediocre 8-7 overall and 5-4 at home.

*Away* - Milwaukee Bucks
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-L

The Milwaukee Bucks have been playing some pretty impressive basketball lately to win six of their last nine overall, but they will be feeling a little uneasy about facing the Cavaliers tonight after getting thrashed by the Rockets by 117-103 on Saturday. Jabari Parker led six players in double figures with 19 points and five assists, while Ersan Ilyasova added 18 off the bench, but the Bucks just fell victim to a special performance from James Harden who poured in 34 points and eight assists. Also, the Bucks did play the night before in a rout of the Pistons, so a matchup with the high-scoring Rockets was always going to be a tough task. Despite the loss, Milwaukee is still a decent 10-8 overall and 5-3 at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-10.50) 
Away - (+10.50)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-10.50)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 8/10
___________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-2-2014

*Atlanta Hawks vs Boston Celtics*

*Home* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

The Atlanta Hawks have won four of their last five games and starting to show life defensively. On the season, the Hawks are averaging 103.4 points on 47.3 percent shooting and are allowing 101.5 points on 45.1 percent shooting. Jeff Teague leads Atlanta with 18 points and 7.2 assists while Paul Millsap is averaging 16.7 points and 8.2 rebounds. Kyle Korver is shooting 55.3 percent from beyond the arc and Al Horford has 21 points in his last two games. The Atlanta Hawks defense has been poor all season, but they’re holding teams to just 40.8 percent shooting in their last five games. The Hawks are 7-1 SU this season when holding a team under 100 points. The Hawks have won five of their last seven home games.

*Away* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-W

The Boston Celtics have lost four straight games and starting to get a dose of reality of what the season will be like. On the season, the Celtics are averaging 103.4 points on 46.2 percent shooting and are allowing 107.6 points on 47.1 percent shooting. Jeff Green leads the Celtics with 17.6 points on 43.4 percent shooting and Jared Sullinger is averaging 16 points and 8.4 rebounds. Rajon Rondo is averaging 10.5 assists per game and Avery Bradley has 29 points in his last two games. The Boston Celtics have had little issues scoring this season but their lack of defense has killed them all season long. The Celtics are 2-9 SU this season when allowing 100 or more points, and are allowing teams to shoot 39.6 percent from beyond the arc on the season.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-7.00) 
Away - (+7.00)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (-7.00)*
Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 9/10
___________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-2-2014

*Detroit Pistons vs LA Lakers *

*Home* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

The Detroit Pistons have lost eight straight games and have won just two games at home. On the season, the Pistons are averaging 91.9 points on 41.2 percent shooting and are allowing 98.4 points on 48.4 percent shooting. Brandon Jennings leads Detroit with 16.4 points and 5.8 assists while Greg Monroe is averaging 13.8 points and 9.5 rebounds. Andre Drummond is averaging 11.8 rebounds and Josh Smith is shooting 37.7 percent from the field. The Detroit Pistons offense has struggled all year, as they’ve topped 100 points just once all season. What’s crazy is that the Pistons offensive numbers are getting worse, as they’re shooting just 40.9 percent from the field in their last five games. The Pistons remain one of the biggest disappointments this season.

*Away* - LA Lakers 
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

The Los Angeles Lakers have lost four of their last seven games but are showing more heart on both sides of the ball. On the season, the Lakers are averaging 104.1 points on 44.8 percent shooting and are allowing 112 points on 48.5 percent shooting. Kobe Bryant leads the Lakers with 26.6 points and 4.6 assists while Jordan Hill is averaging 13.5 points and 9.5 rebounds. Nick Young is shooting 39.5 percent from the field and Carlos Boozer has 14 rebounds in his last two games. The Los Angeles Lakers have been playing better basketball since Young returned to the lineup, and they’ve topped 100 points in five of their last eight games. However, the Lakers must improve defensively if more wins are going to take place, as the Lakers are allowing teams to shoot 39 percent from deep.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-1.00) 
Away - (+1.00)
*Pick - LA Lakers (+1.00)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 2, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-2-2014

*New York Knicks vs Brooklyn Nets* 

*Home* - New York Knicks
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The New York Knicks are also in danger of missing the playoffs with four straight losses. On the season, the Knicks are averaging 93.4 points on 44.9 percent shooting and are allowing 99.2 points on 44.8 percent shooting. Carmelo Anthony leads the Knicks with 23.7 points on 47.4 percent shooting and Amar'e Stoudemire is averaging 12.5 points and 7.8 rebounds. Iman Shumpert is the third New York player to average double-digit points and Tim Hardaway Jr. is 1-10 from three in his last two games. The New York Knicks lack of consistency offensively has hurt them all season, as they’re averaging just 87.2 points in their last five games, which is a step backwards. New York better figure something out quickly. J.R. Smith is questionable for this game with an illness.

*Away* - Brooklyn Nets 
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

The Brooklyn Nets are trying to get back on track and have split their last four games. On the season, the Nets are averaging 98.9 points on 45.4 percent shooting and are allowing 100.4 points on 45.3 percent shooting. Deron Williams leads the Nets with 17.9 points and 6.4 assists while Joe Johnson is averaging 16 points on 44.7 percent shooting. Mirza Teletovic is shooting 33.7 percent from beyond the arc and Brook Lopez has nine rebounds in his last two games. The Brooklyn Nets were supposed to be a better team with the return of Lopez, but really haven’t shown much on either side of the ball. The Nets are shooting just 33.4 percent from deep and are grabbing just 41.3 rebounds per game, which is also at the bottom of the league. These next few games against playoff caliber teams will tell us a lot about the Nets.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+1.00) 
Away - (-1.00)
*Pick - New York Knicks (+1.00)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 7/10
____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-2-2014

*Chicago Bulls vs Dallas Mavericks*

*Home* - Chicago Bulls
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-L

The Chicago Bulls have won three of their last four games and are looking for a statement win. On the season, the Bulls are averaging 101.1 points on 45.6 percent shooting and is allowing 98.3 points on 44 percent shooting. Jimmy Butler leads the Bulls with 21.9 points on 49.8 percent shooting and Pau Gasol is averaging 19.4 points and 11 rebounds. Derrick Rose has 35 points in his last two games and Joakim Noah has grabbed 24 rebounds in his last two games. The Chicago Bulls are finally starting to get healthy and show the league what they can do but now have to be more consistent at both ends. The Bulls are still trying to figure things out offensively, as they’re shooting 43.4 percent from the field in their last five games. Taj Gibson is doubtful for this game with an ankle injury.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

The Dallas Mavericks have won three straight games and will play their third straight road game. On the season, the Mavericks are averaging 109.1 points on 48 percent shooting and are allowing 100.1 points on 44.6 percent shooting. Monta Ellis leads Dallas with 19.6 points and 4.8 assists while Dirk Nowitzki is averaging 19.4 points on 49.6 percent shooting. Chandler Parsons is shooting 32.4 percent from beyond the arc and Tyson Chandler is averaging 11.3 rebounds per game. The Dallas Mavericks remain the best offensive team in the league and are 13-2 SU this season when scoring 100-plus points. In order to truly take that next step as a championship contender, the Mavs must improve their defensive efforts, as they’re allowing 40.3 percent shooting from deep in their last five games.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.00) 
Away - (+2.00)
*Pick - Chicago Bulls (-2.00)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 3, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-3-2014

*Boston Celtics vs Detroit Pistons *

*Home* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Boston Celtics have lost five straight games and look for their first home win in nearly a month. On the season, the Celtics are averaging 103.4 points on 46.2 percent shooting and are allowing 107.6 points on 47.1 percent shooting. Jeff Green leads Boston with 17.6 points and 4.8 rebounds while Jared Sullinger is averaging 16 points and 8.4 rebounds. Rajon Rondo is dishing out 10.5 assists and Avery Bradley has 29 points in his last two games. The Boston Celtics are allowing teams to shoot 38.4 percent from downtown in their last five games and have lost seven straight games when allowing 100-plus points. The Celtics have shown they can score and shoot a high percentage but their lack of defense has killed any early momentum and has resulted in this long losing streak.

*Away* - Detroit Pistons 
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

The Detroit Pistons have lost nine straight games and are clearly one of the biggest disappointments in the league. On the season, the Pistons are averaging 91.9 points on 41.2 percent shooting and are allowing 98.4 points on 45.4 percent shooting. Brandon Jennings leads Detroit with 16.4 points and 5.8 assists while Greg Monroe is averaging 13.8 points and 9.5 rebounds. Josh Smith is shooting 37.7 percent from the field and Andre Drummond has 20 rebounds in his last two games. The Detroit Pistons offense is shooting just 40.9 percent from the field in their last five games and have topped 100 points just once this season. The Pistons lack of offense is the reason for their struggles, as they’ve now lost 20 of their last 23 games when scoring less than 100 points.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Boston Celtics (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 9/10
__________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-3-2014

*Brooklyn Nets vs San Antonio Spurs*

*Home* - Brooklyn Nets
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-L

The Nets have won two of their last three games after stemming a late rally to down the New York Knicks 98-93 at Madison Square Garden on Tuesday. Brooklyn still hasn't beaten a team with a winning record this season and has been held to below 100 points in eight of its last nine games. However, the Nets are inching closer to the .500 mark as they look to begin a three-game homestand by beating the Spurs for the second consecutive time at Barclays Center.Joe Johnson scored 19 of his 22 points in the second half and added eight rebounds and six assists in the win over the Knicks. Brook Lopez collected a team-high 23 points on Tuesday and has finished in double figures in five of his last six games. Kevin Garnett moved into sole possession of sixth place on the NBA all-time games played list (1,392) and needs one more steal to become the 16th player in league history to record 1,800.

*Away* - San Antonio Spurs
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

The San Antonio Spurs look to win their ninth game in a row when they visit the Brooklyn Nets on Wednesday. The Spurs have won 11 of their last 12 games and beat the Philadelphia 76ers on Monday for their 16th consecutive regular season win over an Eastern Conference opponent. San Antonio is firing on all cylinders and hopes to beat the Nets for the eighth time in nine tries without peeking ahead to the mouthwatering matchup with the Southwest Division-leading Memphis Grizzlies on Dec. 5.Kawhi Leonard matched his career high with 26 points and Aron Baynes scored a personal-best 15 points in the win over the 76ers. Tony Parker (hip) and Tim Duncan (rest) sat out Monday's game, but both players are expected to be available against the Nets. Danny Green was limited to five points on 1-of-9 shooting against Philadelphia after tallying a team-high 18 in the victory over the Boston Celtics on Nov. 30.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+8.50) 
Away - (-8.50)
*Pick - San Antonio Spurs (-8.50)*
Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 3, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-3-2014

*Miami Heat vs Atlanta Hawks*

*Home* - Miami Heat 
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-W

Dwyane Wade pointed out Miami's defensive deficiencies after the team's latest loss, but the Heat haven't exactly been lighting up the scoreboard of late either, failing to reach the century mark since facing the Atlanta Hawks nearly three weeks ago.The Heat may need to top triple digits to keep up with the surging Hawks in Wednesday night's rematch, and will almost certainly need a better defensive performance than the last meeting.Miami (9-8) had perhaps its finest defensive showing of the season in an 86-79 win in New York on Sunday but followed with a 107-86 drubbing in Washington the next day. The Heat let the Southeast Division-leading Wizards shoot 54.2 percent and go 10 of 19 from 3-point range, while they missed 20 of 22 attempts from beyond the arc.

*Away* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

The Hawks have won three in a row over the Heat but all those games were in Atlanta. They've lost in each of their last five visits to Miami but went to overtime before falling 121-119 in the most recent one Dec. 23.Wade has missed four of the last five meetings with Atlanta.Paul Millsap scored 19 against Miami last month while Al Horford also had 19 on 8-of-10 shooting.Atlanta's previous win over the Heat capped a season-high, four-game win streak.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - Miami Heat (-4.50)*
Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 9/10
____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-3-2014

*Minnessota Timberwolves vs Philadelphia 76ers* 

*Home* - Minnessota Timberwolves 
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

The Minnesota Timberwolves have lost five of their last six games and continue to battle injuries. On the season, the Timberwolves are averaging 100.8 points on 44.4 percent shooting and are allowing 111.2 points on 50.7 percent shooting. Thaddeus Young is averaging 13.4 points and 4.5 rebounds while Andrew Wiggins is averaging 11.8 points on 39.9 percent shooting. Mo Williams is dishing out 6.7 assists per game and Gorgui Dieng has scored 18 points in his last two games. The Minnesota Timberwolves are still having no trouble scoring even with the injuries to some of their key players, but their defense is preventing them from winning games. The Timberwolves have allowed more than 100 points in six straight games and are allowing 49.4 percent shooting in their last five.

*Away* - Philadelphia 76ers 
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers have yet to win a game and are on pace to being one of the worst teams ever. On the season, the 76ers are averaging 91.5 points on 41.4 percent shooting and are allowing 105.9 points on 47.1 percent shooting. Michael Carter-Williams is averaging 15.6 points and 6.8 rebounds while Alexey Shved is averaging 10.4 points on 39.8 percent shooting. K.J. McDaniels has grabbed 22 rebounds in his last two games and Henry Sims is averaging 5.9 rebounds per game. The Philadelphia 76ers are just brutal at both ends of the floor and aren’t getting any better, as they’re allowing teams to shoot 47.2 percent from the field in their last five games. Nerlens Noel is questionable with a hip injury.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-7.50) 
Away - (+7.50)
*Pick - Minnessota Timberwolves (-7.50)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## CRonaldo (Dec 3, 2014)

Minnessota is a good pick, Philadephia is hopeless as guest.


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 4, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-4-2014

*New York Knicks vs Cleveland Cavaliers*

*Home* - New York Knicks
Away - Cleveland Cavaliers 

The New York Knicks have lost five straight and are in serious danger of missing the playoffs. On the season, the Knicks are averaging 93.4 points on 44.8 percent shooting and are allowing 99.1 points on 44.8 percent shooting. Carmelo Anthony leads the Knicks with 23.5 points and 6.1 rebounds while Amar'e Stoudemire is averaging 12.8 points and 7.9 rebounds. Jose Calderon is shooting 51.7 percent from beyond the arc and Iman Shumpert has scored 15 points in his last two games. The New York Knicks main struggles all year have been on the offensive side, but the numbers have gotten even worse, as they’re shooting just 41 percent from the field in their last five games. J.R. Smith is probable for this matchup despite an illness.

*Away* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-W

The Cleveland Cavaliers are starting to show signs of life, as they’ve won four straight games. On the season, the Cavaliers are averaging 103.8 points on 43.6 percent shooting and are allowing 99.9 points on 46.4 percent shooting. LeBron James leads the Cavs with 24.9 points and 7.4 assists while Kyrie Irving is averaging 21.5 points and 4.9 assists. kevin Love is averaging 17.9 points on 45.4 percent shooting and Anderson Varejao is grabbing seven rebounds per game. The Cleveland Cavaliers have always been able to score points by the truckload, but it’s their defense that’s improve most during this stretch, as they’re allowing just 42.2 percent shooting in their last five games. This begins a three-game road trip for the Cavs, and they’re 3-3 SU away from home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+8.00) 
Away - (-8.00)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-8.00)*
Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 10/10
__________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-4-2014

*Portland Trail Blazers vs Indiana Pacers*

*Home* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-L

The showing against Denver continued a string of good performances for Aldridge, who has five double-doubles over the last six games. “His stroke was going really well and I think the fact we had so many 3s the last time and they were doubling him, they wanted to play him straight this time,” coach Terry Stotts told reporters. “So he carried us, not only with his jump shot but then late going to the post, getting to the free-throw line.” Aldridge is averaging 24.3 points and 12.5 rebounds during the hot stretch. The Portland Trail Blazers seek their 12th victory in 13 games when they host the Indiana Pacers on Thursday. Portland had to work to get past Denver on Tuesday as center Robin Lopez scored the tiebreaking basket with 1.3 seconds left in a 105-103 win. Indiana has been battling through injuries and that made dealing with speedy Phoenix a chore as the Pacers went down to a 116-99 defeat on Tuesday.

*Away* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-W

Indiana is 0-2 on a four-game road trip after the loss to the Suns but did get center Roy Hibbert (ankle) back after a four-game absence. Portland star LaMarcus Aldridge scored a season-best 39 points in the Trail Blazers’ win over the Nuggets but it was what he did in the final seconds that was the stunner – passing the ball to Lopez for the winning hoop. “Everybody in the arena thought I would shoot it if I touched it,” Aldridge told reporters. Hibbert came back strong and had 15 points and 10 rebounds for his fifth double-double of the season. He also recorded one block – the 903rd of his career – to move within one of fourth-place Dale Davis in franchise history. Hibbert is averaging 13.2 points and eight rebounds but has only scored in double figures in back-to-back games on two occasions and has yet to have consecutive double-digit outings on the boards.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-9.00) 
Away - (+9.00)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (-9.00)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 9/10
__________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-4-2014

*Golden State Warriors vs New Orleans Pelicans*

*Home* - Golden State Warriors
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

The Golden State Warriors are off to the best start in franchise history and are staring down their longest winning streak ever. The Warriors will try to match the 1971-72 squad for the longest streak in history by taking their 11th when they host the New Orleans Pelicans on Thursday. The streak was in jeopardy against the Orlando Magic on Tuesday until Stephen Curry buried a go-ahead 3-pointer in transition in the final seconds. Curry and Klay Thompson scored all the points in a game-ending 14-4 run that helped Golden State overcome a nine-point deficit against the Magic. “(Curry) bailed us out,” Warriors coach Steve Kerr told reporters. “It took a lot of individual brilliance down the stretch to bail us out, but what I told the team was we had to have that because we didn’t play as a team for the rest of the game.” That has not been the norm for Golden State, which leads the NBA in point differential behind an offense and a defense that both rank among the most efficient in the league.

*Away* - New Orleans Pelicans
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-W-L

The Pelicans snapped a three-game slide and pulled back to .500 with a 112-104 home win over Oklahoma City on Tuesday and are opening up a three-game California road trip with Golden State. “We just have to remind ourselves how it feels to win, and take that into this road trip,” New Orleans star Anthony Davis told reporters. “We’ve just got to be consistent and realize what we do best. We can't try to outscore teams. We’ve got to defend, rebound and run.” The Warriors can defend, rebound and run as well and have held eight of their last 10 opponents under 100 points. Davis put up 25 points and 10 rebounds on Tuesday but was overshadowed by Tyreke Evans, who moved over to the shooting guard spot to make room in the starting lineup for Luke Babbitt and responded with a season-high 30 points on 14-of-24 shooting. “I was in attack mode,” Evans told reporters. “I was in a zone. Once you get in a zone, you feel like no one can stay in front of you.” Evans has scored 18 or more points in three of the last four games.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-8.50) 
Away - (+8.50)
*Pick - Golden State Warriors (-8.50)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## Rob (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice work! I am a total novice in American Sports but might have a go on the above game


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 5, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-5-2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Oklahoma City Thunder*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers are coming off their first win of the season and hope to keep things rolling. On the season, the 76ers are averaging 91.1 points on 41.3 percent shooting and are allowing 104.3 points on 46.5 percent shooting. Michael Carter-Williams is averaging 16 points and 6.1 assists while Alexey Shved is averaging 10.4 points on 39.8 percent shooting. K.J. McDaniels has 43 points in his last three games and Nerlens Noel has five blocks in his last five games. The Philadelphia 76ers aren’t getting the results they’d like, but they’re playing hard and improving defensively, as they’re allowing 44.5 percent shooting from the field and 28.2 percent shooting from deep in their last five games. Shved is questionable for this game with a hip injury.

*Away* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

The Oklahoma City Thunder have split their last four games and are as healthy as they’ve been all year. On the season, the Thunder are averaging 91.7 points on 42.3 percent shooting and are allowing 94.2 points on 42.4 percent shooting. Kevin Durant leads the Thunder with 27 points on 50 percent shooting and Russell Westbrook is averaging 23.3 points and 6.3 assists. Reggie Jackson is shooting 42 percent from the field and Serge Ibaka leads OKC with 7.6 rebounds. The Oklahoma City Thunder have been one of the top defensive teams in the league all season and are holding teams to 41.5 percent shooting in their last five games. Now, with Durant back, the Thunder are a complete offensive team and will begin their playoff push starting with this game.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+12.00) 
Away - (-12.00)
*Pick - Oklahoma City Thunder (-12.00)*
Odds - 1.87
Stakes - 10/10
____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-5-2014

*Boston Celtics vs LA Lakers*

*Home* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Boston Celtics have lost five of their last six games and are also looking to improve defensively. On the season, the Celtics are averaging 103.8 points on 46 percent shooting and are allowing 107.3 points on 46.6 percent shooting. Jeff Green leads Boston with 19 points on 44 percent shooting and Jared Sullinger is averaging 16.3 points and 8.4 rebounds. Rajon Rondo is averaging 10.9 assists per game and Avery Bradley has 24 points in his last two games. The Boston Celtics are allowing teams to shoot 39.3 percent from beyond the arc on the season and are 3-10 SU this season when allowing 100-plus points. The good news is that the Celtics have improved their defensive numbers recently but are still allowing 105 points per game in their last five contests.

*Away* - LA Lakers
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

The Los Angeles Lakers have split their last four games and will wrap up a three-game road trip. On the season, the Lakers are averaging 103.7 points on 44.6 percent shooting and are allowing 111.1 points on 47.9 percent shooting. Kobe Bryant leads the Lakers with 26 points and 4.9 assists while Jordan Hill is averaging 13.7 points and 9.5 rebounds. Nick Young is shooting 40.7 percent from the field and Carlos Boozer has 15 rebounds in his last two games. The Los Angeles Lakers continue to play improved basketball since the return of Young, but their defense continues to let them down. The Lakers are allowing 109.6 points in their last five games and are 2-12 SU this season when allowing 100-plus points. The schedule only gets harder from here, so the Lakers must take advantage of these games.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.50) 
Away - (+3.50)
*Pick - LA Lakers (+3.50)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10
____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-5-2014

*Brooklyn Nets vs Atlanta Hawks* 

*Home* - Brooklyn Nets
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-L

The Brooklyn Nets are starting to show signs of life by winning three of their last four games. On the season, the Nets are averaging 98.6 points on 45 percent shooting and are allowing 99.5 points on 44.5 percent shooting. Deron Williams leads Brooklyn with 17.9 points and 6.5 assists while Joe Johnson is averaging 15.9 points on 43.6 percent shooting. Kevin Garnett is grabbing 8.5 rebounds per game and Mirza Teletovic is shooting 35.9 percent from deep. The Brooklyn Nets still have their scoring slumps at times but are holding teams to just 43.4 percent shooting in their last five games. Defense is key, as the Nets are 8-4 SU this season when allowing less than 100 points. Andrei Kirilenko remains questionable for this game with personal issues.

*Away* - Atlanta Hawks 
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-L

The Atlanta Hawks have won four straight games and are clicking offensively. On the season, the Hawks are averaging 104.2 points on 48 percent shooting and are allowing 101.7 points on 45.8 percent shooting. Jeff Teague leads Atlanta with 18 points and 7.2 assists while Paul Millsap is averaging 16.7 points and 7.9 rebounds. Al Horford is grabbing 6.2 rebounds per game and Kyle Korver is 9-14 from beyond the arc in his last two games. The Atlanta Hawks are shooting 52.2 percent from the field in their last five games and are 9-4 SU this season when topping 100 points. The only issue with the Hawks has been their defense that’s allowing teams to shoot 38.3 percent from three in their last five contests. Five of the Hawks six losses this season have come when they’ve allowing 100-plus points.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+1.00) 
Away - (-1.00)
*Pick - Brooklyn Nets (+1.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 5, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-5-2014

*Dallas Mavericks vs Phoenix Suns*

*Home* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

The Dallas Mavericks are taking care of business in early action with a 15-5 record entering this contest behind the NBA’s top scoring offense which averages 110.2 points per game.  Dirk Nowitzki has sat out two of the last four games on the second night of back-to-backs so the big German figures to be well-rested and ready to produce in this game.  The Mavericks can also rely on the contributions of Monta Ellis, with the ninth year shooting guard averaging 20.7 points and 4.8 assists per game.   The Mavericks are riding a five game winning streak into this contest and hold a 7-2 record on their home floor with losses coming in against weaker Eastern foes in the Heat and Pacers.  The Mavericks won’t be taking a Western conference team lightly and figure to find ways to score against a Suns team that has shown vulnerability on the defensive end.

*Away* - Phoenix Suns
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-W

The Phoenix Suns are carrying over their form from last season into this year as they sit at 11-8 on the season with a 5-4 mark on the road.  Part of that success has come over the last month where the Suns have gone 6-3 against Eastern Conference opponents; the Suns open a tough three road game set in four nights here with trips to Houston and the LA Clippers on the horizon.   Phoenix ranks 5th in the league in scoring with 105.1 points per game but the defense will be challenged here after allowing 103.1 points per game to rank 25th in the league up until this point.  The Suns will hope that Goran Dragic’s strong outings in the past two games will carry over, especially from deep where Gragic is eight for 12.  The Suns always have options to score with five players averaging double figures including Eric Bledsoe and Isaiah Thomas in addition to Dragic in the backcourt, but the team’s rebounding could use work with no big man averaging double digit rebounds as Markieff Morris leads the team with 6.4 per game and Miles Plumlee hauls in six per game from the center position.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-5.50) 
Away - (+5.50)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-5.50)*
Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 10/10
_____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-5-2014

*Milwaukee Bucks vs Miami Heat*

*Home* - Milwaukee Bucks
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

The Milwaukee Bucks are a young and exciting team that has recently given the Cavaliers and Mavericks all they could handle in their latest two games.  Unfortunately both efforts came up just short as the 10-10 Bucks are actually on a three game losing streak.  Brandon Knight is having a great season at point guard with 17.9 points, six assists and 4.8 rebounds per game and rookie Jabari Parker is averaging 12.2 points and 6.1 rebounds per game.  The Bucks will be weakened here with roster-staple Ersan Ilyasova slated to miss this contest with a nasal fracture and concussion sustained in the team’s loss at Cleveland.  The Bucks have the necessary depth to take on a next-man-up mentality though which was evidenced by Khris Middleton’s 21 points last time out in Ilyasova’s absence.   Milwaukee is just 5-4 on their home floor this year but all the losses came against respectable teams.

*Away* - Miami Heat
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-W

The Miami Heat are 9-9 to start the year but really you can pin much of the success and failure the team has seen on the health and production of star guard Dwyane Wade.  Wade has missed seven of the team’s 18 games but he’s been producing when playing with 21.2 points, 5.7 assists and 3.5 rebounds per game.  The contributions from Chris Bosh have been steadier and more impressive overall though with the big man 21.8 points, 8.9 rebounds and 2.3 assists per game.  The Heat have struggled with team rebounding ranking last in the league with just 36.3 per game.  Defensively the Heat rank 9th while allowing just 97.8 points per game but that stat can be a little misleading when looking at the team’s change in pace without the transition game which LeBron previously spearheaded.  The Heat struggled to score in a 91-84 loss to the Bucks in Miami on November 16th, a game in which Milwaukee dominated in paint points 46-24.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.00) 
Away - (+2.00)
*Pick - Miami Heat (+2.00)*
Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 5, 2014)

Rob said:


> Nice work! I am a total novice in American Sports but might have a go on the above game



Thank you sir


----------



## Rob (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice winner in this game: Golden State Warriors vs New Orleans Pelicans.  Thanks!


----------



## bestbets (Dec 5, 2014)

Are bets in NBA profitable, which bookmaker do you use @AndreBlatche ?


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 7, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-8-2014

*Boston Celtics vs Washington Wizards*

*Home* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Boston Celtics are looking for a season-high third straight victory. On the season, the Celtics are averaging 104.4 points on 46.3 percent shooting and are allowing 106.6 points on 46.3 percent shooting. Jeff Green leads Boston with 19 points and 4.7 rebounds while Jared Sullinger is averaging 16.3 points and 8.7 rebounds. Avery Bradley is shooting 45.4 percent from the field and Rajon Rondo is averaging 11.3 assists per game. The Boston Celtics are one of the better offensive teams in the league but their defense is allowing teams to shoot 39.2 percent from deep and are 3-10 SU this season when allowing 100-plus points. The Celtics will give themselves a chance to win game as long as their defense holds up.

*Away* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

The Washington Wizards have won four straight games and will play their first road game on the month. On the season, the Wizards are averaging 100.1 points on 47.1 percent shooting and are allowing 95.6 points on 42.8 percent shooting. John Wall leads Washington with 17.6 points and 9.8 assists while Bradley Beal is averaging 14.7 points on 46.8 percent shooting. Marcin Gortat is grabbing 8.8 rebounds per game and Paul Pierce is shooting 41.1 percent from the field. The Washington Wizards have shown they can compete with anybody on the offensive end, but they’re holding teams to 41.9 percent shooting from the field and 28.2 percent shooting from deep in their last five games. Defense is the key for the Wizards this season, as they’re 11-0 SU when holding opponents under 100 points.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+4.00) 
Away - (-4.00)
*Pick - Washington Wizards (-4.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 10/10
____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-8-2014

*Atlanta Hawks vs Denver Nuggets*

*Home* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-L

The Atlanta Hawks are playing some of their best basketball with wins in five straight. On the season, the Hawks are averaging 103.9 points on 47.7 percent shooting and are allowing 100.2 points on 45.4 percent shooting. Jeff Teague leads Atlanta with 17.8 points and 7.1 assists while Paul Millsap is averaging 16.7 points and eight rebounds. Kyle Korver is shooting 52.8 percent from the field and Al Horford is averaging 6.1 rebounds per game. The Atlanta Hawks, a team that has also had issues defensively, is holding teams to just 89.6 points on 42.5 percent shooting in their last five games. The Hawks have won seven straight games when allowing less than 100 points. Now the question is if the Hawks can continue to play this balanced style of basketball.

*Away* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

The Denver Nuggets have split their last six games and will play their third road contest this month. On the season, the Nuggets are averaging 104.4 points on 44.4 percent shooting and are allowing 105.9 points on 45.3 percent shooting. Ty Lawson leads Denver with 16.5 points and 10.3 assists while Arron Afflalo is averaging 14.2 points on 45.6 percent shooting. Kenneth Faried is averaging 6.7 rebounds per game and Wilson Chandler is shooting 43.8 percent from the field. The Denver Nuggets inability to play defense has prevented them from playing consistent, as they’re allowing teams to shoot 37 percent from deep and score 108.4 points in their last five games. The Nuggets are 6-0 SU this season when holding teams under 100 points. Denver is a solid offensive team but needs more balance to really turn the corner.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-5.50) 
Away - (+5.50)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (-5.50)*
Odds - 1.85
Stakes - 9/10
____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-8-2014

*Memphis Grizzlies vs Miami Heat*

*Home* - Memphis Grizzlies
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

The Memphis Grizzlies have won five of their last seven and are tied for first place in the Southwest. On the season, the Grizzlies are averaging 100.2 points on 46.6 percent shooting and are allowing 93.8 points on 43.6 percent shooting. Marc Gasol leads Memphis with 19.8 points and 8.2 rebounds while Mike Conley is averaging 16.6 points and 6.5 assists. Zach Randolph is averaging 15.5 points and 11.2 rebounds while Courtney Lee is shooting 52.5 percent from the field. The Memphis Grizzlies have lost two straight games but are 11-2 SU this season when holding a team under 100 points. The Grizzlies are averaging 42 rebounds per game, which is about average but nearly seven more boards than what the Heat are averaging.

*Away* - Miami Heat
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Miami Heat have lost four of their last five games and play their third road game of the month. On the season, the Heat are averaging 95.5 points on 46.4 percent shooting and are allowing 98.4 points on 47.6 percent shooting. Chris Bosh leads the Heat with 21.8 points and 8.7 rebounds while Dwyane Wade is averaging 21.8 points and 5.9 assists. Mario Chalmers is averaging 4.9 assists per game and Shawne Williams is shooting 47.5 percent from the field. The Miami Heat are struggling mightily on the defensive side, allowing teams to shoot 50.8 percent from the field and 42 percent from deep in their last five games. The Heat are known for playing above-average defense, but they’ve lost seven straight when allowing 100-plus points. Luol Deng and Norris Cole are questionable for this game with injuries.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-8.00) 
Away - (+8.00)
*Pick - Miami Heat (+8.00)*
Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 7, 2014)

bestbets said:


> Are bets in NBA profitable, which bookmaker do you use @AndreBlatche ?



It depends sir, the higher and accurate your bet the profitable it is. i am using our site sir it is Sbobet 

thanks for your question sir, have a nice day


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 7, 2014)

Rob said:


> Nice winner in this game: Golden State Warriors vs New Orleans Pelicans.  Thanks!



Yeah  thank you sir


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 7, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-8-2014

*Home* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

Detroit Pistons were looking like favorites to snap a 10-game losing streak with the lowly Sixers visiting last night, but for the second straight game they fell in overtime to make it 11 straight losses in a row. Josh Smith led the way with 23 points while Kyle Singler added 21, but with the game tied at 100-100 with 13 seconds left in the fourth, Brandon Jennings failed to get an open shot and things just went from bad to worse in overtime as the Pistons went zero for 11 from the field to lose by 108-101 in the end. With the loss, Detroit falls to 3-17 overall and 2-9 at home.

*Away* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-L

The Oklahoma City Thunder have been with their full squad for two games now and they were able to make up for their loss against the Pelicans on Tuesday with an easy 103-91 win over the Sixers on Friday. Kevin Durant had a passive game of just 10 points on three of 11 shooting, but other players were able to make up for it with Serge Ibaka added 19 points and Russell Westbrook scoring 27. In a game that the Thunder should have won by more than 20 points, the starters didn't really make any inroads so it was up to the bench players like Reggie Jackson and Jeremy Lamb to come in and take over. The win wasn't as easy as it should have been but the Thunder will take it and improve to 6-13 on the season and 2-8 on the road.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+9.00) 
Away - (-9.00)
*Pick - Detroit Pistons (+9.00)*
Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 9/10
__________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-8-2014

*Dallas Mavericks vs Milwaukee Bucks*

*Home* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

The Dallas Mavericks have been leaning heavily on Monta Ellis this season and stock only seemed to go higher when Dirk Nowitzki was rested on Wednesday night against the Milwaukee Bucks as Ellis scored a team-high 23 points against the Bucks, including a wild, fall-away jumper at the buzzer to lift the Mavs over the Bucks by 107-105. Chandler Parsons added 14 points and Tyson Chandler added 18 points and 20 rebounds, but with the game on the line, there was no question who was taking the last shot. Since that win, the Mavs actually went on to get ambushed by the Suns at home which snapped a five-game win streak, but they're still a healthy 15-6 on the season and 7-3 at home.

*Away* - Milwaukee Bucks
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

Bucks, Brandon Knights led the way with 25 points against the Mavs on Wednesday while Khris Middleton added 21 off the bench, but other than another 12 points from OJ Mayo, nobody else finished in double digits in scoring. Since Wednesday, the Bucks went on to crush the Heat by 109-85 on Friday in a more balanced scoring effort as six players finished in double figures, led by Kendall Marshall who made the most of garbage time to score 20 points on seven of eight shooting. With the win, Milwaukee improved to 11-10 on the season and 6-4 at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-9.50) 
Away - (+9.50)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-9.50)*
Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 8, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-9-2014

*Indiana Pacers vs Atlanta Hawks*

*Home* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

The Indiana Pacers have lost four straight but are as healthy as they’ve been all year. On the season, the Pacers are averaging 93.5 points on 42.5 percent shooting and are allowing 96.3 points on 45.4 percent shooting. David West leads Indiana with 14.2 points and 6.8 rebounds while Rodney Stuckey is averaging 12.8 points on 41.4 percent shooting. Roy Hibbert is grabbing 7.9 rebounds per game and Donald Sloan is averaging five assists per game. The Indiana Pacers are still trying to figure things out offensively but at least have another scoring option and physical presence with the return of West. However, the Pacers are shooting just 41.5 percent from the field and 27.4 percent from deep in their last five games.

*Away* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-L

The Atlanta Hawks are playing their best ball of the season with six straight wins and will play their third road game of the month. On the season, the Hawks are averaging 103.9 points on 47.7 percent shooting and are allowing 100.2 points on 45.4 percent shooting. Jeff Teague leads Atlanta with 17.8 points and 7.1 assists while Paul Millsap is averaging 16.7 points and eight rebounds. Al Horford is grabbing 6.1 rebounds per game and Kyle Korver is 5-11 from deep in his last two games. The Atlanta Hawks have been one of the better offensive teams in the league but it’s their offense that’s made the difference during this stretch. The Hawks are allowing 42.5 percent shooting in their last five games and have won eight straight games when allowing less than 100 points. The Atlanta Hawks are quietly becoming a contender in the East.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-1.00) 
Away - (+1.00)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (+1.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 10/10
______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-9-2014

*Washington Wizards vs Boston Celtics* 

*Home* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-W

The Wizards were perhaps a little overconfident about their chances of a fifth straight win after blowing past the Nuggets by 30 points on Friday and it really put them in a hole early on. The Wizards would fall behind by 25 points in the third quarter before rallying back to 94-93 with 1:12 left in the game, but they just couldn't get over the final hurdle as the Celtics closed the game out to win by 101-93. For the Wizards, John Wall led the way with 17 points and 14 assists, while Rasual Butler added a team-high 22 points off the bench.

*Away* - Boston Celtics 
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Celtics, Jeff Green led the way with a game-high 25 points while Marcus Thornton added a rapid-fire 21 points in just 17 minutes off the bench, but it was once again Rajon Rondo who stuffed the stat sheet with a triple double of 13 points, 13 rebounds and 11 assists. With the win, Boston has now won three straight to improve to 7-11 on the season and 5-7 at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-9.00) 
Away - (+9.00)
*Pick - Washington Wizards (-9.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 8/10
______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-9-2014

*Minnesota Timberwolves vs Golden State Warriors*

*Home* - Minnesota Timberwolves
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

The Minnesota Timberwolves have lost five straight games and continue to deal with injuries. On the season, the Timberwolves are averaging 100.2 points on 43.9 percent shooting and are allowing 110.6 points on 50.3 percent shooting. Thaddeus Young is averaging 14 points and 4.4 rebounds while Andrew Wiggins is averaging 11.4 points on 38.5 percent shooting. Shabazz Muhammad has 40 points in his last two games and Corey Brewer is shooting 43.3 percent from the field. The Minnesota Timberwolves are missing a ton of key guys and it really hasn’t helped their defense, which is allowing 111.2 points in their last five games. The Timberwolves have lost 14 of 15 games this season when allowing 100 or more points. Mo Williams is questionable for this game with a back injury.

*Away* - Golden State Warriors
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

The Golden State Warriors are playing the best basketball of any team, winning 12 straight games. On the season, the Warriors are averaging 107.1 points on 48.2 percent shooting and are allowing 96.2 points on 41.1 percent shooting. Stephen Curry is averaging 23.2 points and 7.7 assists while Klay Thompson is averaging 21.2 points on 44.6 percent shooting. Draymond Green is grabbing 7.6 rebounds per game and Marreese Speights is shooting 53.8 percent from the field. The Golden State Warriors have clearly forgotten how to lose games and are playing great basketball at both ends. One thing that the Warriors have improved on is their turnovers, as they’re averaging 16 on the season but are turning it over just 12.6 times in their last five games.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+13.00) 
Away - (-13.00)
*Pick - Golden State Warriors (-13.00)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 9/10
______________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-9-2014

*LA Clippers vs Phoenix Suns*

*Home* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

The Los Angeles Clippers have been on an absolute tear, winning their last seven straight and coming off a 120-100 rout of the Pelicans. The Clippers built an early 18-point lead before seeing that lead disappear by halftime, but they regrouped in the break and dominated th second half 66-46 to win easily. Chris Paul ran the show with 18 points and 16 assists, while Blake Griffin added 30 points on 10 of 15 shooting, but it didn't stop there as JJ Redick added 21 points and Jamal Crawford had 20 to round out the scoring. LA started the season a little shaky but are now looking like they're in mid-season form, but it's still hard to get too excited because it's still early in the season and all LA are doing is beating up on the lesser teams.

*Away* - Phoenix Suns
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

The Phoenix Suns have lost four of their last seven and are coming off a 100-95 loss against the Rockets on Saturday in a disappointing display after blowing away the Mavericks just the night before. Perhaps fatigue was a factor, because the Suns looked lethargic to start the game and got punished big time, falling behind by 60-41 going into halftime before rallying late. Eric Bledsoe led the way with 23 points while Gerald Green added 16 off the bench, but Markieff Morris shot just two of 14 to finish with four points after scoring 22 points in Friday's win. Isaiah Thomas missed his sixth game with an ankle injury and isn't expected back anytime soon

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-8.00) 
Away - (+8.00)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-8.00)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 9, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-10-2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs Toronto Raptors*

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-W

The Cleveland Cavaliers finally look to be getting into their groove now and it was the Nets who found that out last night in a 110-88 rout in Brooklyn. Kevin Love continued his hot shooting with 19 points while LeBron James added 18, but it was actually Dion Waiters' 26 points off the bench that turned a close game into an easy win for the Cavs. Kyrie Irving had one of his worst games of the season, scoring just seven points on two of 10 shooting but the Cavs hardly needed him after the halftime as they just shut the Nets down defensively and dominated the second half by 60-39. With the win, Cleveland improved to 12-7 overall and 6-3 on the road.

*Away* - Toronto Raptors
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

The Toronto Raptors have been in some decent form themselves, winning three of their last four including a 112-107 overtime thriller over the Nuggets last night. Kyle Lowry had an off shooting night but led the way with 13 points and 13 assists while Jonas Valanciunas added 18 points on eight of 11 shooting, but you can credit this win to the bench production as Louis Williams and Patrick Patterson scored 26 and 19 points respectively, including a combined eight of 17 from the three-point line. As a team, the Raptors shot a healthy 50.6 percent from the field, which is not that surprising as they are currently ranked second in the league in points with an average of 108.8 ppg.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-6.00) 
Away - (+6.00)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-6.00)*
Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 9/10
_________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-10-2014

*Detroit Pistons vs Portland Trail Blazers*

*Home* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

The Detroit Pistons have lost 12 straight games and at this point would be better off tanking the rest of the way. On the season, the Pistons are averaging 93.1 points on 40.7 percent shooting and are allowing 99.6 points on 45.2 percent shooting. Greg Monroe leads Detroit with 14.3 points and 9.3 rebounds while Brandon Jennings is averaging 14.2 points and 6.2 assists. Josh Smith is shooting 38.1 percent from the field and Andre Drummond is averaging 11.7 rebounds per game. The Detroit Pistons inability to score the basketball has been painful, as they’re shooting just 38.3 percent from the field in their last five games. The Pistons have topped 100 points just three times this season and have shown little signs of turning things around. The schedule for the next couple of weeks also don’t help Detroit.

*Away* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

The Portland Trail Blazers have won four straight games and are playing their best ball of the season. On the season, the Trail Blazers are averaging 103.4 points on 45.2 percent shooting and are allowing 96 points on 43.4 percent shooting. LaMarcus Aldridge leads Portland with 22.3 points and 9.9 rebounds while Damian Lillard is averaging 19.9 points and 6.3 assists. Wesley Matthews is shooting 47.9 percent from the field and Robin Lopez is grabbing 7.1 rebounds per game. The Portland Trail Blazers are Top 10 in both points scored and points allowed, and they have lost just one game over the last month. The Trail Blazers are the top rebounding team with 47.3 boards per game and have won 10 straight when scoring 100-plus points.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+7.00) 
Away - (-7.00)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (-7.00)*
Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 9/10
_________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-10-2014

*Memphis Grizzlies vs Dallas Mavericks*

*Home* - Memphis Grizzlies
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

The Memphis Grizzlies have won six of their last eight games and are tied for first in the Southwest. On the season, the Grizzlies are averaging 100.4 points on 47.2 percent shooting and are allowing 93.4 points on 43.9 percent shooting. Marc Gasol leads Memphis with 19 points and 8.1 rebounds while Mike Conley is averaging 16.7 points and 6.3 assists. Zach Randolph is grabbing 11 rebounds per game and Courtney Lee is shooting 54.1 percent from the field. The Memphis Grizzlies are known for their elite defensive play, but they’re shooting 51.5 percent from the field in their last five games and are 9-1 SU this season when scoring 100 or more points. The Grizzlies are going to be a tough team to beat if their offense can continue to produce at a high level.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

The Dallas Mavericks have won six of their last seven games and remain one of the top offensive teams. On the season, the Mavericks are averaging 110.6 points on 48.1 percent shooting and are allowing 102.5 points on 45.7 percent shooting. Monta Ellis leads Dallas with 21.2 points and 4.6 assists while Dirk Nowitzki is averaging 19.2 points and 5.6 rebounds. Chandler Parsons is shooting 42.9 percent from the field and Tyson Chandler is grabbing 11.9 rebounds per game. The Dallas Mavericks are averaging the most points this season and are a red hot 16-3 SU when scoring at least 100 points. The concern for the Mavericks remains their defense that’s allowing teams to shoot 48.9 percent from the field in their last five games. The Mavericks have to be more balanced if they’re going to compete come playoff time.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (+3.00)*
Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 9, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-10-2014

*New Orleans Pelicans vs New York Knicks*

*Home* - New Orleans Pelicans
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-W

The New Orleans Pelicans have lost five of their last seven games and hope to get back to a .50 record. On the season, the Pelicans are averaging 100.4 points on 45.2 percent shooting and are allowing 100.3 points on 46.1 percent shooting. Anthony Davis leads New Orleans with 25.2 points and 10.7 rebounds while Tyreke Evans is averaging 15.2 points and 5.8 assists. Jrue Holiday is averaging 6.6 assists per game and Ryan Anderson is shooting 41.6 percent from the field. The New Orleans Pelicans struggles defensively has really hurt their consistency, as they’re allowing teams to shoot 40.4 percent from deep in their last five games and are 3-7 SU this season when allowing 100 or more points. However, the Pelicans have done a fine job this year of beating below-average teams.

*Away* - New York Knicks
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The New York Knicks have lost eight straight games and will begin a three-game road trip. On the season, the Knicks are averaging 93.7 points on 45.1 percent shooting and are allowing 99 points on 44.8 percent shooting. Carmelo Anthony leads New York with 23.2 points and 6.6 rebounds while Amar'e Stoudemire is averaging 12.9 points and 7.9 rebounds. J.R. Smith is shooting 41.7 percent from the field and Iman Shumpert is averaging 3.1 assists. The New York Knicks struggles on offense have been dreadful, as they’re shooting only 43.6 percent from the field in their last five games and have lost 13 of their last 14 games when scoring under 100 points. The good news for the Knicks is that their last four games have been decided by five or less points.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-7.00) 
Away - (+7.00)
*Pick - New York Knicks (+7.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 8/10
___________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-10-2014

*Oklahoma City Thunder vs Milwaukee Bucks*

*Home* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-W

The Oklahoma City Thunder are as healthy as they’ve been all year and have won four of their last five games. On the season, the Thunder are averaging 92.4 points on 42.7 percent shooting and are allowing 94 points on 42.3 percent shooting. Russell Westbrook leads OKC with 23.7 points and 6.5 assists while Kevin Durant is averaging 21.7 points and 4.3 rebounds. Reggie Jackson is averaging 6.8 assists and Serge Ibaka is grabbing 7.7 rebounds per game. The Oklahoma City Thunder are shooting 46 percent from the field in their last five games and are averaging more than 47 rebounds. Now that the Thunder are healthy, their overall numbers are going to improve and they should slowly start to make their playoff run. OKC has to stay hot in order to turn its season around.

*Away* - Milwaukee Bucks
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-W

The Milwaukee Bucks have lost four of their last five games and are sitting with a .500 record. On the season, the Bucks are averaging 98.7 points on 45.8 percent shooting and are allowing 99.9 points on 45.4 percent shooting. Brandon Knight leads the Bucks with 17.6 points and 5.8 assists while Jabari Parker is averaging 12.4 points and 5.9 rebounds. Giannis Antetokounmpo is grabbing 5.8 rebounds per game and O.J. Mayo is shooting 39.1 percent from the field. The Milwaukee Bucks struggles have been on the offensive end for much of the season but they’re shooting 50.3 percent from the field in their last five games and have topped 100 points in seven straight games. If the Bucks can continue to play like that offensively along with their average decent, they have a shot to be a playoff team in the East.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-10.00) 
Away - (+10.00)
*Pick - Milwaukee Bucks (+10.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 10, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-11-2014

*Charlotte Hornets vs Boston Celtics*

*Home* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

The Charlotte Hornets have lost 10 of their last 11 games and have to get going offensively. On the season, the Hornets are averaging 94.2 points on 43 percent shooting and are allowing 101.2 points on 46.5 percent shooting. Al Jefferson leads Charlotte with 19.6 points and 7.8 rebounds while Kemba Walker is averaging 14.3 points and 5.6 assists. Gary Neal is shooting 41.9 percent from the field and Lance Stephenson is averaging 5.4 assists per game. The Charlotte Hornets offense hasn’t gotten any better throughout the season, shooting just 41.6 percent from the field and 24.4 percent from three in their last five games. The Charlotte Hornets have lost nine straight games when scoring under 100 points.

*Away* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-L

The Boston Celtics have won three of their last four games and are quietly becoming a sleeper in the East. On the season, the Celtics are averaging 105.6 points on 46 percent shooting and are allowing 107.3 points on 46.1 percent shooting. Jeff Green leads Boston with 19.8 points and 4.5 rebounds while Jared Sullinger is averaging 15.4 points and 8.6 rebounds. Avery Bradley is shooting 45.3 percent from the field and Marcus Smart scored 23 points in his first real game back from injury. The Boston Celtics have shown the offensive potential to be a solid team but their lack of defense has prevented any consistency this season. The Celtics are allowing teams to shoot 39.1 percent from deep in their last five games and have lost eight of their last nine games when allowing 100 or more points.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.00) 
Away - (+2.00)
*Pick - Boston Celtics (+2.00)*
Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 9/10
__________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-11-2014

*Indiana Pacers vs LA Clippers*

*Home* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

The Indiana Pacers have lost five straight games and aren’t improving much even though they’re healthy for the most part. On the season, the Pacers are averaging 93.4 points on 42.5 percent shooting and are allowing 96.9 points on 45.7 percent shooting. David West leads Indiana with 13.2 points and 6.3 rebounds while Rodney Stuckey is averaging 12.9 points on 42.4 percent shooting. Roy Hibbert is averaging 7.7 rebounds per game and Donald Sloan is averaging 4.8 assists. The Indiana Pacers are shooting just 41.6 percent from the field and 29.2 percent from three in their last five games, numbers that are even below their season averages. About the only thing the Pacers do well is rebounding, as their 46 rebounds per contest is good for second in the league.

*Away* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

The Los Angeles Clippers have won eight straight games and will begin a three-game road trip. On the season, the Clippers are averaging 107.1 points on 48.4 percent shooting and are allowing 99.6 points on 45.2 percent shooting. Blake Griffin leads the Clippers with 24 points and 7.6 rebounds while Chris Paul is averaging 18.1 points and 9.9 assists. Jamal Crawford is shooting 44.4 percent from the field and DeAndre Jordan is grabbing 12.3 rebounds per game. The Los Angeles Clippers are back to their elite offensive ways, shooting 52.2 percent from the field and 41 percent from three in their last five games.The Clippers have won 12 straight games when scoring 100 or more points, and they’ve done so in every game during this winning streak.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+7.00) 
Away - (-7.00)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-7.00)*
Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 9/10
__________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-11-2014

*Atlanta Hawks vs Philadelphia 76ers*

*Home* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

The Atlanta Hawks are playing their best ball of the season with wins in seven straight games. On the season, the Hawks are averaging 103.7 points on 47.5 percent shooting and are allowing 99 points on 44.8 percent shooting. Jeff Teague leads Atlanta with 17.5 points and 7.1 assists while Paul Millsap is averaging 16.6 points and 7.7 rebounds. Kyle Korver is shooting 55.1 percent from downtown and Al Horford is grabbing 6.3 rebounds per game. The Atlanta Hawks are absolutely on fire offensively, which includes 48.4 percent shooting from the field and 42 percent shooting from deep in their last five games. However, the Hawks are allowing teams to shoot just 44 percent from the field and are 10-1 SU this season when allowing less than 100 points. Defense is key for the Hawks.

*Away* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers have won two of their last three games and have to be feeling good about themselves given the circumstances. On the season, the 76ers are averaging 92 points on 41.4 percent shooting and are allowing 104 points on 46.2 percent shooting. Michael Carter-Williams is averaging 16.3 points and 7.4 assists while Alexey Shved is averaging 10.4 points and 3.3 assists. Henry Sims is grabbing 5.6 rebounds per game and K.J. McDaniels is shooting 42.6 percent from the field. The Philadelphia 76ers have improved defensively as of late, holding teams to 100 points on 42.3 percent shooting in their last five games. As long as the 76ers can get consistent stops, they’ll have a chance to be a lot more competitive the rest of the way. Tony Wroten is doubtful for this game with a knee injury.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-13.00) 
Away - (+13.00)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (-13.00)*
Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 10, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-11-2014

*Minnesota Timberwolves vs Portland Trail Blazers*

*Home* - Minnesota Timberwolves
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

The Minnesota Timberwolves who are just 4-16 overall on the season and are coming off their sixth straight loss, a 102-86 blowout against the Warriors on Monday. Andrew Wiggins led the scoring with 21 points while Shabazz Muhammad added 14 points in just 18 minutes off the bench, but the Wolves shot just 36 percent from the field as a team which is never going to be good enough against the league-leading Warriors. Zach LaVine particularly struggled, scoring just nine points on four of 16 shooting after pouring in 22 points and 10 assists on Saturday against the Spurs, but he'll continue to get as many minutes as he can handle with Mo Williams still sidelined with injury.

*Away* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

The Portland Trailblazers have won 14 of their last 15 and are going for a sixth straight tonight after cruising past the strugglingPistons by 98-86 last night. LaMarcus Aldridge led the scoring with 23 points and 11 rebounds while Wesley Matthews added 19 points on eight of 12 shooting as the Blazers led by double digits early on and never looked back. Defensively, the Blazers did a great job of holding the Pistons to 35.1 percent shooting for the game which has been their biggest improvement so far this season, allowing just 96 points per game, good enough for sixth in the league.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+10.00) 
Away - (-10.00)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (-10.00)*
Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 8/10
_________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-11-2014

*Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Pelicans*

*Home* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

The Dallas Mavericks have won six of their last eight overall but will still be licking their wounds after losing to the Grizzlies by 114-105 last night. Chandler Parsons made six threes en route to 30 points, while Jameer Nelson added 18 points, but it still wasn't enough to make up for Monta Ellis who has been the Mavs' best player so far this season, but made just one of his 11 shots to finish with a season-low two points. Dirk Nowitzki wasn't much better, scoring just 11 points on four of 17 shooting so it's actually a little surprising the Mavs didn't lose by a bigger margin. Despite the loss, Dallas are still a healthy 16-7 on the season and 8-4 on the road.

*Away* - New Orleans Pelicans
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-W

The New Orleans Pelicans have won three of their last five overall and are going for a third straight after taking down the slumping Knicks by 104-93 last night. Tyreke Evans led the way with a game-high 27 points on 11 of 15 shooting while Anthony Davis added 18 points as the Pelicans sent the Knicks to  improved to their ninth straight loss. With the win, New Orleans returns to .500 on the season with a 10-10 overall record and 6-2 record at home. 

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-7.00) 
Away - (+7.00)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-7.00)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 11, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-11-2014

*Oklahoma City Thunder vs Cleveland Cavaliers*

*Home* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-W

The Oklahoma City Thunder have won five of their last six games and are as healthy as they’ve been all season. On the year, the Thunder are averaging 93.5 points on 43.1 percent shooting and are allowing 94.4 points on 42.2 percent shooting. Russell Westbrook leads OKC with 24.3 points and 6.6 assists while Kevin Durant is averaging 22 points and 5.5 rebounds. Reggie Jackson is shooting 42.2 percent from the field and Serge Ibaka is grabbing 7.5 rebounds per game. The Oklahoma City Thunder are averaging 104.4 points on 46.3 percent shooting in their last five games, as they’re 6-2 SU when scoring at least 100 points. However, the Thunder’s defense has also improved since the return of Durant, as OKC is holding teams to 24.1 percent shooting from deep in their last five games.

*Away* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-W

The Cleveland Cavaliers are starting to look like a championship team with eight starting wins. On the season, the Cavaliers are averaging 103.5 points on 46.6 percent shooting and are allowing 98.2 points on 46.1 percent shooting. LeBron James leads the Cavs with 24.8 points and 7.7 assists while Kyrie Irving is averaging 20.8 points and 5.1 assists. Kevin Love is shooting 44.6 percent from the field and Anderson Varejao is grabbing 6.9 rebounds per game. The Cleveland Cavaliers are starting to hit on all cylinders, shooting 49 percent from the field in their last five games and winning 11 straight games when topping 100 points. The Cavs have also held three of their last four opponents to 91 or less points. Mike Miller is questionable for this game with a concussion.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.00) 
Away - (+2.00)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (+2.00)*
Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 12, 2014)

*NBA*
12-12-2014

*Toronto Raptors vs Indiana Pacers*

*Home* - Toronto Raptors
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

The Toronto Raptors have split their last eight games and are still the top squad in the East. On the season, the Raptors are averaging 108.5 points on 46.3 percent shooting and are allowing 100.5 points on 46.3 percent shooting. Kyle Lowry leads Toronto with 20.1 points and 7.5 assists while Louis Williams is averaging 13.9 points on 41.4 percent shooting. Jonas Valanciunas is grabbing 8.6 rebounds per game and Terrence Ross is scoring 11.9 points. The Toronto Raptors are starting to struggle defensively without DeMar DeRozan, as they’re allowing 106 points on 47.6 percent shooting in their last five games. The Raptors have allowed 100-plus points in nine straight games, a number that has to improve if they’re truly going to be a title contender. Still, the Raptors are 10-3 SU at home, one of just five teams with double-digit home wins.

*Away* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

The Indiana Pacers have lost six straight games despite being as healthy as they’ve been all year. On the season, the Pacers are averaging 93.5 points on 42.4 percent shooting and are allowing 97.1 points on 45.8 percent shooting. Rodney Stuckey leads Indiana with 12.7 points and 2.8 assists while Roy Hibbert is averaging 11.9 points and 7.4 rebounds. David West is grabbing 5.9 rebounds per game and Chris Copeland is shooting 37.1 percent from the field. The Indiana Pacers are just a brutal offensive team with no Paul George on the court, as they’re shooting just 41.6 percent from the field and 29.7 percent from beyond the arc in their last five games. No matter how well the Pacers rebound or play defense, it’s tough to win in this league when the offense consistently struggles.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-9.00) 
Away - (+9.00)
*Pick - Toronto Raptors (-9.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 8/10
________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-12-2014

*Memphis Grizzlies vs Charlotte Hornets*

*Home* - Memphis Grizzlies
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

The Memphis Grizzlies have won seven of their last nine games and will wrap up a four-game homestand. On the season, the Grizzlies are averaging 101 points on 47.2 percent shooting and are allowing 94 points on 43.9 percent shooting. Marc Gasol leads Memphis with 19.5 points and eight rebounds while Mike Conley is averaging 16.9 points and 6.1 assists. Zach Randolph is grabbing 11 rebounds per game and Courtney Lee is shooting 53.6 percent from the field. The Memphis Grizzlies have shown more signs of life offensively, topping 100 points in their last three games while shooting 50.4 percent from the field and 38.5 percent from three in their last five games. The Grizzlies will continue to be tough to beat as long as their offense continues to perform at a high level.

*Away* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

The Charlotte Hornets are looking for their first road win in nearly a month and a season-high three straight wins. On the season, the Hornets are averaging 94.2 points on 42.9 percent shooting and are allowing 100.5 points on 46.4 percent shooting. Al Jefferson lads Charlotte with 19.7 points and eight rebounds while Kemba Walker is averaging 14.5 points and 5.6 assists. Gary Neal is shooting 40 percent from the field and Lance Stephenson is averaging 5.3 assists per game. The Charlotte Hornets continue to struggle mightily on the offensive end, shooting just 41.2 percent from the field and 22.5 percent from three in their last five games. The lack of firepower offensively likely won’t bode well against the best defensive team in the league.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-10.00) 
Away - (+10.00)
*Pick - Charlotte Hornets (+10.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 9/10
________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-12-2014

*Utah Jazz vs Miami Heat*

*Home* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

The Utah Jazz have lost nine of their last 10 games and are getting ready for a six-game road trip. On the season, the Jazz are averaging 96.2 points on 46 percent shooting and are allowing 102.1 points on 47.8 percent shooting. Gordon Hayward leads Utah with 18.9 points and 5.4 rebounds while Derrick Favors is averaging 16.2 points and 8.5 rebounds. Trey Burke is averaging 5.8 assists per game and Alec Burks is shooting 40.9 percent from the field. The Utah Jazz have had trouble defensively all year and are allowing teams to shoot 49.5 percent from the field and 38 percent from deep in their last five games. The Jazz have lost seven straight games when allowing 100 or more points but are coming off a win over the Spurs where they held them to 4-20 shooting from deep

*Away* - Miami Heat
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-W

The Miami Heat have lost five of their last six games and wrap up a five-game road trip. On the season, the Heat are averaging 94.8 points on 46.4 percent shooting and are allowing 98.7 points on 48 percent shooting. Chris Bosh leads Miami with 21.5 points and 8.1 rebounds while Dwyane Wade is averaging 20.8 points and 5.8 assists. Luol Deng is shooting 49.3 percent from the field and Mario Chalmers is averaging 4.4 assists per game. The Miami Heat are struggling mightily on the defensive end, allowing teams to shoot 52.1 percent from the field and 48.2 percent from deep in their last five games. The Heat are 1-9 SU this season when allowing 100 or more points. However, six of Miami’s 10 wins have come on the road. Josh McRoberts is questionable for this game with a knee injury.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-1.00) 
Away - (+1.00)
*Pick - Miami Heat (+1.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 15, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-15-2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs Charlotte Hornets*

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Cleveland Cavaliers were really building momentum with eight straight wins but are suddenly staring down the barrel of a possible third straight loss after falling to the Pelicans by 119-114 on Friday. LeBron James returned after sitting out on Thursday to pour in a season-high 41 points on 17 of 24 shooting while Kevin Love and Kyrie Irving added 21 and 17 points respectively, but the Cavs still couldn't match the Pelicans who were allowed to pour in a season-high 64 points in the first half while shooting 55.7 percent for the game. What made it even worse was that the Pelicans lost their best player in Anthony Davis after just seven minutes but other than James' points, no other Cavs player could capitalize on the absence of a shot blocker. With the loss, Cleveland falls to 13-9 on the season and 6-5 on the road.

*Away* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

The Charlotte Hornets have struggled all season and are staring down the barrel of a third straight loss after getting thumped by the Nets 114-87 on Saturday. In a matchup against a Nets team struggling to find form, the Hornets were slow out of the gates and never really got into the race. Michael Kidd-Gilchrist had 15 points while Brian Roberts added 14, but the Hornets were completely blown off the court by the Nets who shot season highs of 58.3 percent from the field and 16 of 23 from the three-point line. Charlotte has now lost 12 of their last 14 to fall to 6-17 on the season and 5-8 at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-10.00) 
Away - (+10.00)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-10.00)*
Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 9/10
___________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-15-2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Boston Celtics*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers just two wins on the entire season but almost grabbed their third on Saturday when they took the Grizzlies to overtime before losing 120-115. Robert Covington led the scoring with 24 points, Hollis Thompson added 21 while Michael Carter-Williams racked up a triple-double of 16 points, 11 rebounds and 11 assists, but it still wasn't good enough to get past the Grizzlies who came back from 18 points down over the final seven minutes of regulation to force overtime and steal the win. Another game, another painful defeat, but you can't say the Sixers aren't playing hard because they've been close to winning so many games this season which says a lot when you look at their uninspiring roster.

*Away* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-W

The Boston Celtics looked to have turned the season around when they won three straight last week, but they're now looking at a fourth straight loss after falling to the Knicks by 101-95 on Friday. Jeff Green led the scoring with 28 points including four threes while Tyler Zeller added 19 points, but the rest of the team struggled for the most part, especially on defense where the Knicks who rank near the bottom in the league were allowed to shoot 49.4 percent from the field. The Celtics simply need more scoring and they need it from players like Jared Sullinger who is averaging 14.1 points this season but has totalled just 10 points in his last three outings, including zero from Friday's loss. Boston is now just 7-14 on the season and 5-8 at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+5.00) 
Away - (-5.00)
*Pick - Boston Celtics (-5.00)*
Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 10/10
___________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-15-2014

*LA Clippers vs Detroit Pistons*

*Home* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-W

The Los Angeles Clippers have won nine of their last 11 games and return from a three-game road trip. On the season, the Clippers are averaging 106.4 points on 47.9 percent shooting and are allowing 100.1 points on 45.5 percent shooting. Blake Griffin leads LA with 22.7 points and 7.3 rebounds while Chris Paul is averaging 17.7 points and 9.8 assists. Jamal Crawford is shooting 43.4 percent from the field and DeAndre Jordan is grabbing 12.5 rebounds per game. The Los Angeles Clippers are back to their elite offensive ways, as they’re averaging 109.2 points on 39 percent shooting from deep in their last five games. The problem is that the Clippers aren’t playing much defense, allowing 100-plus points in five of their last seven games. Spencer Hawes is doubtful with a leg injury.

*Away* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-L

The Detroit Pistons have lost 13 of their last 15 games and hope to win three straight road games. On the season, the Pistons are averaging 93.4 points on 40.9 percent shooting and are allowing 99.2 points on 45 percent shooting. Greg Monroe leads the Detroit with 15 points and 9.2 rebounds while Josh Smith is averaging 13.7 points and 7.5 rebounds. Brandon Jennings is dishing out 6.2 assists per game and Andre Drummond is averaging 11.8 rebounds. The Detroit Pistons have been one of the worst offensive teams in the league all season but have scored a combined 200 points in their last two games, which have produced victories. Still, the Pistons are shooting just 27.2 percent from beyond the arc in their last five games. It’ll be interesting to see if Detroit can keep the momentum going.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-12.00) 
Away - (+12.00)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-12.00)*
Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 16, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-16-2014

*Washington Wizards vs Minnesota Timberwolves*

*Home* - Washington Wizards 
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-L

The Washington Wizards have won eight of their last nine games and are fighting for the top seed in the East. On the season, the Wizards are averaging 100.7 points on 47.1 percent shooting and are allowing 96.6 points on 42.8 percent shooting. John Wall is averaging 17.7 points and 10.3 assists while Bradley Beal is averaging 15.4 points on 45.4 percent shooting. Marcin Gortat is grabbing 8.4 rebounds per game and Paul Pierce is shooting 44.1 percent from the field. The Washington Wizards remain an offensive machine, as they’re shooting 47.2 percent from the field and 42.9 percent from beyond the arc in their last five games. However, defense has been the driving force for the Wizards this season, as they’re forcing 15.1 turnovers per game and are 14-0 SU this season when allowing less than 100 points.

*Away* - Minnesota Timberwolves
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

The Minnesota Timberwolves have lost eight of their last nine games and play a two-game road trip. On the season, the Timberwolves are averaging 98.5 points on 43.4 percent shooting and are allowing 108.5 points on 49.3 percent shooting. Thaddeus Young is averaging 13.7 points and 4.7 rebounds while Andrew Wiggins is averaging 12.8 points and 3.9 rebounds. Corey Brewer is averaging 3.3 assists per game and Zach LaVine is shooting 39.4 percent from the field. The Minnesota Timberwolves offense continues to struggle due to injuries, as they’re shooting just 41.1 percent from the field and 23.2 percent from deep in their last five games. The Timberwolves are 3-9 SU this season when scoring less than 100 points. Mo Williams is doubtful with a back injury.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-13.00) 
Away - (+13.00)
*Pick - Washington Wizards  (-13.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 9/10
____________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-16-2014

*New York Knicks vs Dallas Mavericks* 

*Home* - New York Knicks
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Knicks of this season in no way resemble the team that dominated that night, losing all six of their road games since winning their first in Cleveland on Oct. 30.The assumption some may have about New York's January win in Dallas is that Chandler's presence contributed to the stout defense, but the center was working his way back from injury and played less than five minutes.New York shipped Chandler back to Dallas in an offseason trade that brought in point guard Jose Calderon, who missed the first 13 games with a strained calf and has totaled 12 points and eight assists in the last two games.The Knicks and Mavericks split their two meetings in each of the last three seasons. The most recent ended with Dallas prevailing 110-108 at Madison Square Garden on Feb. 24 despite Anthony's 44 points.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks 
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

During its recent winning streak, Dallas (10-5) which leads the NBA with an average of 109.3 points -- scored 118.6 per game, though that number was significantly bumped by three contests ending with point totals of 123, 131 and 140. Dallas, which beat Philadelphia by 53 and the Los Angeles Lakers by 34 in that span, then ran into a wall Saturday at Houston in a 95-92 loss. The difference came from 3-point range, where the teams shot a combined 21 for 81 with 15 of those 3s made by the Rockets.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+7.00) 
Away - (-7.00)
*Pick - New York Knicks (+7.00)*
Odds - 1.94
Stakes - 10/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 17, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-18-2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs Atlanta Hawks*

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Cleveland Cavaliers are finally getting going with wins in nine of their last 11 games. On the season, the Cavaliers are averaging 103.3 points on 46.2 percent shooting and are allowing 98.9 points on 46.3 percent shooting. LeBron James is averaging 25.6 points and 7.8 assists while Kyrie Irving is averaging 20.4 points and 5.2 assists. Kevin Love is grabbing 10.5 rebounds and Dion Waiters is shooting 39.6 percent from the field. The Cleveland Cavaliers are winning games but still have a ways to go, especially defensively where they’re allowing teams to shoot 48.1 percent from the field in their last five games. The Cavs have lost four of their last six games when allowing 100-plus points. Mike Miller is questionable for this game with a concussion.

*Away* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

The Atlanta Hawks have won 10 of their last 11 games and begin a three-game road trip. On the season, the Hawks are averaging 102 points on 46.4 percent shooting and are allowing 96.9 points on 44.3 percent shooting. Jeff Teague leads Atlanta with 16.8 points and seven assists while Paul Millsap is averaging 16.5 points and 7.8 rebounds. Al Horford is grabbing 6.6 rebounds per game and Kyle Korver is shooting 51.8 percent from the field. The Atlanta Hawks defense continues to lead the way during this stretch, allowing 87.6 points on 42.2 percent shooting in their last five games. While the Hawks offense gets a lot of the credit, they’re 13-1 SU this season when allowing less than 100 points. Pero Antic has been upgraded to probable for this game despite having the flu.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-5.50) 
Away - (+5.50)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-5.50)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 10/10
_________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-18-2014

*Boston Celtics vs Orlando Magic*

*Home* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-W

The Boston Celtics have split their last eight games and are also struggling with consistency. On the season, the Celtics are averaging 104.3 points on 45.7 percent shooting and are allowing 105.6 points on 45.5 percent shooting. Jeff Green leads Boston with 19.7 points and 4.5 rebounds while Jared Sullinger is averaging 13.7 points and 8.4 rebounds. Rajon Rondo is averaging 10.6 assists per game and Avery Bradley is shooting 43.4 percent from the field. The Boston Celtics are holding teams to 42.9 percent shooting in their last five games but have still allowed 100-plus points in six of their last 10 contests. The Celtics are averaging nearly 26 assists per game, which are the most in the league but they’re not going to win much until their defense improves.

*Away* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Orlando Magic have lost five of their last eight games and wrap up their two-game road trip. On the season, the Magic are averaging 93.9 points on 45.6 percent shooting and are allowing 99 points on 45.7 percent shooting. Tobias Harris leads Orlando with 18.5 points and 7.8 rebounds while Nikola Vucevic is averaging 18.3 points and 11.6 rebounds. Victor Oladipo is shooting 47.4 percent from the field and Evan Fournier has 30 points in his last two games. The Orlando Magic are still struggling offensively, scoring less than 100 points in 10 of their last 12 games but are shooting 37.9 percent from deep in their last five. The Magic’s inconsistent ways are what’s keeping them from being a possible playoff team in the East. This will be Orlando’s 18th road game this season, which will be the most of any team in the league.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.50) 
Away - (+3.50)
*Pick - Boston Celtics (-3.50)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 10/10
_________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-18-2014

*Detroit Pistons vs Dallas Mavericks*

*Home* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

The Detroit Pistons bounced back from a 13-game losing streak with a couple wins on the trot, but they fell right back to earth when t hey got routed by the Clippers by 113-91 on Monday. Jodie Meeks had a nice game of 20 points off the bench while Andre Drummond added 18 points and 13 rebounds, but this game was over before the fourth quarter as the Pistons fell behind by as many as 27 points in this one-sided affair. With the loss, Detroit falls to 5-20 overall and 3-9 on the road.

*Away* - Dallas Mavericks
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

The Dallas Mavericks are looking for their ninth win in their last 12 outings after blowing past the lowly Knicks in a 107-87 rout last night. In a balanced scoring effort, Dirk Nowitzki scored a team-high 16 points in just 23 minutes while Monta Ellis added 14 points as the Mavs battled with the pesky Knicks for most of the game before pulling away late. The bench players really shone in this one, combining for 50 points including 10 and 11 points respectively from JJ Barea and Devin Harris. With the win, Dallas improves to 18-8 on the season and 9-4 on the road.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+7.00) 
Away - (-7.00)
*Pick - Dallas Mavericks (-7.00)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 9/10
_________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-18-2014

*LA Clippers vs Indiana Pacers*

*Home* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-W

The Los Angeles Clippers have won five straight at home and looked to be in mid-season form in Monday's 113-91 rout of the lowly Pistons after losing back to back games to the Wizards and the Bucks. Blake Griffin led the way with 18 points and seven assists while Chris Paul had 11 points and eight assists hit the ground running and led by as many as 27 points in the confidence-building blowout. With the win, LA improves to 17-7 overall and 9-3 at home.

*Away* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Indiana Pacers haven't exactly been piling up the wins this season, but they were able to snap an eight-game skid on Monday with a 110-91 rout of the Lakers. Rodney Stuckey flirted with a triple double with 20 points, 10 rebounds and seven assists while CJ Miles added 20 points off the bench as the Pacers stormed out to 34-15 lead at the end of the first quarter and 60-27 at halftime before letting the foot off the gas the rest of the way. Despite the win, Indiana are still only 8-17 on the season and 5-8 at home. In injury news, George Hill took part in a full-court scrimmage on Tuesday and could be back before Christmas.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-11.00) 
Away - (+11.00)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-11.00)*
Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 18, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-18-2014

*Golden State Warriors vs Oklahoma City Thunder*

*Home* - Golden State Warriors
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-W

The Golden State Warriors looked invincible during their 16-game win streak, but that music stopped on Tuesday in a 105-98 loss to the Grizzlies. Klay Thompson led the scoring with four threes en route to 22 points while Stephen Curry added 19 points and six assists, but while the Warriors started the game well, the Grizzlies flipped the game on its head when they kicked off the second quarter with a 20-0 run. The Warriors would claw their way back to keep it close in the last quarter, but with a little help from the referees, the Grizzlies were just good enough to close out the game in the end.

*Away* - Oklahoma City Thunder
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-L

The Oklahoma City Thunder have been on an absolute tear lately, winning nine of their last 10 and now playing for an eighth straight win after taking down the Kings by 104-92 on Tuesday. Serge Ibaka hosted a block party with a season-high seven blocks while Russell Westbrook continued his hot form with a game-high 32 points, but the biggest positive from the win came from Kevin Durant who scored 26 points while taking a season-high 25 shot attempts. This Thunder team looks like they're already in mid-season form which is scary because Durant has yet to fully find his range.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.50) 
Away - (+2.50)
*Pick - Golden State Warriors (-2.50)*
Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 10/10
______________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-18-2014

*New York Knicks vs Chicago Bulls*

*New York Knicks *

The New York Knicks have lost 12 of their last 13 games and have shown little signs of turning things around. On the season, the Knicks are averaging 93.6 points on 45.1 percent shooting and are allowing 99.6 points on 45.4 percent shooting. Carmelo Anthony leads New York with 23.4 points and 6.6 rebounds while Amar'e Stoudemire is averaging 13.3 points and 7.4 rebounds. Tim Hardaway Jr. is shooting 39.5 percent from the field and Jose Calderon is dishing out 4.1 assists. The New York Knicks lack of offense continues to be the main reason for their struggles, but they’re allowing 102 points on 48.1 percent shooting in their last five games. Still, the Knicks have lost 10 straight when scoring less than 100 points. J.R. Smith is questionable for this game with a heel injury.

*Chicago Bulls*

The Chicago Bulls have won four of their last six games and play their first contest since Monday. On the season, the Bulls are averaging 102.1 points on 45.5 percent shooting and are allowing 98.5 points on 43.3 percent shooting. Jimmy Butler leads Chicago with 20.9 points and 5.9 rebounds while Pau Gasol is averaging 18.7 points and 11.9 rebounds. Derrick Rose is dishing out 5.1 assists and Taj Gibson is shooting 53 percent from the field. The Chicago Bulls defense has really turned up the notch recently, allowing 93.2 points on 41.1 percent shooting from the field in their last five games. The Bulls are 11-2 SU this season when allowing less than 100 points. However, five of the Bulls nine losses have come at home. Joakim Noah is questionable for this game with an ankle injury.

______________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-18-2014

*Milwaukee Bucks vs Sacramento Kings*

*Milwaukee Bucks* 

The Milwaukee Bucks have split their last six games and are in trouble without Jabari Parker. On the season, the Bucks are averaging 99.2 points on 46.1 percent shooting and are allowing 100.4 points on 45.3 percent shooting. Brandon Knight is averaging 17.5 points and 4.7 assists while Giannis Antetokounmpo is averaging 12.2 points and 5.9 rebounds. O.J. Mayo is shooting 40.5 percent from the field and Larry Sanders is averaging 6.1 rebounds per game. The Milwaukee Bucks are coming off a Wednesday loss to the Portland Trail Blazers, a game in which they started four guards with the loss of Parker to an ankle injury. The Bucks have allowed 100-plus points in seven of their last nine games and are allowing teams to shoot 47.2 percent in their last five.

*Sacramento Kings*

The Sacramento Kings have lost four straight games and are still looking for a new head coach. On the season, the Kings are averaging 100.6 points on 45.2 percent shooting and are allowing 101.4 points on 44 percent shooting. Rudy Gay is averaging 21.2 points and 6.3 rebounds while Darren Collison is averaging 15.6 points and 6.2 assists. Carl Landry is averaging 4.2 rebounds per game and Ben McLemore is shooting 46.3 percent from the field. The Sacramento Kings are relying way too much on the three-ball recently, averaging nearly 18 long distance shots in their last five games, but they’re shooting just 43.2 percent from deep during that stretch. The Kings have lost six of their last eight home games SU and need to start winning games like this if they’re going to get back to a .500 record.
______________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-18-2014

*New Orleans Pelicans vs Houston Rockets*

*New Orleans Pelicans *

The New Orleans Pelicans have split their last 10 games and look for just their second road win of the month. On the season, the Pelicans are averaging 103.3 points on 46.4 percent shooting and are allowing 102.6 points on 47 percent shooting. Anthony Davis leads New Orleans with 24.6 points and 10.1 rebounds while Tyreke Evans is averaging 17 points and 5.8 assists. Jrue Holiday is averaging seven assists per game and Ryan Anderson is shooting 41.8 percent from the field. The New Orleans Pelicans have to improve defensively if they’re going to be a consistent team, as they’re allowing 50.2 percent shooting from the field and 41.6 percent shooting from downtown in their last five games. The Pelicans are a top-10 offensive team but it’s hard to win games with zero defense

*Houston Rockets*

The Houston Rockets have won seven of their last eight games and are playing a back-to-back after a win over Denver on Wednesday. On the season, the Rockets are averaging 99.6 points on 42.7 percent shooting and are allowing 95.3 points on 42.8 percent shooting. James Harden leads Houston with 26.3 points and 6.7 assists while Dwight Howard is averaging 19.5 points and 11.5 rebounds. Trevor Ariza is shooting 37 percent from the field and Patrick Beverley is grabbing five rebounds. The Houston Rockets may be as healthy as they’ve been all season, especially with Howard back, who has a combined 50 points and 29 rebounds in his last two games. It’s going to be interesting to see how Houston responds after playing an overtime game late Wednesday.


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 19, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-19-2014

*Orlando Magic vs Utah Jazz*

*Home* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-L

The Orlando Magic are 10-18 on the year with a 3-6 record at home but the young team is really meeting or even exceeding expectations at this point.  While it has to be disconcerting that the team has only won three games at home, it’s pretty impressive they’ve been able to stick together and gut out seven wins on the road.  The Magic have had plenty of trouble scoring over the course of the year with an offense that ranks 27th while averaging just 93.8 points per game, and the defense has been mediocre allowing 99.4 points per game to rank 14th.   Leading the Magic are SF Tobias Harris (18.4 ppg, 7.6 rpg) and C Nikola Vucevic (18.3 ppg, 11.4 rpg) who are 22 and 24 years old respectively, speaking to the youthful core of this squad.  Victor Oladipo has been showing continued improvement in the backcourt as well with 14.7 points per game while shooting 46.2% from the field and 45.5% from deep.  The Magic are opening up a four game holiday home stand here, with this contest being the first of three against sub-.500 competition and culminating with a date with the Cavaliers the day after Christmas. 

*Away* - Utah Jazz
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Utah Jazz are off to a terrible start to the year sitting at 7-19 with a 3-10 record in road contests.  The Jazz don’t get the job done at either end of the floor as the offense averages just 96.6 points per game to rank 21st and the defense allows 101.7 per game to also rank 21st.   Gordon Hayward leads the team in scoring with 19.1 points per game and also chips in 5.5 rebounds, 3.9 assists and 1.46 steals.  Derrick Favors averages 15.4 points and 8.1 rebounds per game but the big man has sat out two of the last four games and been unproductive by his own standards in the other two which could give pause to fantasy owners.  PG Trey Burke has been inconsistent in his second year out of Michigan with 11.3 points and 5.5 assists per game while struggling to shoot the ball at just 36.8%.  The Jazz are in the midst of a six game road swing, playing game four in Orlando after going 1-2 in the first three games of the trip.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.00) 
Away - (+3.00)
*Pick - Orlando Magic (-3.00)*
Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 8/10
__________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-19-2014

*Philadelphia 76ers vs Charlotte Hornets*

*Home* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers are on a four game losing streak entering this contest after picking up their first two wins of the season in the month of December.  The 76ers are 2-22 on the year with an 0-13 mark at home that they will desperately be trying to break.  As bad as the Sixers have been they have to like this spot to snap their home skid after they hung with the Grizzlies last Saturday only to fall in OT.   The Sixers rank last in the league in scoring with 91.3 points per game and the defense ranks 25th while conceding 103.7 points per game.  Tony Wroten leads the team with 16.5 points per game but the guard is easing his way back from injury at present.  Michael Carter-Williams 15.5 points, 7.7 assists and 7.3 rebounds per game, but the second year point guard is also struggling with turnovers with 6.4 per game over the last five games.  Second year SF Robert Covington has emerged as the third leading scorer with 11.3 points per game and Nerlens Noel leads the team in rebounding from the forward position with 6.5 per game in an erratic rookie campaign.  The 76ers will open up a seven game road trip on Sunday following Friday’s game. 

*Away* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

The Charlotte Hornets were expected to contend for a seven or eight seed this season and thus far the season has been a disaster instead.  The Hornets are 6-19 on the year and with a 1-10 road record there’s no guarantee of them taking care of business against a team like the Sixers.  Making matters worse perhaps is a recent schedule that has seen the team alternate home and road games over the last four outings while also facing strong competition.  The Hornets struggle to score with just 94.7 points per game to rank 24th and the defense that was once somewhat of a calling card is also faltering allowing 101.8 points per game to rank 22nd.  Center Al Jefferson leads the team with 19.2 points and eight rebounds but you have to wonder if the team is losing rhythm early in games when the offense centers on feeding the big man so heavily.  Kemba Walker averages 15.8 points, 5.6 assists and 4.3 rebounds per game, but his shooting hasn’t been great at 38.2%.  The addition of Lance Stephenson hasn’t yielded the results the Hornets had hoped and to make matters worse the 4th year guard out of Cincinnati is expected to miss this game with a groin injury.  Look for Gerald Henderson to see an increased workload here as a result.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+5.00) 
Away - (-5.00)
*Pick - Charlotte Hornets (-5.00)*
Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 19, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-19-2014

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs Brooklyn Nets*

*Home* - Cleveland Cavaliers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

The Cleveland Cavaliers have lost three of their last four games and are coming off a blowout loss to Atlanta. On the season, the Cavs are averaging 103 points on 46.2 percent shooting and are allowing 100.1 points on 47 percent shooting. LeBron James is averaging 25.4 points and 7.6 assists while Kyrie Irving is averaging 19.9 points and 5.2 assists. Kevin Love is grabbing 10.5 rebounds per game and Dion Waiters is shooting 40.4 percent from the field. The Cleveland Cavaliers are back to not playing a lick of defense, as teams are shooting 51.8 percent from the field and 38.8 percent from deep in their last five games. The Cavs have lost five of their last seven games SU when allowing 100-plus points. The Cavaliers remain a team that’s tough to figure out.

*Away* - Brooklyn Nets
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

The Brooklyn Nets have lost five of their last seven games and are slowly falling out of the playoff race. On the season, the Nets are averaging 95.9 points on 44.3 percent shooting and are allowing 98.4 points on 44.3 percent shooting. Deron Williams is averaging 16.2 points and 6.9 assists while Joe Johnson is averaging 15.9 points and five rebounds. Jarrett Jack is dishing out 3.4 assists and Mirza Teletovic is shooting 44 percent from the field. The Brooklyn Nets lack of offense has killed them all season, as they’ve scored less than 100 points in 12 of their last 13 games and are shooting 43.1 percent from the field in their last five. The Nets are 5-3 SU this season when scoring at least 100 points. The Nets have also won three of their last five road games SU.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-12.00) 
Away - (+12.00)
*Pick - Cleveland Cavaliers (-12.00)*
Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 10/10
__________________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-19-2014

*Detroit Pistons vs Toronto Raptors*

*Home* - Detroit Pistons 
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

The Detroit Pistons have split their last four games and are the third-worst team in the East. On the season, the Pistons are averaging 93.8 points on 41.1 percent shooting and are allowing 100.5 points on 45.5 percent shooting. Greg Monroe is averaging 14.5 points and nine rebounds while Josh Smith is averaging 13.2 points and 4.7 assists. Brandon Jennings is racking up 6.2 assists and Andre Drummond is grabbing 12.3 rebounds per game. The Detroit Pistons continue to struggle offensively, scoring less than 100 points in four of their last six games and shooting just 30.8 percent from deep in their last five contests. At this point, the Pistons are entering tanking mode for a top draft pick. The Pistons two home victories are the second-fewest in the NBA.

*Away* - Toronto Raptors
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-W

The Toronto Raptors have won seven of their last nine games and play their fifth road game of the month. On the season, the Raptors are averaging 107.3 points on 46.2 percent shooting and are allowing 98.7 points on 45.7 percent shooting. Kyle Lowry is averaging 19.6 points and 7.8 assists while Louis Williams is averaging 14.4 points on 41.6 percent shooting. Jonas Valanciunas is grabbing nine rebounds and Terrence Ross is shooting 44.6 percent from the field. The Toronto Raptors remain one of the better offensive teams in the league, as they’re shooting 38.2 percent from beyond the arc in their last five games and have won 15 of their last 18 games SU when topping 100 points. Three of the Raptors six losses this season have come on the road.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+7.00) 
Away - (-7.00)
*Pick - Toronto Raptors (-7.00)*
Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## Edgar Ferrara (Dec 20, 2014)

That was a good pick, they came very close to not covering the spread.


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 21, 2014)

*NBA*
12-21-2014

*Sacramento Kings vs LA Lakers*

*Home* - Sacramento Kings
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-L

The Sacramento Kings have lost 10 of their last 12 overall and will be looking to snap a five-game skid after losing to the Bucks by 108-107 on Thursday. Ben McLemore had 22 points on 8 of 10 shooting while Rudy Gay added 22 points and six assists, but with the game on the line, the ball went to DeMarcus Cousins who missed the game winner but still finished with 27 points, 11 rebounds and five assists. As a team, the Kings shot a sizzling 56.7 percent from the field but in an attempt to play a more up-tempo game, the Kings committed 21 turnovers which led to 17 easy points for the young Bucks. With the loss, Sacramento falls to 11-15 overall and 6-9 at home.

*Away* - LA Lakers
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-W

The Los Angeles Lakers have won three of their last five but are now hoping to avoid a third straight loss after falling narrowly to the Thunder by 104-103 on Friday. Ed Davis had a nice game of 18 points and on 8 of 10 shooting while Ronnie Price and Carlos Boozer added 14 points each, but with the Lakers down by one in the last possession, the ball obviously went to Kobe Bryant who just missed the game-winner, capping a terrible shooting night of 3 for 15. Perhaps the ball could have went to Jeremy Lin who made a tough shot in the previous possession or maybe Nick Young, who got ejected for a flagrant 2 foul, but Kobe could have been 1 for 20 and the ball would have still gone to him for the last shot. With the loss, LA drops to 8-18 on the season and 3-10 at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-7.00) 
Away - (+7.00)
*Pick - LA Lakers (+7.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 9/10
_________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-21-2014

*Miami Heat vs Boston Celtics*

*Home* - Miami Heat
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-L

The Miami Heat have lost nine of their last 12 and will be looking to avoid a third straight loss after falling to the Wizards by 105-103 on Friday. John Wall led the team with 20 points and 10 assists while Nene added 20 points in just 26 minutes off the bench as the Wizards overcame a rough shooting night of 3 of 14 from the three point line to take down the Heat who were without Chris Bosh. Defensively, the Wizards really didn't have much of an answer for Dwyane Wade who torched them for 28 points and eight assists, but they managed to work themselves into the game in the fourth quarter and cap the win off with a late clutch steal off Wade. With the win, Washington imrpoves to 19-6 overall and 6-4 on the road.

*Away* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-W

The Boston Celtics will try for a season-high fourth straight victory tonight when they invade the AmericanAirlines Arena to take on the Heat. In the team's first game since trading Rajon Rondo, six players finish in double figures as the Celtics destroyed the Timberwolves by 114-98 on Friday. Kelly Olynyk led the way with 21 points off the bench while Jeff Green added 18 points, but it was a real balanced offense that only seemed to get better as the C's shot 56.5 percent from the field while scoring 61 points in the second half. With the win, Boston went to 10-14 on the season and 7-8 at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.00) 
Away - (+2.00)
*Pick - Miami Heat (-2.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 8/10
_________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-21-2014

*Orlando Magic vs Philadelphia 76ers*

*Home* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-L

The Orlando Magic have lost five of their last six overall and are coming off a third straight loss, falling to the Jazz by 101-94 on Friday. Tobias Harris continued his breakout season with 24 points on 10 of 18 shooting, while Evan Fournier added 21 points, but the Magic were always playing catchup as the Jazz hit the lead in the second minute of the game and never relinquished it. Orlando is currently ranked 27th in the league in points allowed averaging just 93.8 points per game, which is why they're 0-8 when they allow their opponents to shoot over 50 percent from the field. Orlando is now 10-19 on the season and just 3-7 at home.

*Away* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Philadelphia 76ers will be looking to snap a five-game skid after getting thumped by the Hornets by 109-91 on Friday. Tony Wroten and Robert Covington both had 19 points while Michael Carter-Williams added 14 points and 10 assists, but the Sixers were always fighting a losing battle after allowing the Hornets to pour in 37 points in the first quarter and 66 points in the first half. In fact, slow starts have been the story for the Sixers all season and it's the main reason that five of their last six losses have come by 12 points or more.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-8.00) 
Away - (+8.00)
*Pick - Orlando Magic (-8.00)*
Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 9/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 22, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-22-2014

*Charlotte Hornets vs Denver Nuggets*

*Home* - Charlotte Hornets 
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Charlotte Hornets have split their last eight games and are also looking for consistency. On the season, the Hornets are averaging 95.6 points on 43.2 percent shooting and are allowing 100.9 points on 46.6 percent shooting. Al Jefferson is averaging 19.2 points and 8.3 rebounds while Kemba Walker is averaging 16.4 points and 5.6 assists. Gary Neal is shooting 40.1 percent from the field and Michael Kidd-Gilchrist is grabbing 5.8 rebounds. The Charlotte Hornets offense is starting to pick up the pace, as they’ve topped 100 points in three straight games and are shooting 38.9 percent from deep in their last five games. The Hornets can get back in the playoff race with a few more victories starting with this matchup. Lance Stephenson is likely out with a groin injury.

*Away* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

The Denver Nuggets have split their last six games and are hoping to get some consistency going. On the season, the Nuggets are averaging 102.2 points on 43.2 percent shooting and are allowing 103.9 points on 43.3 percent shooting. Ty Lawson is averaging 15.2 points and 10.7 assists while Arron Afflalo is averaging 15 points on 44.4 percent shooting. Kenneth Faried is grabbing 6.8 rebounds and Wilson Chandler is shooting 42.9 percent from the field. The Denver Nuggets main issue this season has been their lack of defense, but they’re allowing 41.4 percent shooting from the field and 27.7 percent shooting from deep in their last five games. If the Nuggets are going to climb back into the playoff race and string some wins together, it’s going to continue on the defensive side.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-2.00) 
Away - (+2.00)
*Pick - Denver Nuggets (+2.00)*
Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 10/10
_____________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-22-2014

*Houston Rockets vs Portland Trail Blazers*

*Home* - Houston Rockets
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-L

The Houston Rockets were on a hot streak of their own but are suddenly looking to avoid a third straight loss after losing to the Hawks by 104-97 on Saturday. James Harden did a great job of sharing the ball to finish with 18 points and 14 assists while Dwight Howard had 19 points, 11 rebounds and five assists, but the Rockets shot just 39.5 percent from the field compared to the Hawks' 51.4 percent. The Rockets did a great job of coming back from 16 points to tie it entering the fourth but they just couldn't stop the Hawks late, particularly Kyle Korver who had 22 points with four three pointers. With the loss, Houston drops to 19-7 overall and 9-5 at home.

*Away* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-W

The Portland Trailblazers have just been piling up the W's all season, winning their last five straight to improve to 22-6 on the season. After taking down the Spurs on Friday in a triple overtime thriller, fatigue was supposed to set into the Blazers but they just hit the ground running again on Saturday and blew away the Pelicans by 114-88. LaMarcus Aldridge had another monster line of 27 points, 12 rebounds, three steals and two blocks while Damian Lillard had 17 points and seven assists as the Blazers jumped out to an early 32-17 lead after the first quarter and never looked back. In fact, the Blazers were up by 32 points heading into the fourth quarter before they took their foot off the gas and showed a little mercy. Portland has now won 10 of their last 12 games, but only three of those wins came against teams with winning records.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-3.50) 
Away - (+3.50)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (+3.50)*
Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 9/10
_____________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-22-2014

*Golden State Warriors vs Sacramento Kings*

*Home* - Golden State Warriors 
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-W

The Golden State Warriors bounced back from their first loss in over a month with a nice 114-109 win over the surging Thunder on Thursday. Stephen Curry made five three pointers and finished with 34 points and nine assists while Klay Thompson added 19 points of his own, but the Warriors should definitely count themselves lucky as Kevin Durant sprained his ankle and left the game in the first half after pouring in an amazing 30 points in less than 20 minutes. Still, at the end of the day, a win is still a win so the Warriors improve their league-best record to 22-3 overall and 9-1 at home. 

*Away* - Sacramento Kings
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-L

The Sacramento Kings have lost six of their last eight overall but were able to snap a five-game skid yesterday with a 108-101 win over the Lakers. DeMarcus Cousins continued his stellar season with 29 points, Rudy Gay had 24 points, Ben McLemore had 23 and Darren Collison added 19 as the Kings battled with the Lakers for the majority of the game before pulling away late. Defensively, the Kings had a clear plan to body up against Kobe Bryant and it paid off as he shot a miserly 8 for 30 for his 25 points which really hurt the Lakers' offense as they shot just 37.9 percent. Despite the win, Sacramento is still below .500 for the season, as they are currently 12-15 overall and 7-9 at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-11.50) 
Away - (+11.50)
*Pick - Golden State Warriors (-11.50)*
Odds - 1.87
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## Edgar Ferrara (Dec 22, 2014)

This should be a good game, but challenging. Both teams are solid, the moneyline may be a better choice, the warriors may not cover the pointspread.  IMO


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 26, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-26-2014

*Atlanta Hawks vs Milwaukee Bucks*

*Home* - Atlanta Hawks
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-W

The Atlanta Hawks have won five straight games and are looking like one of the top teams in the East. On the season, the Hawks are averaging 103.2 points on 47.2 percent shooting and are allowing 97.4 points on 44 percent shooting.Jeff Teague is averaging 16.5 points and seven assists while Paul Millsap is averaging 16.3 points and eight rebounds. Al Horford is grabbing 6.4 rebounds and Kyle Korver is shooting 51.6 percent from the field. The Atlanta Hawks are 12-1 SU this month and are quickly becoming a team that could seriously make a run in the East. While the Hawks offense gets a ton of credit, their defense is allowing 97.4 points on 41.1 percent shooting in their last five games. The Hawks are also 13-2 SU at home.

*Away* - Milwaukee Bucks
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-L

The Milwaukee Bucks are looking for some consistency as they’ve split their last six games. On the season, the Bucks are averaging 99.6 points on 46.5 percent shooting and are allowing 101.2 points on 45.6 percent shooting. Brandon Knight is averaging 18.1 points and 5.3 assists while Giannis Antetokounmpo is averaging 12.3 points and 5.9 rebounds. O.J. Mayo is shooting 40.2 percent from the field and Jerryd Bayless is producing 2.5 assists. The Milwaukee Bucks have shown progress as of late offensively, shooting 49.2 percent from the field and 42.7 percent from three in their last five games. However, the Bucks just aren’t consistent on either side of the ball, especially on defense where they’ve allowed 100-plus points in seven of their last eight games. John Henson is questionable for this game with a foot injury.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-9.00) 
Away - (+9.00)
*Pick - Atlanta Hawks (-9.00)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 8/10
________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-26-2014

*Detroit Pistons vs Indiana Pacers*

*Home* - Detroit Pistons
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Detroit Pistons have lost their last four straight to drop to a miserable 5-23 on the season which, to put into perspective, is just one win better than the league-worst 76ers. In Sunday's 110-105 loss to the Nets, Kentavious Caldwell-Pope scored 20 points while Andre Drummond added 18 points and 20 rebounds but Josh Smith had another quiet outing of just 13 points and I guess that was the straw that broke the camel's back because he has since been let go by the Pistons and looks to be on his way to sign with the Rockets. This really looks like a win-win sitation for everyone because the change of scenery could rejuvenate Smith's career and the only way for the Pistons franchise is up.

*Away* - Indiana Pacers
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Indiana Pacers struggled for most of the season, but they're suddenly in for a strong chance of getting a third straight win after clipping the Pelicans by 96-84 on Tuesday. Roy Hibbert had a nice outing with 14 points and a season-high seven blocks, while David West and Solomon Hill added 13 points each, but the story of the night was George Hill who scored 15 points in his return from a 28-game absence. It wasn't a massive win because the Pelicans are arguably the most inconsistent team in the league, but it was great seeing the Pacers looking so energized in Hill's return. With the win, Indiana improves to 10-19 overall and 6-8 at home.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (+3.00) 
Away - (-3.00)
*Pick - Detroit Pistons (+3.00)*
Odds - 1.86
Stakes - 10/10
________________________________________________
*NBA*
12-26-2014

*Denver Nuggets vs Minnesota Timberwolves*

*Home* - Denver Nuggets
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

The Denver Nuggets have split their last four games and play for the first time since Tuesday. On the season, the Nuggets are averaging 101.3 points on 43.1 percent shooting and are allowing 104 points on 44.8 percent shooting. Ty Lawson is averaging 15.8 points and 10.4 assists while Arron Afflalo is averaging 14.7 points and 3.6 rebounds. Wilson Chandler is shooting 42.6 percent from the field and Kenneth Faried is grabbing 7.1 rebounds. The Denver Nuggets have been one of the worst defensive teams in the league all season. And although the Nuggets are allowing 101.2 points in their last five games, they’ve holding teams to just 28.8 percent shooting from deep. Eight of the Nuggets 12 wins this season have come at home.

*Away* - Minnesota Timberwolves
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-L

The Minnesota Timberwolves have lost six straight games and has just one win all month. On the season, the Timberwolves are averaging 98.4 points on 43.7 percent shooting and are allowing 109 points on 49.8 percent shooting. Thaddeus Young is averaging 14 points and 4.5 rebounds while Shabazz Muhammad is averaging 13.4 points and 3.8 rebounds. Andrew Wiggins is shooting 39.4 percent from the field and Mo Williams is dishing out 6.5 assists. The Minnesota Timberwolves continue to play absolutely not a lick of defense, as they’re allowing teams to shoot 50.2 percent from the field and 41 percent from beyond the arc in their last five games. The Timberwolves have also allowed 100 or more points in six straight games and have lost their last six road games

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-10.50) 
Away - (+10.50)
*Pick - Minnesota Timberwolves (+10.50)*
Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 9/10
________________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-26-2014

*Portland Trail Blazers vs Philadelphia 76ers*

*Home* - Portland Trail Blazers
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-L

The Portland Trailblazers have been red-hot all season and will be looking for a seventh win in eight outings after beating the Thunder by 115-111 in overtime on Tuesday. Damian Lillard continued his rise to superstar status with 40 points and 11 assists including eight 3-pointers, while LaMarcus Aldridge and Wesley Matthews added 25 and 22 points respectively as the Blazers beat the Thunder in a scrappy affair that involved an altercation after the final siren. Portland is now a healthy 23-7 on the season which puts them at second in the Western Conference standings.

*Away* - Philadelphia 76ers
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-W

Believe it or not, the Philadelphia 76ers will be going for a season-high third straight win tonight after beating the Heat on Tuesday by 91-87 in a shocker. Michael Carter-Williams led the way with 20 points, five assists and six steals while Luc Richard Mbah a Moute added 19 points as the Sixers stormed back from a 23-point deficit in the third quarter to beat the Heat and improve to 4-23 on the season. It wasn't even a lucky shooting streak that saved the day, but rather a fantastic showing of lockdown defense that forced turnover after turnover and tough shot after tough shot. Of course, the Heat did shoot themselves in the foot when they got a little trigger happy from the 3-point line, but you have to give credit to these young Sixers who continue to fight against all odds.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-14.00) 
Away - (+14.00)
*Pick - Portland Trail Blazers (-14.00)*
Odds - 1.88
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## AndreBlatche (Dec 27, 2014)

*NBA* 
12-27-2014

*LA Clippers vs Toronto Raptors*

*Home* - LA Clippers
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

The Los Angeles Clippers have split their last eight games and are coming off a big Christmas win over Golden State. On the season, the Clippers are averaging 106.5 points on 47.3 percent shooting and are allowing 100.8 points on 46.1 percent shooting. Blake Griffin is averaging 22.9 points and eight rebounds while Chris Paul is averaging 18.3 points and 9.5 assists. Jamal Crawford is shooting 41.6 percent from the field and DeAndre Jordan is grabbing 13.4 rebounds. The Los Angeles Clippers have to improve their defense that’s allowing 50.3 percent shooting in their last five games if they want to win consistently. With the Clippers offensive firepower, they’ve won 10 straight games when allowing less than 100 points. The Clips are coming off a game where they held the Warriors to 42.5 percent shooting.

*Away* - Toronto Raptors
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

The Toronto Raptors have won six of their last seven games and play for the first time since Monday. On the season, the Raptors are averaging 108.2 points on 46.3 percent shooting and are allowing 100.1 points on 46 percent shooting. Kyle Lowry is averaging 20 points and 7.7 assists while Louis Williams is averaging 14.6 points on 41.5 percent shooting. Jonas Valanciunas is grabbing 8.8 rebounds and Terrence Ross is shooting 44.1 percent from the field. The Toronto Raptors remain the best team in the East and a lot of it has to do with an offense that’s shooting 47.1 percent from the field and 37.1 percent from deep in their last five games. The Raptors are the second-best offensive team in the league and has won seven of its last 10 games when topping 100 points. Landry Fields is questionable with a head injury.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-4.50) 
Away - (+4.50)
*Pick - LA Clippers (-4.50)*
Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-27-2014

*Charlotte Hornets vs Orlando Magic*

*Home* - Charlotte Hornets
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

The Charlotte Hornets have won four of their last five games and hope to keep the momentum going with a win here. On the season, the Hornets are averaging 96.5 points on 43.6 percent shooting and are allowing 100.2 points on 46.3 percent shooting. Al Jefferson is averaging 19.1 points and 8.2 rebounds while Kemba Walker is averaging 16.9 points and 5.7 assists. Gary Neal is shooting 39.3 percent from the field and Lance Stephenson is is racking up 4.8 assists. The Charlotte Hornets have finally found their offensive groove, as they’re shooting 47.1 percent from the field and averaging more than 100 points in their last five games. The Hornets have to keep the scoring going, as only two of their 10 wins this season have come when they’ve scored under 100 points. The Hornets have won four of their last six home games.

*Away* - Orlando Magic
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-L

The Orlando Magic have lost five of their last six games and play their first road contest in 10 days. On the season, the Magic are averaging 93.8 points on 45.4 percent shooting and are allowing 99.2 points on 45.9 percent shooting. Tobias Harris is averaging 18.6 points and 7.2 rebounds while Nikola Vucevic is averaging 18.2 points and 11.8 rebounds. Elfrid Payton is dishing out 5.1 assists and Evan Fournier is shooting 44.2 percent from the field. The Orlando Magic continue to struggle offensively, as they’ve produced 94 or less points in seven of their last nine games. Offense is the key for the Magic, as seven of their 11 victories this season have come when they’ve topped triple-digit points. The Magic have lost seven of their last 10 road games.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-5.50) 
Away - (+5.50)
*Pick - Charlotte Hornets (-5.50)*
Odds - 1.87
Stakes - 10/10
_______________________________________________
*NBA* 
12-27-2014

*Washington Wizards vs Boston Celtics*

*Home* - Washington Wizards
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-W

The Washington Wizards have won seven of their last nine games and are looking like a true contender in the East. On the season, the Wizards are averaging 100.5 points on 47.1 percent shooting and are allowing 96.9 points on 43.7 percent shooting. John Wall is averaging 18 points and 10.5 assists while Bradley Beal is averaging 15.2 points and 3.4 rebounds. Marcin Gortat is grabbing 8.3 rebounds and Paul Pierce is shooting 43 percent from the field. The Washington Wizards continue their lights out shooting from deep, as they’re shooting 40 percent from beyond the arc in their last five games. With the explosive offense, the Wizards are 16-1 SU this season when holding a team under 100 points. The Wizards are 13-4 SU this season on their home court.

*Away* - Boston Celtics
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

The Boston Celtics have split their last six games and are in clear tank mode without Rajon Rondo. On the season, the Celtics are averaging 103.7 points on 45.9 percent shooting and are allowing 104.3 points on 45.6 percent shooting. Jeff Green is averaging 18.7 points and 4.3 rebounds while Jared Sullinger is averaging 13.7 points and 7.9 rebounds. Avery Bradley is shooting 42.9 percent from the field and Kelly Olynyk is grabbing 5.7 rebounds. The Boston Celtics are struggling defensively, allowing 100 or more points in three straight games, which includes allowing the Nets to shoot 49.4 percent from the field in a loss on Friday. Considering the Celtics are seven games below a .500 record and out of the playoff race, you have to wonder just how hard this team is trying to win.

*Asian Handicap*
Home - (-10.50) 
Away - (+10.50)
*Pick - Washington Wizards (-10.50)*
Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 8/10


----------



## Wonderpunter (Dec 27, 2014)

Tonight I'm calling *Minnesota Timberwolves* (5-23, 2-12 away) @ *Golden State Warriors* (23-5, 10-1 home)  Warriors to cover the 17 point spread and take the game
*Point Spread: MIN +17.0 -110*

*GS -17.0 -110*

*Over/Under: 216.0 -110*

*Moneyline: -*


----------

